# Vostok 2416 compressor case.



## Dront

Just arrived . The rarest and most beautiful Vostok diver ever ! Two crowns "compressor" case automatic 200 m.(The rear cap is not marked "automatic" , but it works!) Nice dial and perfectly polished body. I've never seen so highly finished Soviet watch before. Splendid !


----------



## rmeron

That is one beautiful watch. May I ask where you got it?


----------



## Ham2

Quite stunning. I love that dial. One day..........


----------



## emoscambio

Can I hypnotize you into wrapping this watch, putting it in a parcel and sending it to me?


----------



## JonS1967

Amazing! Congratulations :-!


----------



## meranom

emoscambio said:


> Can I hypnotize you into wrapping this watch, putting it in a parcel and sending it to me?


----------



## amil

emoscambio said:


> Can I hypnotize you into wrapping this watch, putting it in a parcel and sending it to me?


friends I'll give you a tip. Here it is necessary to apply for hypnosis.This is the best friend of the Soviet collector watches.


----------



## Dront

rmeron said:


> That is one beautiful watch. May I ask where you got it?


It is a catch from Molotok.ru .


----------



## Dront

emoscambio said:


> Can I hypnotize you into wrapping this watch, putting it in a parcel and sending it to me?


 If you are a master in hypnosis , you can hypnotize yourself , you already have one !:-d
But if you are not , there doubtless is a chance to get this watch on eBay over the years ;-) . There is at least one lucky guy - Vintage VOSTOK "Amfibia" Diver Watch Dual Crown 21J Automatic Works Great | eBay , and a mystery one too. This example was listed on eBay the same time that mine on Molotok .


----------



## GenkiSushi

Very nice watch.

I was about to be jealous but saw the final price. Looked like the winner was really that determined to get the watch on that listing.


----------



## emoscambio

Dront said:


> If you are a master in hypnosis , you can hypnotize yourself , you already have one !:-d


I have one? Two crown Vostok? Did you just send me one? 

By the way, what is your user ID on Molotok?


----------



## Dront

A new Vostok "compressor" Watch.ru limited edition. http://forum.watch.ru/showthread.php?t=202044 You are welcome ! See latest pages of the thread to review design.


----------



## Arizone

Dront said:


> A new Vostok "compressor" Watch.ru limited edition. http://forum.watch.ru/showthread.php?t=202044 You are welcome ! See latest pages of the thread to review design.


----------



## Dront

Members list . https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...V0ZOdm5lc2c&usp=drive_web&richtext=true#gid=0


----------



## Ham2

Is this another watch.ru project? Where do I sign up!


----------



## stadiou

Me too - instructions please.....my Russian isn't that great !


----------



## sq100

Holy cow! Me too!


----------



## GenkiSushi

Wow, very nice project. I am also interested. How do we sign up, I mean for us all who cannot read/write Russian language?


----------



## Arizone

Granted I can't read any Russian so anyone else can feel free to step in, but from what I could gather from Google is that these guys were trying to source a proper two-crown case for this project, since Vostok likely wouldn't be able to manufacture it themselves, which is probably why they were turning to the Longines Legend. They voted on a 42mm case size. Now they are discussing exact designs.

As for signing up, if you're a member of the forum you post requesting which number you'd like to reserve in that thread, then wait for your name to be added to the Google spreadsheet. I don't think price or anything else has been established yet.


----------



## Dront

Arizone said:


> Granted I can't read any Russian so anyone else can feel free to step in, but from what I could gather from Google is that these guys were trying to source a proper two-crown case for this project, since Vostok likely wouldn't be able to manufacture it themselves, which is probably why they were turning to the Longines Legend. They voted on a 42mm case size. Now they are discussing exact designs.
> 
> As for signing up, if you're a member of the forum you post requesting which number you'd like to reserve in that thread, then wait for your name to be added to the Google spreadsheet. I don't think price or anything else has been established yet.


Absolutely ! Reserve free positions at Google list and announce it here. I can post your WUS "name" + number at Watch.ru.


----------



## Ham2

Great. Thank you Dront


----------



## cestommek

It's a bit sad to read that vostok is not able to make the cases. 
I don´t know ...but I think it will not be the same...:-s


----------



## Ham2

Dront said:


> Absolutely ! Reserve free positions at Google list and announce it here. I can post your WUS "name" + number at Watch.ru.


Hi Dront. I will take number 65. I will add to the google list later today.

Mark


----------



## Dront

Ham2 said:


> Hi Dront. I will take number 65. I will add to the google list later today.
> 
> Mark


Done.


----------



## Ham2

Dront said:


> Done.


Great. thank you.


----------



## DYC

Hi Dront,

If it is possible, number 43 for me. I couldn´t add to google list.

I hope there will be no problem to send to Spain.


----------



## lun4tic0

DYC said:


> Hi Dront,
> 
> If it is possible, number 43 for me. I couldn´t add to google list.
> 
> I hope there will be no problem to send to Spain.


Hi Dront,

I'm interested too and I`m from Spain (HdR Forum) too, if I can I would like to get the number 78.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Dront

Done. Часовой форум Watch.Ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - Самая крутая лимитка "Восток-Лонжин Легенда", какие мысли ?


----------



## Pinot

Hi Dront,

I'm interested too and I`m from Spain, I would like to get the number 60, if it´s possible.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Patagonico

Hi. I will take number 65.

Thank you.

Regards from Chile.


----------



## Dront

Done. Часовой форум Watch.Ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - Самая крутая лимитка "Восток-Лонжин Легенда", какие мысли ?


----------



## Pinot

Thanks Dront!


----------



## DYC

Thanks Dront.


----------



## Pato Sentado

I would like to join the project also, from Spain (HdR)


----------



## Pinot

I have been advised that the number 60 is already taken, I serves any other number.


----------



## junkman

I would like to join the Project, I don´t mind the number.


----------



## Recoil

Hi Dront,

I'm interested too. I would like to get the number 95.

Thank you


----------



## putra3007

Hey Dront,

Reserve 38 for me. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mysterian

I've made a post on the Russian forum to reserve number 64.

Cheers!


----------



## Dront

Done.http://forum.watch.ru/showpost.php?p=2306339&postcount=385


----------



## helmpda

check your numbers https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ljQW93TUhaOEZ1V0ZOdm5lc2c&usp=drive_web#gid=0
any problem - PM me.


----------



## putra3007

helmpda said:


> check your numbers https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ljQW93TUhaOEZ1V0ZOdm5lc2c&usp=drive_web#gid=0
> any problem - PM me.


Thanks helmpda

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaik

I would like to join the project also, from Spain (HdR).....I want the number 92 if is possible...

Thank you!!


----------



## Frechenelli

As Kaik I'm from Spain, HdR too. Please, could you give me instructions about how can I join the project, because I don't know read russian, also, do you know the price or still no? 

Are there stock about the model 2B ?? 

Sorry, a lot of questions...


----------



## helmpda

Frechenelli , yout number 93.
no watch in stock yet.
we still discuss about dial, hands and bezel.
and we still don't know the price. 
i think about 200 $ +-50$


----------



## jmpresidente

Hi mates!

In that range of prices I will be also interested to join the project :-!

I am member also of the "Red Command" in HdR Spain |>

So I will wait for instructions ... any number is Ok for me

Hope Paypal will be fine for the payment:-s

Best Regards


----------



## Paul-rss

Good morning from Spain, this is my first post on WUS, I am a member of several forums in Spain for many years, currently I am more active in HdR forum where several colleagues have booked a watch from here, I would like to participate in this project if possible, I would like to reserve the n 67 if that number can not be other than I would not mind, thank you very much for this great project.


----------



## helmpda

Paul-rss #67
jmpresidente #79

Available Pieces Remaining: 7


----------



## Matt_K

Hello from Sydney, Australia.
I would love the opportunity to have one of these special watches 'down under'.
Are you able to sign me up?
Thanks so much.


----------



## ULPGC

Another hello from Spain;-)
I'm reading a lot about this watch and I can say only one thing...I fell in love!!
If it is still posible, I would be interested...you can choose the number, it doesn't mind, the really important is THE watch;-)
Thanks a lot!


----------



## helmpda

Open waiting list.


----------



## sq100

helmpda said:


> Open waiting list.


That was fast


----------



## marctibu

Hi this is marctibu from Spain, I came from HDR forum like a lot of my compagnions I Ask for how can i participate on this project and follow your instructions. I Wait for your answer. Best Regards.


----------



## Frechenelli

Spanish people are crazy :-d

Glad to be here with you !! 

I'm imagining the watch with mesh bracelet ... amazing for me!


----------



## Vitovich

Hi mates!




I'm Vitovich, from Spain .... member also of HdR and I would like to join the project also, at least at waiting list, sorry but I was waiting to know range of price before decide to join. 


 


Regards, thank you!!


----------



## helmpda

last designs.
we vote now
http://forum.watch.ru/showthread.php?t=205004

(google translate)
We think that the cost would be about 6000 rubles = 180$.
Assume that the watch will be ready by the summer of 2014.
Likely to have to make 500.
Of which 100 watch to make a license approved by the majority of participants in the project design.
The rest with other external design and higher retail price plan to put on sale on our sit Meranom.

Our position on the next design .
Its aim is the production of modern classic watch "Vostok ", maintaining , and even somewhat improved , stylistic , graphics and original technical solutions of a kind Soviet Chasproma products .
Optimal size , in our view , 42 mm.
Water-resistant to 200 m
The mechanism of "Vostok" in 2415 .
Arrows classic design , but the increased size and with the best lumonova .
Overhead hour indexes and signs with luminova .
Matte black dial.
Back with the original design.
Milled crown stainless steel .
Pleksiglassovoe glass.


----------



## Arizone

Ugh, it's difficult trying to comprehend all of what's going on. Voting between four designs so that the most popular will become the 100 limited edition watches, and the remaining 400 watches of the second design for general sale on Meranom's website. Correct? I'm hoping we will then refine the two chosen designs. As it stands everyone has been giving their opinion about the little details, so I hope those get addressed in voting too. I encourage everyone to register an account and cast their vote.


----------



## Recoil

Here are the 4 designs


----------



## ULPGC

Good question Arizone, I don't understand if we are going to have a differente watch, or a unique design for this limited edition of 100 watches...and other 4 edition of 100 different watches each.
I really love design 2.1&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## applelone

Most of voices on watch.ru goes on for design 2 and 4. 
If you're interested, here is another project that will be made by Meranom - Amphibia NVCh - 30 Heritage.


----------



## putra3007

applelone said:


> Most of voices on watch.ru goes on for design 2 and 4.
> If you're interested, here is another project that will be made by Meranom - Amphibia NVCh - 30 Heritage.


I dont read Russian. What is the pricing like?

Keen on number 92. How do i go about?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## cestommek

Recoil said:


> Here are the 4 designs
> 
> View attachment 1358199


I love 4.1


----------



## Ham2

applelone said:


> Most of voices on watch.ru goes on for design 2 and 4[/URL].


I do so hope it is design number 2.


----------



## applelone

putra3007 said:


> I dont read Russian. What is the pricing like?
> 
> Keen on number 92. How do i go about?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


If you're interested about NVCh-30, The price will be 100-200 USD.
The numver 92 is invalid, choose another one:
57, 59, 61, 62, 64, 68, 78.
The concept is Heritage Amphibia NVCh-30, with Old Radium Superluminova, Vintage Brown, Tobacco or Coffee Dial, 200 or 300 m WR, maybe some bigger case (38-42 mm - TBA).


----------



## michele

Please count me in for a 2.1, number 75. 

It's a pity that the 2-g option has been scrapped, it was the most balanced one IMO.


----------



## upper

Hi, I'm from Spain and I also interested to join this project. I will wait for your intructions to be included on the waiting list. Thanks.


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

Good God! How did I miss this thread.

Please put me on the waiting list for the 100 limited edition model. I don't really have any number preference.

Put me down for the Meranom 30ATM version too!
Damn, those HdR guys are fast


----------



## Ham2

I am also interested in the 30ATM project watch too. I would like Number 64 if it is still available. Otherwise no number preference.


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

Ham2 said:


> I am also interested in the 30ATM project watch too. I would like Number 64 if it is still available. Otherwise no number preference.


I would be interested in Number 63 on the 30 ATM version, if possible.


----------



## applelone

Timepiece Tenderfoot said:


> I would be interested in Number 63 on the 30 ATM version, if possible.


Would you like number 57? Still free numbers: 59, 61, 62, 78.


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

applelone said:


> Would you like number 57? Still free numbers: 59, 61, 62, 78.


If 63 is not available, then I have no preference. *57* is OK |>

Thank you


----------



## Arizone

I see some people suggesting design #4 being used for the limited edition, as it was based off a prototype Vostok that was never released, while design #2 was actually released and less exclusive. I say that's fair. They're the leading designs anyways. Not sure where designs #1 and #3 came from exactly. I'll create some mockups and see if we can get some voting for the little details as well.


----------



## applelone

I've told about WUS's opinions. And most of us thinking it should be re-vote with some details.
ULPGC - 2.1
Ham2 - 2
michele - 2.1
cestommek - 4.1

The latest info, the design # 2 is winning right now.


----------



## junkman

Please count me for a 2.1, my number is 49


----------



## tmr5555

Hi, please put me in the appropriate list for the "4.1" design. 
Lowest L.E. number possible please.

Is following this thread enough for any updates?

Thanks.


----------



## sq100

I voted 4.1, but either 2.1 or 4.1 would be awesome |>


----------



## applelone

*For those who are interested in Amphibia НВЧ-30 (300м) PROJECT.
UPD: MEMDERS LIST AND LATEST INFO [РУС | ENG]

UPD: NEWS 
*Vostok 2416 compressor case*It's going to be like this:*
100 p. Style 2 LE
100 p. Style 4 LE
100 p. Style 1 Serial
200 p. Style 3 Serial


----------



## frantsous

I would like to join the Project for numbers 2 and 4, I don´t mind the numbers from the 2 watches.


----------



## cestommek

Arizone said:


> I see some people suggesting design #4 being used for the limited edition, as it was based off a prototype Vostok that was never released, while design #2 was actually released and less exclusive. I say that's fair. They're the leading designs anyways. Not sure where designs #1 and #3 came from exactly. I'll create some mockups and see if we can get some voting for the little details as well.


I agree.But no matter, because surely both models will be available in limited edition or meranom website. So...we can all enjoy these artworks|>


----------



## Arizone

applelone said:


> UPD: NEWS
> [/B]Vostok 2416 compressor case*It's going to be like this:*
> 100 p. Style 2 LE
> 100 p. Style 4 LE
> 100 p. Style 1 Serial
> 200 p. Style 3 Serial


While I like keeping the two designs exclusive, I agree with one poster who mentioned the curiosity of manufacturing the two designs far less people voted for.


----------



## helmpda

new list of members for design #2 and design #4. 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...dHFQNVljQW93TUhaOEZ1V0ZOdm5lc2c&usp=drive_web

check yourself in both sheets.


----------



## tmr5555

applelone said:


> *
> 
> UPD: NEWS
> **Vostok 2416 compressor case*
> 
> *It's going to be like this:*
> 100 p. Style 2 LE
> 100 p. Style 4 LE
> 100 p. Style 1 Serial
> 200 p. Style 3 Serial


So i guess everybody in the waiting list will be able to get their desired model 

Tried to read through the Russian thread but it's hard with google translate.

Does anybody know how the bezel rotator crown will function? 
I'm guessing it'll be screw down, and have the same type of engagement mechanism regular Vostok Amphibians have (pull crown out to engage) right?


----------



## sq100

helmpda said:


> new list of members for design #2 and design #4.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...dHFQNVljQW93TUhaOEZ1V0ZOdm5lc2c&usp=drive_web
> 
> check yourself in both sheets.


A LE run of both 2 and 4, I really like this project :-!


----------



## helmpda

sq100 said:


> A LE run of both 2 and 4, I really like this project :-!


do you want both design watch #76?


----------



## ULPGC

Helmpda, I want design # 2Thanks a lot


----------



## OKEAH

Comrade applelone, i sent you a message (PM) about no. 62 of the NVCH-30 project


----------



## Vitovich

Helmpda, please, I want design # 2 , but i'm on the waiting list

Should I erase myself from the design list #4?

Thx


----------



## Frechenelli

Hi mates ! 

I have been reading and I want design 2-1, only one ! 

Regards


----------



## marctibu

Hi, I'm second on the waiting list, I vote for the 2-1 design. If there is any free slot number I would like one and doesn't matter wich one. thanks


----------



## MEzz

I am in for design number 2.1. I would like #68 if available, otherwise any number


----------



## frantsous

applelone said:


> *
> 
> UPD: NEWS
> **Vostok 2416 compressor case*
> 
> *It's going to be like this:*
> 100 p. Style 2 LE
> 100 p. Style 4 LE
> 100 p. Style 1 Serial
> 200 p. Style 3 Serial


This is something I don't understand:

If 130 persons are interested for Style 2 and 4, why doing a 100 pieces LE? Why not a 130 pieces limited edition?


----------



## helmpda

Vitovich said:


> Helmpda, please, I want design # 2 , but i'm on the waiting list
> 
> Should I erase myself from the design list #4?
> 
> Thx


if you want to buy watch with design#4 i don't erase you from list #4.


----------



## helmpda

frantsous said:


> This is something I don't understand:
> 
> If 130 persons are interested for Style 2 and 4, why doing a 100 pieces LE? Why not a 130 pieces limited edition?


130person are interested but i think 80 will buy.


----------



## frantsous

helmpda said:


> 130person are interested but i think 80 will buy.


Ok I understand: things will be clearer when the wallet will have to be opened


----------



## jmpresidente

So, when do we have to choose between 2 and 4?


----------



## helmpda

jmpresidente said:


> So, when do we have to choose between 2 and 4?


now we don't choose. if you want both - take two!!
*UPD: NEWS 
Vostok 2416 compressor case

It's going to be like this:
100 p. Style 2 LE on watch.ru
100 p. Style 4 LE on watch.ru
100 p. Style 1 Serial on meranom.com
200 p. Style 3 Serial on meranom.com*


----------



## jmpresidente

helmpda said:


> now we don't choose. if you want both - take two!!
> *UPD: NEWS
> Vostok 2416 compressor case
> 
> It's going to be like this:
> 100 p. Style 2 LE on watch.ru
> 100 p. Style 4 LE on watch.ru
> 100 p. Style 1 Serial on meranom.com
> 200 p. Style 3 Serial on meranom.com*


As far as I can see I am on both sheets for model 4 and for model 2, but I will only be interested in one piece, so... ?¿:-s:-s

Apart of that I notice that the limited edition will be 200 instead of 100 ... and will be 300 more in serial production Isn't it? :roll:

That are different news than the beginning:think::think:


----------



## Matt_K

If you're interested, here is another project that will be made by Meranom - Amphibia NVCh - 30 Heritage.[/QUOTE]

Gee, I'm such a sucker for these reissue projects...
Are you also able to include me on this one too please?
There are some very motivated and talented people on watch.ru!
Thanks and best wishes.


----------



## helmpda

jmpresidente said:


> As fas as I can see I am on both sheets for model 4 and for model 2, but I will only be interested in one piece, so... ?¿:-s:-s
> 
> Apart of that I notice that the limited edition will be 200 instead of 100 ... and will be 300 more in serial production Isn't it? :roll:
> 
> That are different news than the beginning:think::think:


so tell me what design you want. so simple.

at first was 100 pieces of design #2.
than we add another 100 pieces of Design #4.
and other 300 pieces meranom will made for selling by his site.


----------



## helmpda

Matt_K said:


> If you're interested, here is another project that will be made by Meranom - Amphibia NVCh - 30 Heritage.
> Gee, I'm such a sucker for these reissue projects...
> Are you also able to include me on this one too please?
> There are some very motivated and talented people on watch.ru!
> Thanks and best wishes.


what design do you want: #2 or #4???


----------



## tmr5555

Hi Helmpda, 
I'd like to be registered for design 4 (i'm currently on both lists.)
Thanks for notifying the appropriate overlords 

Edit: looking at the spreadsheet i think it's already been done.


----------



## JURMALAFMR

Hello from France

I would like to join the Project for numbers 2 and 4, I don´t mind the numbers from the 2 watches.


----------



## upper

Hello Helmpda, I choose the model nº 4. I'm on the waiting list of booth so I understand , that you will erase me from the list of nº 2 model. Thanks for all yours cares.


----------



## Pinot

Hi Helmpda, 

I'd like to be registered for design 4 (i'm currently on both lists). You can unsubscribe me from the design 2 list.

Thanks!


----------



## Matt_K

helmpda said:


> what design do you want: #2 or #4???


Sorry, maybe a misunderstanding - I wasn't clear enough with my communication. I'm already registered for the two crown Amphibia (for both designs at the moment). My latest request relates to NVCh - 30 Heritage, the swing lug 300M reissue project.... of which I think there is thankfully only one design.
Kind regards.


----------



## lun4tic0

Hi Helmpda, 

I'd like to be registered for design 4 (i'm currently on both lists). You can unsubscribe me from the design 2 list.

Thanks!


----------



## jmpresidente

helmpda said:


> so tell me what design you want. so simple.
> 
> at first was 100 pieces of design #2.
> than we add another 100 pieces of Design #4.
> and other 300 pieces meranom will made for selling by his site.


I am not interested anymore on #4, keep the #2 and see how the project is going!|>


----------



## applelone

*VOTE HERE* FOR DATE OPTION ON #2 DESIGN!*







* YOU MUST BE REGISTERED ON FORUM.WATCH.RU TO VOTE OR IF YOU'RE NOT, VOTE HERE ON WUS.


----------



## sq100

Those votes are pretty even, I wonder which way it will turn.


----------



## ULPGC

I don't like date option...so my vote is 2.1 please


----------



## frantsous

с равными частями


----------



## frantsous

will be there a vote for hands too?









PS: what mean the red and green on the list and waiting list?


----------



## marctibu

My vote for without calendar.


----------



## Vitovich

I like date option so the original one... but in black , my vote goes to 2.2 please


----------



## junkman

My vote for without calendar.


----------



## putra3007

I like 2.1 as well but my vote goes to 2.2.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham2

Would be happy with 2.1 or 2.2, but I'll vote 2.2


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

I'm on the waiting list but my vote would be *2.1*, without date calendar


----------



## Patagonico

My vote for without date.


----------



## billbrasky

My vote is for 2.1 please.


----------



## billbrasky

I've read through this thread, but I don't quite understand how to officially get on the list. What do I need to do?


----------



## helmpda

billbrasky said:


> I've read through this thread, but I don't quite understand how to officially get on the list. What do I need to do?


write here what design do you want: #2 or #4
and i'll register in waiting list.

all your votes count
Часовой форум Watch.Ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - Самая крутая лимитка "Восток- Легенда", Голосование Календарь


----------



## putra3007

helmpda said:


> all your votes count
> Часовой форум Watch.Ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - Самая крутая лимитка "Восток- Легенда", Голосование Календарь


Thanks helmpda for translating on our behalf here in WUS.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## billbrasky

helmpda said:


> write here what design do you want: #2 or #4
> and i'll register in waiting list.
> 
> all your votes count
> Ð§Ð°Ñ�Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€ÑƒÐ¼ Watch.Ru - ÐŸÐ¾ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ�Ð¾Ð¾Ð±Ñ‰ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¾Ñ‚Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾ - Ð¡Ð°Ð¼Ð°Ñ� ÐºÑ€ÑƒÑ‚Ð°Ñ� Ð»Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸Ñ‚ÐºÐ° "Ð'Ð¾Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¾Ðº- Ð›ÐµÐ³ÐµÐ½Ð´Ð°", Ð"Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ñ�Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ ÐšÐ°Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð´Ð°Ñ€ÑŒ


Thank you. I would definitely like to be added to number 2.


----------



## junkman

Hi Helmpda, I confirm that I´m interesed in both watches. 2 and 4. ( my number 49)


----------



## jmpresidente

My vote goes for NO CALENDAR, please!


----------



## helmpda

1 watch = 1 voice.
36 voices for Calendar
34 voices for NO Calendar (i get back my 2 voices)

Часовой форум Watch.Ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - Самая крутая лимитка "Восток- Легенда", Голосование Календарь


----------



## jmpresidente

So, the watch will have calendar....:--(










I'll have to think about it:-s:-s


----------



## JURMALAFMR

Hi Helmpda

My vote goes for NO CALENDAR, too !

I´m also interested by project NVCh-30

Thanks


----------



## helmpda

JURMALAFMR , too late,


----------



## JURMALAFMR

helmpda said:


> JURMALAFMR , too late,


Hi Helmpda

what a pity !


----------



## MEzz

I would have preferred no calendar too, but no big deal.


----------



## Matt_K

Can I please be added to the 'Reserve List' for the 300m l 30 ATM project (the same as JURMALAFMR has been)?
Thanks.


----------



## drbobguy

This one's looking good:


----------



## tmr5555

Hi Helmpda, followup on your PM:

I'd like to have one of these numbers for design 4.1:
-6
-12 (if 6 isn't available)
-25 (if 6 or 12 isn't available)
-85 (if 6,12 or 25 isn't available)
(if none of the above are available, i don't mind which number)

Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## applelone

Matt_K said:


> Can I please be added to the 'Reserve List' for the 300m l 30 ATM project (the same as JURMALAFMR has been)?
> Thanks.


Hi, Matt!
I've added you to waiting list of Vostok НВЧ-30 Amphibia, your position is # 5.


----------



## Pato Sentado

I am sorry, but the final design, several issues about communication and most of all, being involved in 2 projects more, I step out of this project. Good luck!!!


----------



## volgofmr

JURMALAFMR said:


> Hi Helmpda
> 
> My vote goes for NO CALENDAR, too !


I agree with you JURMALAFMR, no calendar date mechanism should be the best way for this watch. |>


----------



## Perdendosi

drbobguy said:


> This one's looking good:
> 
> View attachment 1368329


Well, dang! It's going to be green and red? I thought the color was settled (and it's a big reason I didn't jump in-- who needs another black and white watch?)


----------



## helmpda

Pato Sentado said:


> I am sorry, but the final design, several issues about communication and most of all, being involved in 2 projects more, I step out of this project. Good luck!!!


Ok. i remove you from main list.



Perdendosi said:


> Well, dang! It's going to be green and red? I thought the color was settled (and it's a big reason I didn't jump in-- who needs another black and white watch?)


i register you in waiting list.

Timepiece Tenderfoot your number is 48.​


----------



## michele

drbobguy said:


> This one's looking good:
> 
> View attachment 1368329


Excellent! That's the perfect synthesis of faithfulness to the original design with a very light touch of modernity. I like the date window as long as the date disk is painted in black. The green digits makes the watch more aggressive, and as far as i remember, they were present also on the older ones. And i like the thin red line on the bezel. Very nice, i'm glad to partecipate to this project. Please don't alterate the design with other elements, it's perfect. Always wanted a two-crowner Vostok, but never managed to find one. With this one, i will fill the gap.


----------



## Arizone

I'm partial to this design, because while I like the red, this one better matches the vintage design. I don't think it really needs to be redesigned much to look modern, just that it has the same clean production like other modern Amphibians. You can see the subtle differences in the lume. The dots and twelve are yellow, and the line indices are green. The proceeding design I'm only seeing the green which looks too uniform and busy for the different shapes but also clashes with the white, when it could be all white and red like earlier designs or only subtle color differences like the Longines. It is just too colorful by putting red next to another color other than white, whereas the yellow and green are fine together as they are lighter. So I stick with this design other than the second hand because it sticks out so much too, unlike the silver original.


----------



## cestommek

I agree. An original design with a touch of modernity. I like it...
But i prefer the "4"


----------



## jmpresidente

I am not pretty sure yet! 

The date disturb me! 


Re-thinking........let's ask the pillow!


Sent from the dark side of the Moon


----------



## jmpresidente

Anyway good work for all you guys!


Sent from the dark side of the Moon


----------



## Pinot

cestommek said:


> I agree. An original design with a touch of modernity. I like it...
> But i prefer the "4"


+1


----------



## SteveA95

Hello Helmpda,

could you please add my name to the waitlist for design number 2.

Also, please add my name to the waiting list for the 300m project watch.

Number preferences are 58, 63, 92, 95 if any of those become available for either watch.

thank you
SteveA95


----------



## jmpresidente

Hi Helmpda

I am so sorry to confirm that I would not go on the project, I want to thank you for your help and your time, and congratulate all the team for the good job but I am not feeling happy with the calendar, so I pass my place to the next forumer in the waiting list.

Thanks and sorry again!


----------



## maulana baharun

That is good

Sent from my EG98 using Tapatalk


----------



## helmpda

jmpresidente said:


> Hi Helmpda
> 
> I am so sorry to confirm that I would not go on the project, I want to thank you for your help and your time, and congratulate all the team for the good job but I am not feeling happy with the calendar, so I pass my place to the next forumer in the waiting list.
> 
> Thanks and sorry again!


ok.

check your numbers:
design #2 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ljQW93TUhaOEZ1V0ZOdm5lc2c&usp=drive_web#gid=0
design #4 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ljQW93TUhaOEZ1V0ZOdm5lc2c&usp=drive_web#gid=2


----------



## upper

helmpda said:


> ok.
> 
> check your numbers:
> design #2 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ljQW93TUhaOEZ1V0ZOdm5lc2c&usp=drive_web#gid=0
> design #4 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ljQW93TUhaOEZ1V0ZOdm5lc2c&usp=drive_web#gid=2


Sorry Hemlpda, what means the green colour on the names of the list?. Thanks


----------



## helmpda

upper said:


> Sorry Hemlpda, what means the green colour on the names of the list?. Thanks


it means that the party has confirmed its number.


----------



## billbrasky

#35 on the waiting list.......so bummed. I really want on if these.


----------



## putra3007

helmpda said:


> it means that the party has confirmed its number.


Helmpda, #38 for both Project 2 and 4 per the worksheet are confirmed for me (if haven't been). Thanks.


----------



## Paul-rss

Good afternoon from Spain, Helmpda please I want to confirm the number 67 of the desing 2, I let free my 67 on the desing 4.

thank you very much.


----------



## Ham2

Helmpda - I would like to confirm my number 65 for design #2 only. Do we have an estimate for payment details yet? 

The number 65 of design #4 can be made available to someone on the design #4 waiting list.


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

I just want to confirm that I am good to go with watch no *48* on design No 2.

Helmpda, thank you for your help


----------



## DYC

Helmpda - I would like to confirm my number 43 for design #2.

tHANKS.


----------



## upper

Hello Helmpda please I want to confirm the number 87 on the desing #2. Thanks for all your cares.


----------



## Patagonico

Helmpda, please I want to confirm the number 54 on design #2.

Thank you.

Regards from Chile, South America.


----------



## tmr5555

Any updates? Google translate can only go so far...

Edit: as far as i understand the asymmetric text has been brought up for option "4". 
İMHO the original offset text and orange hands look much better.


----------



## Arizone

tmr5555 said:


> Any updates? Google translate can only go so far...
> 
> Edit: as far as i understand the asymmetric text has been brought up for option "4".
> İMHO the original offset text and orange hands look much better.


I think we're just in the waiting game right now. We have enough people lined up and everything, but now it's up to Vostok and Meranom to get the project itself in motion. Since this can't be produced by Vostok alone Meranom has much invested in order to get this done.

The offset text definitely looks nice when done right, one of my 'dirskies is that way. It would also be interesting to see all red/orange hands from Vostok, instead of just the seconds hand, but there's a lot of fuss trying to bring one change over another, like a silver seconds hand I suggested to match the other vintage design. I err on the side of the vintage designs before all else, but other people not so much. Unfortunately I have somewhat fallen for the fourth design, even though I'm confirmed on the second, mostly because I'm somewhat dissatisfied with the current mockups if they don't change.

I came across this image of an old Elgin on Ebay, and you can certainly see where some of the design had been shared around.


----------



## ULPGC

I'm sorry but I have to let my number. I don't understand this project at all, mostly because I don't have the informaticion that I usually have in other projects. 
Thanks and good luck with the Compressor;-) It will be an unique watch.


----------



## helmpda

ULPGC said:


> I'm sorry but I have to let my number. I don't understand this project at all, mostly because I don't have the informaticion that I usually have in other projects.
> Thanks and good luck with the Compressor;-) It will be an unique watch.


The manufacture is Meranom.
watches will be produced without deposit.
we have 2 designs.
what information do you want to know more?


----------



## JonS1967

Hello Helmpda,


Please add my name to the waitlist for design number 2. I do not have a number preference.


Cheers,
Jon


----------



## 93EXCivic

So is style #1 just going to be a case of ordering it when it comes up on meramon? 

And all of style #4 are spoken for right?


----------



## Omegafanboy

How do I put my name down for one of these watches? And where can I find some more information? 

I like the compressor style the best.


----------



## sq100

It's best to send applelone a private message, he can give you details.


----------



## helmpda

Omegafanboy said:


> How do I put my name down for one of these watches? And where can I find some more information?
> 
> I like the compressor style the best.


design #2 - open waiting list https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ljQW93TUhaOEZ1V0ZOdm5lc2c&usp=drive_web#gid=0
design #4 - 4 pieces left https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ljQW93TUhaOEZ1V0ZOdm5lc2c&usp=drive_web#gid=2


----------



## Paul-rss

Good evening Helmpda, we have some information on the location of the project?, Everything is on track? ..... Thank you very much.


----------



## K1Kermit

Helmpda - I know i'm really late but can you add my name to the waiting list for #2. thanks


----------



## MEzz

when is project finalized/production? I am on the list for n2 and very excited about this watch.


----------



## helmpda

K1Kermit said:


> Helmpda - I know i'm really late but can you add my name to the waiting list for #2. thanks


OK


----------



## helmpda

MEzz said:


> when is project finalized/production? I am on the list for n2 and very excited about this watch.


Meranom work hard on project. PAtience please.


----------



## michele

helmpda said:


> Meranom work hard on project. PAtience please.


Any news?


----------



## chirs1211

Can't believe i missed this  
Hope Vostok takes notice and produces something similar to the dual crown

Chris


----------



## tmr5555

You haven't missed much.
People are sure to drop out. Get on the waiting list IMO.
Hopefully results will start to come out sooner than later.
No mkII'ing please meranom!


----------



## chirs1211

Waiting list for the dual crown vostok was something like 60+ long so pretty unlikely for that level of drop offs 
But go on then add me to the wait list if possible
Chris


----------



## JPH

I've also just found this thread, too late I'm afraid. Those sketch pics look awesome and I love the idea of dual crown compressor case. Hopefully after this project is done Vostok and Meranom will be able to use it to create a real production model. I think they would sell off the shelves in no time.


----------



## tmr5555

Option 2 will not be a limited edition, and will be sold over meranom, iirc.


----------



## chirs1211

This one? 








Chris


----------



## tmr5555

Yup.


----------



## JPH

tmr5555 said:


> Option 2 will not be a limited edition, and will be sold over meranom, iirc.


Excellent! Any idea of the timeframe?


----------



## sq100

I was under the assumption designs 1 and 3 are going to be sold as normal/se editions through Meranom.


----------



## chirs1211

Thats really good news, to be honest I'll take any one of those four designs happily, and the sub variations.

As asked by JPH any idea on time frame here?, as i suspect once they hit the website they won't hang around long

Chris


----------



## tmr5555

I think only Meranom has an idea on the time frame.
Maybe Helmpda could comment.


----------



## cestommek

It's best not to think.So...time is shorter.:-s


----------



## putra3007

sq100 said:


> I was under the assumption designs 1 and 3 are going to be sold as normal/se editions through Meranom.


my understanding is the same. design 2 and 4 are LE whilst design 1 and 3 will be SE under meranom.

Helmpda will be able to enlighten us.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

I'm happy which ever model they decide to put out

Chris


----------



## chirs1211

Any more info on this dualcrown?
Meranom?

Chris


----------



## MEzz

I think summer vacations are interfering with our horological greed.


----------



## chirs1211

Gives a chance to save some funds anyway 

Chris


----------



## idkfa

If they stock this on Meranom's site I can see myself getting one, providing there is no date display. I don't want to get involved with a pre-order.


----------



## Paul-rss

News?......


----------



## tmr5555

I asked about this project on Meranom's facebook page a couple of weeks ago, they replied saying it was "delayed".


----------



## chirs1211

At least that's news  better than nothing 

Chris


----------



## frantsous

Any news?


----------



## helmpda

still wait. now Meranom's NVCh-30 project in work. 
our project is next.


----------



## putra3007

helmpda said:


> still wait. now Meranom's NVCh-30 project in work.
> our project is next.


Should kickstart again in early 2015 then.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

Good news for me, should have funds then, bit short at the mo

Chris


----------



## tmr5555

It's hard to stay exited about such long term projects.
Hopefully it comes outta hibernation sooner than later.


----------



## chirs1211

Hope so too

Chris


----------



## watchik

I am not sure if there is still a list, but I am interested in this project.


----------



## helmpda

watchik said:


> I am not sure if there is still a list, but I am interested in this project.


ok. what design you want: #2 or #4

now meranom start to produce cases for NVCh-30 project. 
remember our project after NVCh-30 project.


----------



## GenkiSushi

I am also interested in this project. And I would like to vote on #2 design please. Thank you.


----------



## chirs1211

Can't see my name on the list, and I asked to be added June 17th 
Hopefully I've just missed it and I am there

Chris


----------



## helmpda

chirs1211 said:


> Can't see my name on the list, and I asked to be added June 17th
> Hopefully I've just missed it and I am there
> 
> Chris


#58 waiting list design #2.


----------



## chirs1211

Ahh thank you 

Chris


----------



## debasercl

I'm very interested in this project and I would like to vote and get the number 2 please!


----------



## Danilao

Hi, i'm interested too.
Could you please add me to the waiting list?
I prefer design #2


----------



## stylish.accountant

Hi, i'm interested too.
Could you please also add me to the waiting list?
I prefer design #2


----------



## Danilao

stylish.accountant said:


> Hi, i'm interested too.
> Could you please also add me to the waiting list?
> I prefer design #2



?


----------



## hoja_roja

Hi I will we really pleased to be part too my vote goes to the 2-G


----------



## stylish.accountant

Danilao said:


> ?


Just realized that I haven't participated. Lol.


----------



## Danilao

stylish.accountant said:


> Just realized that I haven't participated. Lol.


Eheh ;-) a powerfull join venture ;-)


----------



## Geoff Adams

Dront said:


> Absolutely ! Reserve free positions at Google list and announce it here. I can post your WUS "name" + number at Watch.ru.


 Hello Comrade Dront - if there are still places free for this project, I would very much like to be included in the list. If you could please add my name I would be very grateful!


----------



## Danilao

Hi, will be the case matte (satin) or polished?


----------



## andrewm7

Hello, I would very much like to be added to the waiting list for this project. It would be amazing to have a Vostok like this


----------



## chirs1211

I guess until Vostok gets back on it's feet nothing will happen 

Chris


----------



## helmpda

Geoff Adams said:


> Hello Comrade Dront - if there are still places free for this project, I would very much like to be included in the list. If you could please add my name I would be very grateful!


choose design #2 or #4.



andrewm7 said:


> Hello, I would very much like to be added to the waiting list for this project. It would be amazing to have a Vostok like this


choose design #2 or #4.


----------



## hoja_roja

helmpda said:


> choose design #2 or #4.
> 
> choose design #2 or #4.


Hi!
Dont forget i want to be to in the waiting list!!


----------



## fhp

Dear comrade Helmpda,

If it is still possible, I would like to be added to the list for this beautiful project. I prefer the design nber 2. Thanks and happy new year !!


----------



## MattBrace

Hi Comrades Dront & Helmpda,

please add me to the waiting list for this project, I prefer design number 2.

Regards Matt


----------



## hoja_roja

Any news about this fantastic proyect? Any chance to get enlist?


----------



## claradead

HOW DID I MISS THIS THREAD EVER?

i need number 4. please put me on the list T_T


----------



## Grim Cat

I've been looking to add a compressor case watch to my collection recently and I can't believe I missed this thread.

Would it be possible to add me to the waiting list for design #2, thanks!


----------



## lmurtone

Me too, I'd like to be added to the waiting list if possible.


----------



## helmpda

lmurtone said:


> Me too, I'd like to be added to the waiting list if possible.


choose your destiny...
choose your design...


----------



## MattBrace

Helmpda, thanks for adding me to the waiting list.

Regards Matt


----------



## Geoff Adams

My sincere apologies for the delay in my reply regarding my choice of design. I would like to choose design number 2 please - thank you!


----------



## hoja_roja

Thanks a lot tovarich helmpda!


----------



## fhp

H Helmpda,

I have just seen that you have added me to the waiting list. Thank you !


----------



## chirs1211

Are there still plans for this to be made in a general production run, albeit in a slightly different design? 
I'm hoping so, as i think it unlikely many off the waiting list will get in on this 

Chris


----------



## RFollia

HOW DID I MISS THIS THREAD EVER?
Please, if there is time or spaces left, be so kind to include me in the waiting list for design #2
Вольшое Спасибо


----------



## lmurtone

helmpda said:


> choose your destiny...
> choose your design...


Thanks Helmpda, please add me to the list, design 2.


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Can I be added to the list please?

My vote goes to 2.a


----------



## Old Fox

Hello.
I'm interested too.
Could you please also add me to the waiting list?
My vote: 2a ;-)
Thanks


----------



## alexcd78

Hi everyone!
I'm interested too.
The project is in effect?
If so, could you please also add me to the waiting list?
Thanks


----------



## helmpda

alexcd78 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm interested too.
> The project is in effect?
> If so, could you please also add me to the waiting list?
> Thanks


what design do you prefer?


----------



## alexcd78

helmpda said:


> what design do you prefer?


Hi, all designs are beautiful, but i like design 2. Thanks!


----------



## RFollia

Hi everyone,
Any news about this exciting project? Or maybe we have to wait until НВЧ-30 diver is finished to get one with this one?
Best regards and thank you


----------



## helmpda

RFollia said:


> Hi everyone,
> Any news about this exciting project? Or maybe we have to wait until НВЧ-30 diver is finished to get one with this one?
> Best regards and thank you


we have to wait until НВЧ-30 diver is finished.


----------



## slowprop

Hi I am pretty new on here so I have just seen this. Would it be possible to add me to the waiting list please. I would prefer design #2.

Thanks


----------



## RFollia

helmpda said:


> we have to wait until НВЧ-30 diver is finished.


Thank you for the news, comrade helmpda


----------



## Di3gors

Hi, i'm interested in this proyect, I arrived here late, but ¿Could you please add me to the waiting list in the design #2?


Enviado desde mi SM-G900M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy

Hello, 

Is this project still alive, up & running ?


----------



## helmpda

RedFroggy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is this project still alive, up & running ?


now we wait until NVCH-30 diver will be finished. 
no news yet.


----------



## RedFroggy

Many thanks Helmpda for the up-date. 
BTW, I am a little confused . There was a list for pre-order but it is not any longer the case ? 
Is that correct ? It will be a general release or limited edition ? 
In other word what is the best way to get hold of one when they'll hit the mkt ?


----------



## helmpda

RedFroggy said:


> Many thanks Helmpda for the up-date.
> BTW, I am a little confused . There was a list for pre-order but it is not any longer the case ?
> Is that correct ? It will be a general release or limited edition ?
> In other word what is the best way to get hold of one when they'll hit the mkt ?


design 2 and 4 are Limited Edition for Russian Forum.
design 1 and 3 will be Special Edition for anyone.


----------



## RedFroggy

I would like to register for one watch with design #2 please


----------



## NoLeftTurn

I think I asked this a while back but how can I be added to the list?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helmpda

you are #94 in waiting list design#2.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I would like to take part on this project

using Tapatalk!


----------



## helmpda

jose-CostaRica said:


> I would like to take part on this project


choose design please. #2 or #4


----------



## jose-CostaRica

helmpda said:


> choose design please. #2 or #4


#2, thanks a lot!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## marinpablo23

Hello I would like to take a place in this project, with the #2 design if it is posible

Regards from Colombia


----------



## Paul-rss

Any news?....


----------



## helmpda

Paul-rss said:


> Any news?....


now we still wait until НВЧ-30 diver is finished soon.


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Any idea how many will be made? I mean there are 108 people on the waiting list. If they are making 100, can they not make 200?


----------



## Stigmata

I'd like to register for this project


----------



## helmpda

Stigmata said:


> I'd like to register for this project


choose design (2 or 4 or soth) please.


----------



## Stigmata

I prefer 2 thanks


----------



## Patagonico

Any news?? Photos??? ... PLEASE!!!

Edit: wrong topic


----------



## Petahwong

If it is still open I would love a design 2 any number that is avaliable.


----------



## bjarneh

How could I have missed this thread? I would love a Vostok with a compressor case! 

If possible please put me up on the list for design #2. 

Any news of a possible time frame for the project?


----------



## helmpda

no news yet. still wait.


----------



## Radvanszki

Hi Gents,


Are these models are still available for any fresh orders? If yes, how can I do the necessary as I am not good in Russian language? How much will these models cost?


Many thanks,


Gabor


----------



## smuggled_sheep

Good day everyone. Am I already too late? I also wish to join. I hope it's still ongoing, why did I just saw it now...o|


----------



## smuggled_sheep

I'll go for design #2 if possible.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Did I miss a cost? I've been wanting a Vostok. This may do it...


----------



## Hartig

I want in on the list if it's still possible..?

Prefer model 2/2b (arrow hand)


----------



## amphibic

it would be great if you can add me for #2...
thanks


----------



## DavidUK

Please add me to list for a 4. Thank you


----------



## helmpda

added.


----------



## Radvanszki

Please also adding me to list 2 and also 4. Many thanks.


----------



## Paul-rss

No news?.....maybe for the next year will be produced?...


----------



## chirs1211

If i remember there will be no movement on this project until the NVCH-30 project is finished, which by all accounts shouldn't be much longer 

Chris


----------



## Geoff Adams

What are the chances of the number of watches produced for this project being increased to include those in the waiting list?


----------



## fliegerchrono

How could I have ever missed this thread?
Can I still sign up for design 2.1?


----------



## helmpda

Geoff Adams said:


> What are the chances of the number of watches produced for this project being increased to include those in the waiting list?


No


fliegerchrono said:


> How could I have ever missed this thread?
> Can I still sign up for design 2.1?


done


----------



## DavidUK

I originally requested a 4. I'd still be happy with that but if it's possible to change to the 2 that would be even better. Thanks


----------



## fliegerchrono

helmpda said:


> No
> 
> done


Oooooh, yes, thank you sir!


----------



## Geoff Adams

fliegerchrono said:


> Oooooh, yes, thank you sir!


Sadly, unless they have a change of heart regarding enlarging the production to incorporate the present waiting list, with the answer I have just had I think you and I will be disappointed :-(


----------



## Arizone

Geoff Adams said:


> Sadly, unless they have a change of heart regarding enlarging the production to incorporate the present waiting list, with the answer I have just had I think you and I will be disappointed :-(


I wouldn't count on it, considering a fraction the models are destined for Meranom's store with open accessibility anyways. I think the same is true for the 300m project, so you'll miss out on the fancy models, but you'll still be able to get _something_.


----------



## azura123

I would like to request to be added at the waiting list of the compressor case please. Thank you


----------



## sonics

Please add me 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

since i still see movement on this thread i would also like to be added for the #2 design. thanx


----------



## gak

Add me to one of 4 or 2 whichever have a place available in waiting list,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zyklon

Add me to number 2 waiting list plz

I love that watch


----------



## Zyklon

Add me to number 4 as well, i like them both really )))


----------



## helmpda

Case prototype complete.


----------



## putra3007

Another great news indeed helmpda. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

I will join both 2 and 4 waiting lists. Thanks.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Looking awesome already!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## debasercl

Wow that looks great, just missing a doomed crystal


----------



## cuthbert

helmpda said:


> Case prototype complete.
> 
> View attachment 7187450
> View attachment 7187458


I like it but I would like to see a front pic, please!

Also, Meranom told me this will be an "unlimited" production watch and the four options of the dial are just hypothesis in order to understand what the customers wants, they didn' t receive any order from watch.ru either....so there should not be any waiting list and nothing would stop us to ask for a WUS limited edition rated at 30 atm, is my understanding correct?

P.S. This year I allocated some budget to get a Longines Legend Diver or an Heritage Diver, so I would like to understand if this project is feasible otherwise I will spend my money on the Longines.

P.P.S. I disagree on calling that watch "Compressor" as the Super Compressor case was very different from the Amphibia concept:










Compare these sections with the one of an Amphibia and you'll see what I mean: the only similarity is that both design refused the brutalistic approach of some Swiss brands (Rolex and Omega first) that in order to get more water resistance just increased the thickness of the case and glass, while the Compressor and the Amphibia used a more refined approach to use the water pressure itself to seal the watch.

I am just saying that because on certain forums they already write the Amphibia case was a copy of the Swiss Compressor and I think it wouldn't be fair to Vostok: IMO in 1967 they just took the stylistic idea of the two crowns and inner bezel because they saw the latest Swiss watches had these features, sort of what they had done with the minute hand of the Shturmanskie after 1987 (copied from the military chronos with Lemania 5100, their direct competitors from NATO, but that in reality was a double hand).


----------



## Arizone

cuthbert said:


> P.P.S. I disagree on calling that watch "Compressor" as the Super Compressor case was very different from the Amphibia concept:
> 
> Compare these sections with the one of an Amphibia and you'll see what I mean: the only similarity is that both design refused the brutalistic approach of some Swiss brands (Rolex and Omega first) that in order to get more water resistance just increased the thickness of the case and glass, while the Compressor and the Amphibia used a more refined approach to use the water pressure itself to seal the watch.
> 
> I am just saying that because on certain forums they already write the Amphibia case was a copy of the Swiss Compressor and I think it wouldn't be fair to Vostok: IMO in 1967 they just took the stylistic idea of the two crowns and inner bezel because they saw the latest Swiss watches had these features, sort of what they had done with the minute hand of the Shturmanskie after 1987 (copied from the military chronos with Lemania 5100, their direct competitors from NATO, but that in reality was a double hand).


After looking into it more I agree.

The Super Compressor wasn't much different from the Amphibian, I think the only real difference is that the screw back is also spring loaded to ensure pressure without water pressure. Ultimately, yes, the Amphibian (all of them) is already a _compressor_, so naming it as such is redundant of its established design and functionality, but it is also misleading in its origins as it wasn't produced by EPSA, the owners of the patent and trademark.

If a more appropriate common name existed I would suggest that, but there doesn't seem to be one, so like the NVCH-30 that has no special branding on it this watch should be the same.


----------



## cuthbert

I understand the people wold like to find out a special name for this case to differentiate it from the standard Amphibia, though, I like the engraving on the back, what if we make a poll for naming the special 0700 case?

What about the Salamander? That would be the mythological amphibian capable of living in water, earth and fire and...that nobody has ever seen in real life!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salamanders_in_folklore_and_legend

:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

Alternatively another sea related name like Triton, trident, Poseidon (even if we already have the Neptun) might work.


----------



## tamtkpp

Add me to one of 4 or 2 whichever have a place available in waiting list, 
THANKS !


----------



## gak

Thanks guys I can see myself in waiting list. Would it be possible to increase total number produced?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFollia

That is absof***kinglutely GREAT!!!!!
Now it's real. Let's hope that with the dozens of new orders, they agree to extend production as in NVcH 30.


----------



## Paul-rss

Good news


----------



## ebrandwein

Wow. It looks almost new. Great find!


----------



## helmpda

news.
total number of design #2 increased to 250.
total number of design #4 increased to 150.

Design #1 and #3 frozen.


----------



## DavidUK

helmpda said:


> news.
> total number of design #2 increased to 250.
> total number of design #4 increased to 150.
> 
> Design #1 and #3 frozen.


Is there a list somewhere so I can check I'm on it please?


----------



## helmpda

DavidUK said:


> Is there a list somewhere so I can check I'm on it please?


#2 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=0

#4 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=2


----------



## gak

Great news. When will entries from waiting list will be moved to available slots in main list?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattBrace

That is amazing news, thanks for sharing a dream watch can become a reality!!!

Thank you


----------



## bjarneh

That is really awesome news! Thanks for the update! 

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams

This is great news! I didn't think I would be lucky enough to be included in this one. Does this mean everyone on the present waiting list will be fortunate enough to be included? It's a little difficult for me to do the maths?


----------



## helmpda

Geoff Adams said:


> Does this mean everyone on the present waiting list will be fortunate enough to be included?


now we have 
design #2 100 members in main list and 114 in waiting list. 
design #4 100 members in main list and 54 in waiting list


----------



## kakefe

helmpda said:


> now we have
> design #2 100 members in main list and 114 in waiting list.
> design #4 100 members in main list and 54 in waiting list


can you please add me for design 2 .. i think i will be in the main list right ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MattBrace

Geoff, I make it that your 186 and I'm 189 on a revised list of 250?

I hope I'm correct this one is a must have!!



Geoff Adams said:


> This is great news! I didn't think I would be lucky enough to be included in this one. Does this mean everyone on the present waiting list will be fortunate enough to be included? It's a little difficult for me to do the maths?


----------



## Radvanszki

Helmpda, could you please modify/updates the lists accordingly in order to eliminate any misunderstandings?



helmpda said:


> now we have
> design #2 100 members in main list and 114 in waiting list.
> design #4 100 members in main list and 54 in waiting list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desuperman

I can no longer resist. Sign me up for #2!


----------



## tmr5555

The orange markers on design 4 seem to be red now?
When do we get to see a complete prototype?


----------



## DavidUK

helmpda said:


> #2 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=0
> 
> #4 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=2


Seeing as I'm unlikely to be successful in list 4 as would need over 50 people to drop out, please switch me to list 2 thus ensuring I am successful. Thank you


----------



## 2415b

please add for design 2


----------



## taike

DavidUK said:


> Seeing as I'm unlikely to be successful in list 4 as would need over 50 people to drop out, please switch me to list 2 thus ensuring I am successful. Thank you


If I understand correctly, the red and green in the bottom lists are for those who have already dropped out or been promoted to main list. Only white is active wait list. With the increased production quantities you should stick with 4 if that is your first choice.


----------



## Geoff Adams

MattBrace said:


> Geoff, I make it that your 186 and I'm 189 on a revised list of 250?
> 
> I hope I'm correct this one is a must have!!


Thanks Matt - I must admit to being a little confused. From what I could see I was on the waiting list for both, but outside the boundary for 4 with the increased numbers . I'm really not sure&#8230; but I'm happy to be included in 2 if the increased numbers have managed to do this for me. I'm sure it will all become clear when the revised listings are published. I'm probably just being dim&#8230;


----------



## 2415b

So I'm either 221 or 251 on the list? Kinda hard to figure out.


----------



## mp34me

Please add me to design 2 & design 4. Thanks!


----------



## taike

2415b said:


> So I'm either 221 or 251 on the list? Kinda hard to figure out.


You are around 220. First 31 are already moved to main list or dropped out.

If I am understanding google translation correctly, Russian forum members of original 100 are being given until midnight Mar 1 to request new serial number from the expanded range of 250. After that, waiting list will be promoted sequentially.


----------



## 2415b

taike said:


> You are around 220. First 31 are already moved to main list or dropped out.
> 
> If I am understanding google translation correctly, Russian forum members of original 100 are being given until midnight Mar 1 to request new serial number from the expanded range of 250. After that, waiting list will be promoted sequentially.


That is awesome news then! So sweet!


----------



## Arizone

So does frozen mean designs #1 and #3 won't be made ever, or just not for this limited edition? A bit disappointing if the former, I didn't even realize they were based on actual prototypes until I happened to stumble across this image the other day that Meranom posted way back when.


----------



## helmpda

taike said:


> You are around 220. First 31 are already moved to main list or dropped out.
> 
> If I am understanding google translation correctly, Russian forum members of original 100 are being given until midnight Mar 1 to request new serial number from the expanded range of 250. After that, waiting list will be promoted sequentially.


request new serial number from the expanded range of 250 start midnight Mar 1.


----------



## helmpda

Arizone said:


> So does frozen mean designs #1 and #3 won't be made ever, or just not for this limited edition? A bit disappointing if the former, I didn't even realize they were based on actual prototypes until I happened to stumble across this image the other day that Meranom posted way back when.


frozen mean not now.
any way it will be free special edition without numbers.


----------



## kakefe

helmpda said:


> request new serial number from the expanded range of 250 start midnight Mar 1.


we will request from you ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stylish.accountant

Sign me up for design #4, serial number #25, please. Thanks!


----------



## MattBrace

I think what's more important is that people on the waiting list are promoted ahead of new subscribers! I for one have waited a long time for this watch.


----------



## Ejekutor

Amazing project and it's moving forward! 

Comrade helmpda you have a PM. Thanks!


----------



## NoLeftTurn

I'm also confused! I'm number 94 on the waiting list (white list) on the #4 so am I gonna get a watch or do I need people to drop out?

Can I also be added to the number 2 list?


Sent from my phone, excuse any spelling, etc, mistakes


----------



## taike

NoLeftTurn said:


> I'm also confused! I'm number 94 on the waiting list (white list) on the #4 so am I gonna get a watch or do I need people to drop out?
> 
> Can I also be added to the number 2 list?
> 
> Sent from my phone, excuse any spelling, etc, mistakes


You are 94 on wait list 2, as you requested in post 236. You will eventually be bumped up in the increased quantity.


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Ah! So eventually I will get a watch, assuming things go to plan?


Sent from my phone, excuse any spelling, etc, mistakes


----------



## 2415b

helmpda said:


> Case prototype complete.
> 
> View attachment 7187450
> View attachment 7187458


Helmpda, do you have any top view pics to share?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

NoLeftTurn said:


> Ah! So eventually I will get a watch, assuming things go to plan?
> 
> Sent from my phone, excuse any spelling, etc, mistakes


I sure hope so. If you don't get one, I won't either, as I'm way after you on the list.

Looks like not all of the 250 are spoken for yet.


----------



## rokman

now that there is a prototype case, do we know the exact dimensions of the case? diameter w an w/o crowns, thickness, lug to lug length?


----------



## amphibic

I am in waiting list at #120 for Type 2.
Should I do anything?
or should I just wait?

Thanks


----------



## taike

amphibic said:


> I am in waiting list at #120 for Type 2.
> Should I do anything?
> or should I just wait?
> 
> Thanks


Just waiting for the original 100 members to pick new serial numbers during window Mar 1-4. List update expected Mar 5. In the meantime, here's an oldie but a goodie


----------



## chirs1211

I'm #58 on the waiting list(white list) design 2, so if my maths is right i'm in 

Chris


----------



## Danilao

taike said:


> If I am understanding google translation correctly, Russian forum members of original 100 are being given until midnight Mar 1 to request new serial number from the expanded range of 250. After that, waiting list will be promoted sequentially.


Great, I'm #83 in the WL, so -30 (dropped in) I'm IN ))

Waiting for sweet news


----------



## helmpda

1.
WUS members which have # 001-100 design #2 and # 001-100 design #4 CAN choose new number 101-250 design #2 and 101-150 design #4.
look carefully your number in Main lists
*design #2* 
*design #4* 
Fill *request form*

2. WUS members which have # 001-100 design #2 and # 001-100 design #4 and DO NOT WANT CHANGE THEIR NUMBERS must fill the *Members form*.

3. WUS member in waiting list (white list) *nothing must to do* until 00:00 05.03.2016 MSK or 21:00 04.03.2016 GMT
After i correct the Main list and then they must fill same form too.

4. after all 05.03.2016 ALL must fill the* Members form* (the same in point 2)


----------



## rokman

most of us are not even in the same timezone, so when you say 5.3.2016 00.00 is it in Moscow time or what?

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

rokman said:


> most of us are not even in the same timezone, so when you say 5.3.2016 00.00 is it in Moscow time or what?
> 
> my bad i just saw that you state the time zone. sorry.


----------



## putra3007

Thanks helmpda. Submitted my forms for design 2 and 4 maintaining the earlier reserve numbers.


----------



## helmpda

putra3007 said:


> Thanks helmpda. Submitted my forms for design 2 and 4 maintaining the earlier reserve numbers.


ok.


----------



## cuthbert

helmpda said:


> ok.


Submitted for for 078, but if not available I can take the 178, the most important thing is that I'm in the project.


----------



## helmpda

cuthbert said:


> Submitted for for 078, but if not available I can take the 178, the most important thing is that I'm in the project.


3. WUS member in waiting list (white list) *nothing must to do* until 00:00 05.03.2016 MSK or 21:00 04.03.2016 GMT
After i correct the Main list and then they must fill same form too.

so hard to understand that?


----------



## RFollia

I'm 92 on the waiting list... waiting... for the edition numbers to increase...


----------



## Patagonico

GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## helmpda

corrected colour hands and bezel


----------



## gak

Beauties


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil

helmpda. Submitted form for design 2 and 4 - Keeping my original numbers.


----------



## RFollia

Большое спасибо товарищи! Я жду....
I wait from number 92 in waiting list....
Best regards


----------



## gak

So after the deadline for main list requests, we in waiting list will be pushed up, you will assign numbers based on the order we happen to be on the white list and only then we get a chance to choose from empty slots. So all of us really anxious folks in the waiting list need to be patient till then. Best thing is I feel all in waiting list will be able to get a spot. I'm really grateful that total count was increased on both list 2 and 4. Thanks to all who are managing this project.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

helmpda said:


> corrected colour hands and bezel


I am starting to understanding nothing: is the first picture from design 4 and the one below design 2? And regarding the design with the date, is these frame around it? The original had it.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I have a question regarding the hands... will these be NEW hands?? or will be the regular Amphibia hands?? I have always thought the regular ones should be broader and a bit bigger

using Tapatalk!


----------



## helmpda

jose-CostaRica said:


> I have a question regarding the hands... will these be NEW hands?? or will be the regular Amphibia hands?? I have always thought the regular ones should be broader and a bit bigger
> 
> using Tapatalk!


will be new hands


----------



## helmpda

cuthbert said:


> I am starting to understanding nothing: is the first picture from design 4 and the one below design 2? And regarding the design with the date, is these frame around it? The original had it.


remember: design #2 without numeral dial. design #4 with numbers (12,3 6, 9).

soviet original watch have frame around date, but re-issue meranom watch never have it.


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Can I be added to the number 4 waiting list, please.


----------



## cuthbert

helmpda said:


> remember: design #2 without numeral dial. design #4 with numbers (12,3 6, 9).
> 
> soviet original watch have frame around date, but re-issue meranom watch never have it.


I hope to be in the right list (just 12, date window).


----------



## jose-CostaRica

helmpda said:


> will be new hands


Nice!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## taike

cuthbert said:


> I hope to be in the right list (just 12, date window).


Yes, look at this spreadsheet for Design 2 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=0
The picture is embedded. You are No. 146 on the wait list.


----------



## Rat Fink

Hi, I would like to be added to wait list #4. Ty


----------



## Zyklon

Really awesome watch, can't wait for it to become available!

I really like how they will lume the whole inside bezel of #2, that's quite unusual and unique for a russian dive watch to have a full lume bezel

but I also love the more simple design of #4, hope they will increase its production as well

i want both watches!!


----------



## taike

Zyklon said:


> ...
> 
> but I also love the more simple design of #4, hope they will increase its production as well
> 
> i want both watches!!


They did increase #4 to 150 units. I believe you and I will both make the cut. We'll see later tomorrow.


----------



## Danilao

Any news about the new lists? ;-)


----------



## RFollia

I am pressing in anxiety the "refresh"button, so maybe my computer breaks in half before the new list is published...


----------



## kakefe

i m #147 in the waiting list.. now it s time to send the members form but should we wait for the googlespread updated? 

Sent from my Mobile


----------



## BizzyC

Hi. If you're still taking names on the waiting list please add mine. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

just submitted the form. has the excel been updated?


----------



## helmpda

BizzyC said:


> Hi. If you're still taking names on the waiting list please add mine. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what design do you want?


----------



## helmpda

do not send form with wrong numbers 'cause i'll delete wrong records.

rokman, why you deside that your number is 1? i delete record.
Hartig,why you deside that your number is 138? i delete record.
2415b, why you deside that your number is 1? i delete record.

No my question anymore. will delete.


----------



## ffeingol

I know I'm very late to the party, but can I be put on the wait list for design #2?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

helmpda said:


> do not send form with wrong numbers 'cause i'll delete wrong records.
> 
> rokman, why you deside that your number is 1? i delete record.
> Hartig,why you deside that your number is 138? i delete record.
> 2415b, why you deside that your number is 1? i delete record.
> 
> No my question anymore. will delete.


My bad! I misunderstood the question. I re-submitted the form.


----------



## helmpda

members list updated. 
#2 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=0
#4 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=2

look yourself carefully.


----------



## paul_987

Hi. I know I'm late to this thread, but can you put me on the wait list for design #2? Thanks


----------



## amphibic

I am at #193 on the list for 2 and I am happy!
I will submit the form soon...
Thanks


----------



## helmpda

If "number of watch" in MAIN list marked green it mean that you send form with correct numbers.
if white colour - not correct or not send yet.


----------



## Kisifer

Hello, can I be added to the waiting list for design no 2 please? Thanks.


----------



## Coug76

I'd like to be on the list for #4


----------



## Danilao

Form #154 (D2) submitted. 
Yeah! :-D


----------



## kakefe

i sent my form with #215 after looking the spreadsheet.. hope i did it right

Sent from my Mobile


----------



## paul_987

Hello..I see that I wasn't added to the list even tough I posted my request before Kisifer. Please add me for design #2


----------



## helmpda

paul_987 said:


> Hello..I see that I wasn't added to the list even tough I posted my request before Kisifer. Please add me for design #2


corrected. sorry. You 234 and Kisifer 235.


----------



## MattBrace

I Have submitted my form for design 2, I am number # 160 on the list

I hope all is correct Thanks


----------



## helmpda

MattBrace said:


> I Have submitted my form for design 2, I am number # 160 on the list
> 
> I hope all is correct Thanks


re-enter form.
wrong number.


----------



## MattBrace

Hi Helmpda, sorry have re-submitted got a bit confused there!

Hope that's now correct.

Thanks for your help.



helmpda said:


> re-enter form.
> wrong number.


----------



## rokman

resubmitted, hope its ok now.


----------



## bjarneh

Form submitted.
I hope I managed to fill it in correct.

/Bjarne


----------



## Radvanszki

I have also sent for both version my forms. Could you please confirm, that they are okay?


----------



## Geoff Adams

I have submitted my form - I am number 157 in the list but I put for my answer 161, as this is the number I would prefer. Is that correct? If not I will resubmit my form with apologies. I did find that a little confusing, I'm sorry...


----------



## helmpda

Radvanszki said:


> I have also sent for both version my forms. Could you please confirm, that they are okay?


delete record.


----------



## kakefe

@helmpda can you pls confirm if i did the right thing since i m still white.. 
i sent my form with #215 referring the right hand side column









Sent from my Mobile


----------



## helmpda

Geoff Adams said:


> I have submitted my form - I am number 157 in the list but I put for my answer 161, as this is the number I would prefer. Is that correct? If not I will resubmit my form with apologies. I did find that a little confusing, I'm sorry...


delete record.


----------



## helmpda

kakefe said:


> @helmpda can you pls confirm if i did the right thing since i m still white..
> i sent my form with #215 referring the right hand side column
> 
> Sent from my Mobile


YOU see green? it mean is ALL OK.


----------



## cuthbert

I see I'm number 178 so I hope I don-t have anything to do and I'm in the lis t of the people who will receive the watch.

Regarding the design of #2 I have two observation, I don't know if the design is completed or if you still accept suggestions.

1) The inner bezel just has the numbers, for those who actually use the bezel it would be convenient to have some dashes/dots to represent the minutes like on the original Swiss compressor:










Of course being the number pretty big we might have just the dashes/dots for minutes 2 and 3, but it would be of help.

I also assume that with number 2 you are pursuing a reissue of the 0345 and not the later and bigger 0700 as I initially thought. Is the case diameter 40mm?










2) Would it be possible to have the two crowns with the logo like in the last Meranon SE 420s?


----------



## Radvanszki

Why? I applied for both versions. Or what does it mean delete in this case?


----------



## NoLeftTurn

helmpda said:


> members list updated.
> #2 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=0
> #4 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=2
> 
> look yourself carefully.


Thanks for all your hard work!

I submitted two forms with watch number 165 on form number 2 and watch number 127 on form 4. I hope this was correct?


----------



## andrewm7

I have submitted the form for number 158. I hope this is correct  and thank you so much for all your hard work on this .


----------



## Geoff Adams

Are any of the fluent English speakers who have completed the form filling process successfully, or are fully conversant with the form filling process, be available to run through the process with us, giving us an easy to follow guide? I'm afraid I am now lost and I think some other members also...


----------



## Radvanszki

Hi, My also was deleted. I would like to buy both models. I am 194/250 on list #2, and 135/150 on list #4. Based on this I filled out two forms. The two forms have been deleted for some reasons, I don't know. It also came out of the blue that I am only on the waiting list in case of #4 even if I am in line 141 in the excel table which is for the listed members. I given y request for both models in the same time as my reference number shows assigned to my rank numbers on both lists.



Geoff Adams said:


> Are any of the fluent English speakers who have completed the form filling process successfully, or are fully conversant with the form filling process, be available to run through the process with us, giving us an easy to follow guide? I'm afraid I am now lost and I think some other members also...


----------



## Ham2

helmpda said:


> If "number of watch" in MAIN list marked green it mean that you send form with correct numbers. if white colour - not correct or not send yet.


 Hi Helmpda. I submitted the form several days ago but I am still marked in white. Can you confirm that you received my e-mail and form reserving #65 of Design 2?

Edit: resent the completed google form


----------



## Radvanszki

Hi Helmpda,

Request forms have been sent once more.



Radvanszki said:


> Hi, My also was deleted. I would like to buy both models. I am 194/250 on list #2, and 135/150 on list #4. Based on this I filled out two forms. The two forms have been deleted for some reasons, I don't know. It also came out of the blue that I am only on the waiting list in case of #4 even if I am in line 141 in the excel table which is for the listed members. I given y request for both models in the same time as my reference number shows assigned to my rank numbers on both lists.


----------



## kakefe

Geoff Adams said:


> Are any of the fluent English speakers who have completed the form filling process successfully, or are fully conversant with the form filling process, be available to run through the process with us, giving us an easy to follow guide? I'm afraid I am now lost and I think some other members also...


Geoff i successfully sent the form like helmpda confirmed

i saw your nick in design 2, i suppose sending the form with #157 will be ok for you.

Sent from my Mobile


----------



## gak

I just submitted my response and process does look very intuitive, unless there is really something I missed.

Here is what I think should work.
- People who can find themselves in the main list should now forget about any numbers in waiting list, for the sake of filling the member form.
- Find yourself in the list list for #2 or #4 links are already posted. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=0
- Look in the column A and which is the actual serial number for the watch. You need this to fill the request form.
- https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1m4ee_v6UXg6Klr3VG176F9fEHhv5TNNW3GxdDjgX5So/viewform
- Request form have all the headings in English already translated. On first step fill the name, nick etc select Design #2 if you found yourself in #2 main list.
- Click Next
- Here you will add the serial number from column A of main list.
- Then select first radio button if you only are submitting response for one Design or select other if you want to reply e.g for Design #4 also
- Clik next and you will be done.
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1m4ee_v6UXg6Klr3VG176F9fEHhv5TNNW3GxdDjgX5So/viewform


----------



## chirs1211

Form sent for #127 Design 2

Many thanks

Chris


----------



## Hartig

Re-sent form. It was a bit confusing at first (one unspecified field/no question), but I saw the form now has been fixed.


----------



## Patagonico

#54 of Design 2, form sent.

THX


----------



## Geoff Adams

Thank you very much gentlemen, hugely appreciated! I have now resent the form with 157. Hope this is ok...


----------



## DavidUK

#217 Design2 form sent


----------



## tmr5555

Form sent for design4 i think


----------



## michele

I have sent form for n.78, design 2.

Please check - probably i have sent the form twice.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I am number 180! where I get the Form please?

using Tapatalk!


----------



## paul_987

jose-CostaRica said:


> I am number 180! where I get the Form please?
> 
> using Tapatalk!


Use the info on post #342, page 35 of this thread. Follow the *Members form* link. It worked for me, my number is green on the main list. 
I cannot post a link as I have too few posts, hope it helps


----------



## Recoil

jose-CostaRica said:


> I am number 180! where I get the Form ?


Here it is Jose.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1m4e...gX5So/viewform


----------



## fhp

Hi, Google form filled and submitted for #159 Design 2! Very happy !!!


----------



## Zyklon

Wow I glad I made it to the main list of #4, wasn't expecting that))) one of the last numbers 146/150 :laughing:


----------



## GenkiSushi

Hi. I just submitted #148 design 2. Thank you.


----------



## amphibic

form sent for #193 (design 2)


----------



## frantsous

Google forms filled and submitted


----------



## jose-CostaRica

paul_987 said:


> Use the info on post #342, page 35 of this thread. Follow the *Members form* link. It worked for me, my number is green on the main list.
> I cannot post a link as I have too few posts, hope it helps





Recoil said:


> Here it is Jose.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1m4e...gX5So/viewform


thank you very much Comrades!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

FORM sent! Design 2, I'm number 180


----------



## helmpda

jose-CostaRica said:


> FORM sent! Design 2, I'm number 180


resent


----------



## RFollia

Comrade helpmda, I sent my form on saturday for design #2. I was 192 position in waiting list. Please tell me if it is OK or if I did something wrong to correct it. Thank you
Товарищ helpmda, Я отправил бланк субботу (дизайн 2) Я был номер 192 в списоке ожидания. скажите мне пожалуйста если я что-нибуд неправилно делал. Большое спасибо


----------



## DavidUK

RFollia said:


> Comrade helpmda, I sent my form on saturday for design #2. I was 192 position in waiting list. Please tell me if it is OK or if I did something wrong to correct it. Thank you
> Товарищ helpmda, Я отправил бланк субботу (дизайн 2) Я был номер 192 в списоке ожидания. скажите мне пожалуйста если я что-нибуд неправилно делал. Большое спасибо


 You are highlighted green so I assume everything is correct.


----------



## Perdendosi

Form sent design 2 # 180


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

jose-CostaRica said:


> FORM sent! Design 2, I'm number 180





Perdendosi said:


> Form sent design 2 # 180
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But jose is 180. Perdendosi 110.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

helmpda said:


> resent


Hello helmpda, does this mean I have to fill the form again? something was incorrect?

using Tapatalk!


----------



## taike

jose-CostaRica said:


> Hello helmpda, does this mean I have to fill the form again? something was incorrect?
> 
> using Tapatalk!


Must be, as your number is not green on the spreadsheet.


----------



## NoLeftTurn

I am still a little confused...

On form 2 I'm number 165, I'm green so its all good. On form 4 I'm number 127 but I'm still white. Why is this?


----------



## RFollia

DavidUK said:


> You are highlighted green so I assume everything is correct.


Sorry I mean I was 92 in waitng list and submitted form. Still in white...


----------



## gak

NoLeftTurn said:


> I am still a little confused...
> 
> On form 2 I'm number 165, I'm green so its all good. On form 4 I'm number 127 but I'm still white. Why is this?


127 on form 4 is 'Hermes077'. There seems to be 6 more people before you on the waiting list for #4, who are also not in the main list yet.


----------



## gak

You are green in main list with number 249. Forget about waiting list.


----------



## Patagonico

Patagonico said:


> #54 of Design 2, form sent.
> 
> THX


I am not on green  why?


----------



## lmurtone

Form sent #164 design 2.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

taike said:


> But jose is 180. Perdendosi 110.


yes my friend I'm #180 on design 2, *you are #41*


----------



## jose-CostaRica

FORM sent again, Design 2, watch number 180.

thank you!!!


----------



## dhdimitrov

May I please get signed up fo design #2? Thank you!


----------



## helmpda

NoLeftTurn said:


> I am still a little confused...
> 
> On form 2 I'm number 165, I'm green so its all good. On form 4 I'm number 127 but I'm still white. Why is this?


you have TWO watches in design #2 (post 236 and post 332) with numbers 165 and 224. 
you have ONE watch in design #4 (post 360) *with number 127 in waiting list.*
you fill form with number 165 in design #2 and number 127 in design #4
number 165 green already.

you must fill form with #224 on design #2.


----------



## helmpda

Patagonico said:


> I am not on green  why?


No man with nick patagonico fill the form.​


----------



## NoLeftTurn

helmpda said:


> you have TWO watches in design #2 (post 236 and post 332) with numbers 165 and 224.
> you have ONE watch in design #4 (post 360) *with number 127 in waiting list.*
> you fill form with number 165 in design #2 and number 127 in design #4
> number 165 green already.
> 
> you must fill form with #224 on design #2.


Once again, thank you for all your hard work. I would like to give up my watch number 224 in design 2 to the next person on the waiting list, as I only need one (of each kind of watch, hahaha).


----------



## Kisifer

#235 is submitted for design 2


----------



## dhdimitrov

Filled a form for Design#2 with No242. Really looking forward to this.


----------



## RFollia

So that means I'm in!!
замечательно!! Ура!!!!Best news this week so far
Best regards to all


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Comrade Perdendosi, you and I are green already. sweeet!


----------



## dhdimitrov

Hey guys, there is a column which states Потверждение (Confirmation) - apart from the Members Form is there any other confirmation needed? Thanks and sorry i'm being stupid.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

dhdimitrov said:


> Hey guys, there is a column which states Потверждение (Confirmation) - apart from the Members Form is there any other confirmation needed? Thanks and sorry i'm being stupid.


the only requirement so far, is to be in the 250 members list, then you fill the Form and submit it and that's it. and you are not stupid.


----------



## billbrasky

I was previously on the waiting list as 104. Submitted the form for #241, listed as free on the sheet. Is this correct?


----------



## DavidUK

Looks like you're 104 to me so not sure why you thought you were 241?


----------



## taike

dhdimitrov said:


> Hey guys, there is a column which states Потверждение (Confirmation) - apart from the Members Form is there any other confirmation needed? Thanks and sorry i'm being stupid.


Your number 242 is green on the list, so you are confirmed.

The column you refer to looks like helmpda's notes on assigning serial numbers


----------



## dhdimitrov

taike said:


> dhdimitrov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, there is a column which states Потверждение (Confirmation) - apart from the Members Form is there any other confirmation needed? Thanks and sorry i'm being stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Your number 242 is green on the list, so you are confirmed.
> 
> The column you refer to looks like helmpda's notes on assigning serial numbers
Click to expand...

Thanks mate!


----------



## kakefe

billbrasky said:


> I was previously on the waiting list as 104. Submitted the form for #241, listed as free on the sheet. Is this correct?


u should send with #104

Sent from my Mobile


----------



## billbrasky

DavidUK said:


> Looks like you're 104 to me so not sure why you thought you were 241?


Because on the main list #104 is already populated, so how can I claim it?


----------



## taike

billbrasky said:


> Because on the main list #104 is already populated, so how can I claim it?


Design 2, 104 is already assigned to you. Nothing to claim. Fill out the form so they have your email address.


----------



## billbrasky

taike said:


> billbrasky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because on the main list #104 is already populated, so how can I claim it?
> 
> 
> 
> Design 2, 104 is already assigned to you. Nothing to claim. Fill out the form so they have your email address.
Click to expand...

I see now, don't know what I was looking at early. Form resubmitted for #104. Sorry for the multiple submissions.

Thanks guys


----------



## mp34me

Form sent for #101 - design 4


----------



## dhdimitrov

Sooo...does anyone know what is the timeline for this project? I wasn't able to find info about it. Thanks!


----------



## Ejekutor

Hi comrade helmpda, I just sent my form for design 2, my serial number is #223. Many thanks!


----------



## avers

please add my name to the waiting list.

Very long shot at this point, but you never know.


----------



## taike

avers said:


> please add my name to the waiting list.
> 
> Very long shot at this point, but you never know.


There are two designs. Design 2 is available. Design 4 has short wait list.


----------



## Schlumpf

please add me to the list for Design 2. Thank you!


----------



## Schlumpf

Thanks for adding!
Form sent for #124 Design 2.


----------



## heimdalg

Please add me to the list for Design 2.
Thank you!


----------



## helmpda

*new thread on russian forum*


----------



## 2415b

Can anyone translate that ^^^^^


----------



## taike

Google translate can if you use Chrome browser. Basically a recap of all the project details and new people making reservations.


----------



## heimdalg

Thanks!
Form sent for #245 Design 2.


----------



## chirs1211

2415b said:


> Can anyone translate that ^^^^^


Go right to the bottom of the page there is a drop box to switch from Russian RU to English.
It's not perfect but you'll get the idea

Chris


----------



## avers

taike said:


> There are two designs. Design 2 is available. Design 4 has short wait list.


please put me on the list for both designs.


----------



## taike

avers said:


> please put me on the list for both designs.


You were already added to list 2, as number 183, based on your previous post. You should fill out the form to confirm your email.


----------



## Pinot

Google forms filled and submitted #9 Design 4.


----------



## Pinot

I re-submitted the form. Sorry


----------



## Di3gors

Please add me to list of the design 4. 
Regards


----------



## Di3gors

Google form Submitted #174 design 2. Regards


----------



## dhdimitrov

Hi guys, doesn anyone know when is this projecy going to star/finnish or just any info around that. I must confess I really want this watch  cheers


----------



## vintage76

Just discover this thread, very nice watch ! Lovely vintage ;D


----------



## avers

Thanks! Please add me to list 4 as well.


----------



## helmpda

avers said:


> please put me on the list for both designs.





avers said:


> Thanks! Please add me to list 4 as well.


one time enough.

ULPGC, you fill the form but you have not number 'cause you get out the project *March 9th, 2014*
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-2416-compressor-case-941521-17.html#post7496073


----------



## Titov4.1

I put on the list for the drawing 2


----------



## Titov4.1

I put on the list for the drawing 2.....


----------



## Titov4.1

I put on the list for the drawing 2


----------



## Titov4.1

hello I have to wait for a confirmation email ? thanks


----------



## helmpda

Titov4.1 read thread. your records in form deleted as wrong.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Titov4.1 said:


> I put on the list for the drawing 2.....


Please don't use white text in your posts. As you can imagine it makes it impossible to read.


----------



## Patagonico

helmpda said:


> No man with nick patagonico fill the form.​


Re sent form.

Patagonico number 54 - Model 2


----------



## Pinot

Re sent form.

Pinot number 51 - Model 4


----------



## Di3gors

Please add me to the list in the desing #4

Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## omega595

Please add me to the (very long) waiting list for design #4. I filled out the form, though I now realise I wasn't supposed to do that - sorry! :-( Thanks for your help


----------



## DavidUK

All gone a bit quiet on this project. Is it still proceeding as planned?


----------



## 2415b

DavidUK said:


> All gone a bit quiet on this project. Is it still proceeding as planned?


I'm guessing this project is still a ways out. There was a recent change in one of the dial colors from a a red to an orange which would indicated the dials and other bits have yet to be manufactured. Either way, I'm happy to see that there has been some sort of progress!


----------



## Pinot

Please, add me to the list for Design 2.

Thanks!


----------



## Krzysztofski

- cancelled -


----------



## DYC

Please, add me to lista forma design 2.


----------



## DYC

Sorry, add me to list for design number 2.


----------



## DYC

Google form filled and submitted


----------



## helmpda

DYC said:


> Google form filled and submitted


your post in google form deleted. you not a member. you have not a number. you are in waiting list.

Attention!
before you fill google forn FOUND youself in MAIN list.


----------



## DYC

Sorry, instruction are un the middle of the thread, and is difficult to find them


----------



## azura123

Form sent. to confirm number 200 design #2. design #4 cancelled. Thank you


----------



## DYC

Now, yes I have just submitted #43 design 2. Thank you.

Very, very happy.


----------



## DYC

When es spected to be ready this project?


----------



## helmpda

DYC said:


> Now, yes I have just submitted #43 design 2. Thank you.
> 
> Very, very happy.


now you have #43 reserved in russian forum
and one watch in waiting list reserved here.
how much watches do u want?


----------



## DYC

helmp27917762 said:


> now you have #43 reserved in russian forum
> and one watch in waiting list reserved here.
> how much watches do u want?


Sorry, only one watch.


----------



## cct

Great project! 

I'd like to be in the waiting list for the design 2.


----------



## Hemden

Hi! Though already being reading the forum for a while, I first decided to register and participate to some projects today. Even if I'm a little bit late, I'd love to be added to the waiting list for design 2! 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Cortes

Please helmpda, add me to the list, for design 4
Thank you


----------



## zar845

Hello,

I am a bit late, but please add me to the waiting list for design #4.

Thank you!


----------



## haejuk

This is really a dream watch. Can I be put on the waitlist for design #2?


----------



## Hartig

Any news about this project?


----------



## Holgie

I need one!!! Please put me on the list


----------



## _MS_

Beautiful vintage watch!


----------



## helmpda

Holgie said:


> I need one!!! Please put me on the list


what list? 
design#2 or design #4?


----------



## elsoldemayo

Hi Helmpda, can you add me to the list for design #2 please?


----------



## 2415b

Any update on this project?


----------



## Conlekakis

Hi I'm new to this discussion but would love to reserve a watch on list#2. Can anyone update me on the progress of the project and the possible dimensions of the watch.
Cheers,Con from Oz.


----------



## rokman

come on helmpda throw us a bone here, give us an update, anything new on the progress of the project would be much appreciated.


----------



## Torsey

Hi, I would like to be added to the waiting list for Design #2, if possible. Thank you!


----------



## sq100

rokman said:


> come on helmpda throw us a bone here, give us an update, anything new on the progress of the project would be much appreciated.


 Since watches for the 30atm project are still in production and this one is supposed to start after it might take some time before we see actual progress.


----------



## LeDocteur

Hi 
Can you add me to the waiting list for design #4, please? 
Thanks


----------



## LeDocteur

Hi 
There is an error : my request was for design #4, not for design #2



LeDocteur said:


> Hi
> Can you add me to the waiting list for *design #4*, please?
> Thanks


----------



## helmpda

LeDocteur said:


> Hi
> There is an error : my request was for design #4, not for design #2


sorry.
updated.


----------



## LeDocteur

No problem ;-)
Thank you very much


----------



## rokman

hello do we have any information on the crystal of this watch? acrylic or glass or sapphire? high domed?double domed?


----------



## 2415b

hardened glass


----------



## rokman

2415b said:


> hardened glass


pity, i would love a classic acrylic like the original.


----------



## rokman

do we know the lug to lug length? not the inner lug length the total length of the watch.


----------



## rokman

some time ago these pictures emerged as prototypes.










then we had the official prototype









is it the same case?


----------



## cuthbert

rokman said:


> some time ago these pictures emerged as prototypes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we had the official prototype
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it the same case?


Supposedly.

I just hope it won't be too thick...and I also hope we'll get a nicely brushed finish like in the SE models. It will look better for a tool watch.


----------



## Arizone

rokman said:


> some time ago these pictures emerged as prototypes.
> 
> then we had the official prototype
> 
> is it the same case?


The former are prototypes of the original watch and were inspiration for designs #1 and #3, the latter is a prototype of the project watch. Probably not identical.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Form sent for #197


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

Does it really have to be hardened mineral glass, I'd really, really rather have acrylic


----------



## chirs1211

I'd have to go +1 for acrylic as well.
Not the end of the world if it's mineral but acrylic would be nicer.

Chris


----------



## cuthbert

I think the main point is that the case will be outsourced and the supplier can't make it with acrylic.


----------



## fliegerchrono

cuthbert said:


> I think the main point is that the case will be outsourced and the supplier can't make it with acrylic.


Alright, but if it has to be glass, can't they use sapphire? Even "hardened" mineral glass is quite prone to scratches


----------



## cuthbert

fliegerchrono said:


> Alright, but if it has to be glass, can't they use sapphire? Even "hardened" mineral glass is quite prone to scratches


That's not a question for me, I'm not leading the project.

I would also like this watch to have a AR coated sapphire, but I don't know if they can make it within the budget... the main problem for me is that it appears at the moment Vostok doesn't have the capability to make new cases with different crystal diameter, as this watch needs it.


----------



## shanecho

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## 103ssv

cuthbert said:


> I think the main point is that the case will be outsourced and the supplier can't make it with acrylic.


Undortunately I'm not in this project, I saw it way to late.
But I'd like to chime in here as an engineer; I can not understand why a supplier can not simple make a case suitable for acrylic glas.
This sounds like complete bogus to me and a supplier who wants to make a little more money out of it.
I guess Vostok stil has the blueprint somewhere... so what's the deal?

103


----------



## cuthbert

103ssv said:


> Undortunately I'm not in this project, I saw it way to late.
> But I'd like to chime in here as an engineer; I can not understand why a supplier can not simple make a case suitable for acrylic glas.
> This sounds like complete bogus to me and a supplier who wants to make a little more money out of it.
> I guess Vostok stil has the blueprint somewhere... so what's the deal?
> 
> 103


I'm a mechanical engineer too, and all I can say is that the acrylic crystal of the Amphibia is not something you can find off the shelf: it's quite thick and I assumed to was machined from a round billet, at least from what I understand from the article with the interview with the designers.

Also, please notice that Vostok today can't make the NVCh-30 as they were build with a quite thick crystal and caseback too, they had to go with a completely different case.


----------



## 103ssv

It always wonders me why technology from the past can't be done today anymore, or is it because our requirements have changed?


----------



## cuthbert

103ssv said:


> It always wonders me why technology from the past can't be done today anymore, or is it because our requirements have changed?


Money I assume.

In Soviet times that wasn't a problem, after 2010 Vostok became a much smaller company.


----------



## Chascomm

103ssv said:


> It always wonders me why technology from the past can't be done today anymore, or is it because our requirements have changed?


I think that whenever I hear somebody say "if we can put a man on the moon..."


----------



## fliegerchrono

cuthbert said:


> That's not a question for me, I'm not leading the project.
> 
> I would also like this watch to have a AR coated sapphire, but I don't know if they can make it within the budget... the main problem for me is that it appears at the moment Vostok doesn't have the capability to make new cases with different crystal diameter, as this watch needs it.


Well the price difference between hardened mineral glass and sapphire isn't enormous, I think it would be well worth 25 extra dollars. Is there anyway we still can influence the decision on the crystal @helmpda


----------



## SteveA95

I must have taken my eye off the ball for a while. Form now sent for Design 2, watch number 63.


----------



## RFollia

cuthbert said:


> I'm a mechanical engineer too, and all I can say is that the acrylic crystal of the Amphibia is not something you can find off the shelf: it's quite thick and I assumed to was machined from a round billet, at least from what I understand from the article with the interview with the designers.
> 
> Also, please notice that Vostok today can't make the NVCh-30 as they were build with a quite thick crystal and caseback too, they had to go with a completely different case.


There's one only thing I don't like about hardened mineral glass. I've seen several russian watches with mineral glass crystal explode. The 1967 series (many of them in this forum), and the Pobeda fon Raketa new releases (my girlfriend's exploded after 3 days of use, it had received a single knock). My locakl watchmaker sourced a suitable domed plexi and no problems since.

A plexi for the Nvch could be found, but maybe not with the desired thickness and strength to withstand the 200-300m pressure rate.

Best regards to all


----------



## fliegerchrono

RFollia said:


> There's one only thing I don't like about hardened mineral glass. I've seen several russian watches with mineral glass crystal explode. The 1967 series (many of them in this forum), and the Pobeda fon Raketa new releases (my girlfriend's exploded after 3 days of use, it had received a single knock). My locakl watchmaker sourced a suitable domed plexi and no problems since.
> 
> A plexi for the Nvch could be found, but maybe not with the desired thickness and strength to withstand the 200-300m pressure rate.
> 
> Best regards to all


That's good to hear about the plexi crystal, I'd rather have the good looks of the plexi over a higher waterproof rating, who's gonna dive with this watch?
Would it be possible to make a plexi or a sapphire crystal an option (don't mind paying extra)?


----------



## 2415b

I have the NvCH-30 re-issue, and from what I understand, it has normal mineral glass, they were unable to source hardened mineral glass for it, sapphire was too expensive and the plastic samples failed to reach 300m. I personally would have much preferred a plastic crystal. I actually can't wait for the 20atm version to be released, it will have a plastic crystal and wont have this junky click bezel. I'm also hoping the dial is black and not this brown.


----------



## andrewm7

I am really looking forward to this watch


----------



## rewt

Hello, is there any chance of me getting on the list for either 2 or 4. Alternatively might Meranom have any after the numbered series are produced? many thanks.


----------



## rewt

should I simply add my name to the list or has that chance long gone ? Many thanks.


----------



## helmpda

rewt said:


> should I simply add my name to the list or has that chance long gone ? Many thanks.


added to both design 2 and 4.

no news. (((


----------



## rewt

thank you so much helmpda, much appreciated!


----------



## ynp

fliegerchrono said:


> Form sent for #197
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## helmpda




----------



## Danilao

:-O

Awesome view!!!


----------



## Nearco

If design 2 is available, I'd like to be added, Mr. Helmpda. I can't find the form. I'm sure you've already done it several times, but, can you link it again?


"El Tiempo es la medida del movimiento entre dos instantes".


----------



## rokman

at last, hell yeah.
, they look great. i am sooo excited.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

now that i ve calmed down a question. why is the date white wasn't it supposed to be black?

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

WOW, WOW, WOW I can't wait for this one!!


----------



## 2415b

rokman said:


> now that i ve calmed down a question. why is the date white wasn't it supposed to be black?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


I can't believe I'm saying this but, I kinda think the white balances out the dial.


----------



## haejuk

Wow. After seeing the photos, put me on the list for #4 as well!

I am already on the waitlist for #2, but those pictures made me want both of them pretty badly!


----------



## 2415b

rokman said:


> now that i ve calmed down a question. why is the date white wasn't it supposed to be black?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


I just read on the Russian forum that the date wheel will indeed be in black. These images are of the prototype and not the final production models. There hasn't been much movement on the NVCh-30 over the last couple months, so I'm guessing we still have a ways to go on this.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

look at those babies!!! Can't wait!


----------



## cuthbert

helmpda said:


>


I hope I am still in the list for the second one, aka the "grid" dial.

Still, I might have already asked...but why the frame around the date window has been removed? I always thought it was a wonderful touch not to make it look like a hole in the dial.

Also, is the case all polished or also brushed anywhere? And what's the thickness of the watch? I think the diameter is 40mm.


----------



## 2415b

The original re-issue never included the lines around the date window. In fact the very first designs for "2" or the "grid" dial didn't even have a date at all. I personally, love the way this turned out, it's perfect IMHO. My only regret is the glass crystal, but that's not a deal breaker for me. --Mark

Oh and the watch is 42mm, it should wear small-ish since the lugs look like they are on the short side.

The case of steel.
shell size 42 mm.
Water resistant to 200 meters.
The mechanism of "East" 2416B.
Arrows classic design, but with the increased size and better lyuminovoy.
Overhead hour indexes and signs lyuminovoy.
The matte black dial.
Panton 021S
The back cover with the original design.
Milled crown of stainless steel.
Glass mineral tempered K1.
Leather belt.
Black cardboard box with a pillow


----------



## cuthbert

IMO without the frame the dial loses some of its beauty:









But however I wasn't in charge of that.


----------



## 2415b

cuthbert said:


> IMO without the frame the dial loses some of its beauty:
> 
> View attachment 9578466
> 
> 
> But however I wasn't in charge of that.


hmm, personal preference I guess, I prefer the modern version, the reissue dial is cleaner, less "busy".


----------



## kev80e

Love that grid dial .How did I miss this :-(. Is there any hope of getting one? Been searching through this thread but can't seem to find any list or form. o|


----------



## Patagonico

Yeah!!! Very good news!!! And very nice look !!!


----------



## haejuk

kev80e said:


> Love that grid dial .How did I miss this :-(. Is there any hope of getting one? Been searching through this thread but can't seem to find any list or form. o|


The list is on page two. You just need to state which one(s) you want here. The grid dial design is #2 and the other is #4. You will get added to the waitlist.


----------



## kev80e

Thanks haejuk , much appreciated.

I'd like to be added to the list for #2 please. It looks fairly long but perhaps I will get lucky.


----------



## 2415b

kev80e said:


> Thanks haejuk , much appreciated.
> 
> I'd like to be added to the list for #2 please. It looks fairly long but perhaps I will get lucky.


The list is confusing, but basically the project was originally for 100 pieces for number #2. Then they increased the production to 250. So the wait list starts somewhere around 180, Which mean the chances of you getting on the main list are high.


----------



## 103ssv

2415b said:


> The list is confusing, but basically the project was originally for 100 pieces for number #2. Then they increased the production to 250. So the wait list starts somewhere around 180, Which mean the chances of you getting on the main list are high.


If so, then please add me too


----------



## helmpda

list updated.


----------



## kev80e

Thanks very much helmpda much appreciated. Fingers crossed I get one.


----------



## Nearco

Thank you, Helmpda 


"El Tiempo es la medida del movimiento entre dos instantes".


----------



## hoja_roja

Hi People! Specially comorade Hempda 

I was the waiting lis for the desing 2 g, than I found this document to sing in again in the proyect...
I couldnt fint the list any were... this is one of the longest threads ever! So my question is: Im in the waiting list, in the comfirmed list or in no list at all?
Cheers!


----------



## Schlumpf

hoja_roja said:


> Hi People! Specially comorade Hempda
> 
> I was the waiting lis for the desing 2 g, than I found this document to sing in again in the proyect...
> I couldnt fint the list any were... this is one of the longest threads ever! So my question is: Im in the waiting list, in the comfirmed list or in no list at all?
> Cheers!


You are on the list nr 156

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=0


----------



## hoja_roja

Thanks!


----------



## 2415b

Some people on the Russian forum are complaining about the font size on the internal bezel, I'm not sure it they are talking about #2 or #4. I personally think #2 is perfect, I wouldn't change a thing. It's a re-issue, it doesn't have to look exactly like the original. Any larger and it starts taking away from the dial.


----------



## Arizone

2415b said:


> Some people on the Russian forum are complaining about the font size on the internal bezel, I'm not sure it they are talking about #2 or #4. I personally think #2 is perfect, I wouldn't change a thing. It's a re-issue, it doesn't have to look exactly like the original. Any larger and it starts taking away from the dial.


Compared to the mockups both bezels seem to have smaller printing, probably due to different dimensions on the actual watch. The people complaining are probably referring to #2, where the numerals are nowhere near the overbearing size as the original. The minute indices are not as aggressively long either. Frankly, the original is downright _ugly_. I see no problem trying to reel it in a bit, but I also understand how people would want something more authentic. I switched to #4 regardless as it seems more refined.

Side note, has anyone else thought how redundant it is having both lumed dots and lumed baton indices?


----------



## 2415b

Arizone said:


> Compared to the mockups both bezels seem to have smaller printing, probably due to different dimensions on the actual watch. The people complaining are probably referring to #2, where the numerals are nowhere near the overbearing size as the original. The minute indices are not as aggressively long either. Frankly, the original is downright _ugly_. I see no problem trying to reel it in a bit, but I also understand how people would want something more authentic. I switched to #4 regardless as it seems more refined.
> 
> Side note, has anyone else thought how redundant it is having both lumed dots and lumed baton indices?


I 100% agree, the original was all out of proportion. I have to say, I really hope they don't change a thing, I think it is perfect!

Don't worry about the lume dots. You won't see them 5 minutes later anyway. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Arizone said:


> Compared to the mockups both bezels seem to have smaller printing, probably due to different dimensions on the actual watch. The people complaining are probably referring to #2, where the numerals are nowhere near the overbearing size as the original. The minute indices are not as aggressively long either. *Frankly, the original is downright ugly. *I see no problem trying to reel it in a bit, but I also understand how people would want something more authentic. I switched to #4 regardless as it seems more refined.
> 
> Side note, has anyone else thought how redundant it is having both lumed dots and lumed baton indices?


That Amphibia has been considered through the years one of the most mesmerising designs produced by Vostok, personally I greatly prefer the original one because on the grid design without dots (like on design 4) the bezel looks empty.

The original was a much bolder design, both in the orange/green and green/green version:









Nevertheless I'll take the reissue because I can't find the original at decent price, but I'll ask Meranom if I can have a spare bezel of the other design.


----------



## Arizone

cuthbert said:


> That Amphibia has been considered through the years one of the most mesmerising designs produced by Vostok, personally I greatly prefer the original one because on the grid design without dots (like on design 4) the bezel looks empty.
> 
> The original was a much bolder design, both in the orange/green and green/green version:
> 
> Nevertheless I'll take the reissue because I can't find the original at decent price, but I'll ask Meranom if I can have a spare bezel of the other design.


Perhaps *brutalist* is the better term for it, as Russians are known for, in contrast to other more well-known watches. I mean no disrespect.

The watch is already quite distanced from the original, as we have all pointed out, so maybe they can revisit the added minute markings on the bezel that appeared in one of the older mockups.

On the other side of the spectrum, because I find it fun, I attempted to mockup what I think a more authentic design could look like. What do you think? There should definitely be enough room to make the bezel numerals a little bigger.


----------



## cuthbert

It's better but I prefer the later green dial...and IMO the frame around the date makes the difference.


----------



## kev80e

Looks a lot better with the bigger numbers and framed date in my opinion.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Watches both look great, but is there any chance of having the option of getting sapphire in stead of vulnerable mineral crystal


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Arizone said:


>


after a 50th look at the actual pictures... there is something I don't like about this watch...

I understand by watching pictures of the original watch that the case looked very round because the lugs are relatively short and lug's width was shorter.. as a re-issue I understand that was transmitted to the new production watch, but still the watch case looks very circular and the lugs are ridiculously short... it looks like a ladies watch. Besides, it looks like the internal bezel+dial are too deep into the case besides there is a lot of empty/dead space in the internal bezel, the case bezel is too wide too shiny... all those details make this watch look very cheap... on the original Compressor the crystal was domed and covered a good portion of the bezel space... in the new one the crystal is flat and the bezel had to be widen... I dont like that.


----------



## 2415b

jose-CostaRica said:


> after a 50th look at the actual pictures... there is something I don't like about this watch...
> 
> I understand by watching pictures of the original watch that the case looked very round because the lugs are relatively short and lug's width was shorter.. as a re-issue I understand that was transmitted to the new production watch, but still the watch case looks very circular and the lugs are ridiculously short... it looks like a ladies watch. Besides, it looks like the internal bezel+dial are too deep into the case besides there is a lot of empty/dead space in the internal bezel, the case bezel is too wide too shiny... all those details make this watch look very cheap... on the original Compressor the crystal was domed and covered a good portion of the bezel space... in the new one the crystal is flat and the bezel had to be widen... I dont like that.


as for the lugs I think it just the angle and the camera lens adding "parallax" distortion because it was taken in close. Also, you should know that the image you are referencing above isn't the actual watch, it was edited by *Arizone*

He made the seconds track markers longer, made the 12 orange, made the hour markers green and made the numbers on the bezel larger. Here is a different angle of the watch that was posted on the russian forums.


----------



## rokman

jose-CostaRica said:


> after a 50th look at the actual pictures... there is something I don't like about this watch...
> 
> I understand by watching pictures of the original watch that the case looked very round because the lugs are relatively short and lug's width was shorter.. as a re-issue I understand that was transmitted to the new production watch, but still the watch case looks very circular and the lugs are ridiculously short... it looks like a ladies watch. Besides, it looks like the internal bezel+dial are too deep into the case besides there is a lot of empty/dead space in the internal bezel, the case bezel is too wide too shiny... all those details make this watch look very cheap... on the original Compressor the crystal was domed and covered a good portion of the bezel space... in the new one the crystal is flat and the bezel had to be widen... I dont like that.


the lugs are fine imo better to have smaller lugs than the huge ones found on the longines legend diver which make the watch unwearable for people like me with smaller wrists. can't wait. leave it as it is just get it done...

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## amil

44.5mm DEBERT Black Dial Miyota movement Leather Strap Date Men Automatic Wristwatchhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/44-5mm-DEBERT-Black-Dial-Miyota-movement-Leather-Strap-Date-Men-Automatic-Watch-/262584096559


----------



## rokman

amil said:


> 44.5mm DEBERT Black Dial Miyota movement Leather Strap Date Men Automatic Wristwatchhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/44-5mm-DEBERT-Black-Dial-Miyota-movement-Leather-Strap-Date-Men-Automatic-Watch-/262584096559


and the reason u posted this is?


----------



## RFollia

Can't wait to get my hands on one of them.. Look so great...


----------



## Hartig

I think the numbers on the bezel could be bigger. As big as possible, actually!

One of the nice things of the original dual crown design, is that the big numbers of the internal bezel makes it almost look like the bezel is part of the dial design. Seamless - that is. The font used on it's bezel is also stretched out lengthwise. These prototypes seem to use an generic, unedited "squared" font..?

A border around the date window would also be nice.


I think the watches will turn out a much welcome addition anyway, but since it still is in the prototype phase(?) I guess it can't hurt to give some input.


----------



## cuthbert

Hartig said:


> I think the numbers on the bezel could be bigger. As big as possible, actually!
> 
> One of the nice things of the original dual crown design, is that the big numbers of the internal bezel makes it almost look like the bezel is part of the dial design. Seamless - that is. The font used on it's bezel is also stretched out lengthwise. These prototypes seem to use an generic, unedited "squared" font..?
> 
> A border around the date window would also be nice.
> 
> I think the watches will turn out a much welcome addition anyway, but since it still is in the prototype phase(?) I guess it can't hurt to give some input.


Hopefully.

I would also be interested in seeing a picture of the side of the watch.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

I would be in if there were a true no date version.


----------



## cuthbert

Thirdgenbird said:


> I would be in if there were a true no date version.


Like this one for instance?


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Yeah... How did I miss that? Cost? Did I see $180 usd? Is that delivered?


----------



## Patagonico

Any news?


----------



## alexir

I know I'm very late to this game, but can I get on the waiting list for Design 2 from the Google Doc? Also, what are my chances at this point? Thanks!


----------



## haejuk

alexir said:


> I know I'm very late to this game, but can I get on the waiting list for Design 2 from the Google Doc? Also, what are my chances at this point? Thanks!


Generally around 20% drop out when it is time to pay. Given that this has been going on for so long it could be higher, but given that this is so unique it could be lower. So I am just going to stick with 20%. I am on both wait lists as well


----------



## alexir

(DELETED DOUBLE POST)


----------



## alexir

haejuk said:


> Generally around 20% drop out when it is time to pay. Given that this has been going on for so long it could be higher, but given that this is so unique it could be lower. So I am just going to stick with 20%. I am on both wait lists as well


Thanks! Btw is posting here enough to get on the list, or do I need to fill a form somewhere else?


----------



## haejuk

Posting here is enough. I think forms are only filled out when you get assigned a watch number in the main list.


----------



## rokman

alexir said:


> Thanks! Btw is posting here enough to get on the list, or do I need to fill a form somewhere else?


u need to fill the form

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexir

rokman said:


> u need to fill the form
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Filled the form (found the link on one of the pages here, hope it was the right one). Any idea when I will be added to the waiting list?


----------



## helmpda




----------



## rokman

helmpda said:


> View attachment 9946826


even though i am in the list for the other design i ll say the left one.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev80e

rokman said:


> even though i am in the list for the other design i ll say the left one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


I agree the left one is much better.


----------



## bjarneh

Yes, the left one! 

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Will there be some regular production models of this watch?400 of each variation?


----------



## 0elcid0

helmpda said:


> list updated.


Hello,
I'd like to be added to the list for #2 and #4 please.
I love this project.
I know that I have arrived very late, but I hope to be lucky.
I like # 2 more, but I prefer to also list # 4 in case I do not enter # 2.

I am Spanish.
I have been reading the forum for a while and today I have registered to be part of the project.

Thanks for everything.


----------



## 0elcid0

helmpda said:


> View attachment 9946826


I prefer the left one.


----------



## Spitfire27

Hello,
I d'like I be added on the list for the design #4 please
Thanks.


----------



## cuthbert

helmpda said:


> View attachment 9946826


Left one.

And I would like to see it on the grid design as well, I don't know if it's possible to have such a "customisation".


----------



## Hemden

Let me also support the left one 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexir

I submitted the forms to sign-up for both designs, but I only see myself on design #2 list. Could someone please help me get added *also* to design #4 list? Do I need to re-submit the form?


----------



## helmpda

FILL the form IF you got number in MAIN list.
all wrong records will be deleted.


----------



## jure17

I want to sign in to projects:
1) Waiting list for Vostok 2416 compressor case #2 (any number)
2) Vostok 2089 (number 12 if it is possible or any number)

I tried to sign in but I did'nt manage it.
Please help me!


----------



## helmpda

list updated. check.


----------



## Lucifer

Is it possible to be put on the waitlist for both? Thanks.


----------



## jure17

Thank you so much Helmpda!


----------



## tokareva

Is it too late to sign up for this project? What are the choices,if any?This is the one I am most interested in.Thank you


----------



## 0elcid0

helmpda said:


> View attachment 9946826


I prefer left one.


----------



## 0elcid0

Forgiveness, repeated message.
thank you very much for add me.
I hope this year will decide to expand the number of pieces.
Many thanks for your work.


----------



## Uros TSI

Any news on date? And since there are almost 500 people in both lists, is there any probability to increase production numbers? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Astute-C

Could i get an add to the waiting list please for the 'Grid' dial?

Thanks


----------



## Hemden

I just need 4 more people with the "grid dial" to abandon the project  pleeeeease

Cheers!


----------



## 2415b

After the failed NVCH-30 project. I'd be surprised if this project ever sees the light of day. I really hope I'm wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Come on helmpda give us something...
Lately i am eyeing this one but i so much ptefer the vostok









Not my pic obviously.


----------



## rokman

To be honest that is just my back up in case the project fails...

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

I have a Landeron but with the orange markers, it's a nice piece to be honest 

Chris


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

I know that I am going to be at the very bottom of the waiting list .But

Please could I be added to the wait list for style Nº 2 if it is still possible.

I have filled in and sent the participant data form.

Thank you in advance.................Confuse-a-Cat


----------



## RFollia

Dear Comrades,
do we have any news about the projects? Something being said in watch.ru?
Best regards


----------



## Patagonico

Hi, any news about the project?


----------



## 0elcid0

Hello,
Is it stopped?
Any news about the project?.


----------



## azura123

it is August now. I am waiting this roject to finish. may it reach 2018. but who knows.


----------



## cuthbert

I think this is dead for good.

And it started in 2013, right?


----------



## 2415b

After what happened to the NVCH-30 I'd be surprised to see this project go to completion. I really hope I'm wrong though....


----------



## MEzz

A shame really, these are some compelling designs.


----------



## rokman

There is nothing official yet. The people behind this project have said nothing about cancellation. We have prototype for God's sake come on make it happen...
On the russian forum people are still adding their names for 1 of the designs. Kee your fingers crossed.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## sq100

No more people have been added to the Google doc since March this year, still hoping this one will be produced....


----------



## Arizone

Current estimate from Meranom last month is end of this year.


----------



## taike

October is the beginning of the end


----------



## 0elcid0

Only 250 pieces? Or more?


----------



## rokman

Lately there is some movement at the russian forum. I think we will soon see the final product. Keep your fingers crossed.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

rokman said:


> Lately there is some movement at the russian forum. I think we will soon see the final product. Keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Do you say that as a Russian speaker? All I see from Google translate is meaningless speculation and someone trotting out prototype photos from Mar 2016.


----------



## rokman

taike said:


> Do you say that as a Russian speaker? All I see from Google translate is meaningless speculation and someone trotting out prototype photos from Mar 2016.


I am Greek so Google translate is all I have.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

Well I am not in a hurry, but I would love to see this watch go into production!


----------



## helmpda

watches ready to shipping.


----------



## Danilao

:-O

what do we have to do?

:-O


----------



## rokman

I thought this day would never come....




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

YES!


----------



## helmpda

PLease Check MAIN list, not waiting list
design #2 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=0
design #4 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=2

Your number must be GREEN. 
If not - fill the form https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1m4ee_v6UXg6Klr3VG176F9fEHhv5TNNW3GxdDjgX5So/viewform

if number GREEN you must register with your email on www.meranom.com and wait.


----------



## ffeingol

Maybe I missed it, but when did they go from black to blue?


----------



## Ham2

Wow - I had almost forgotten about this project.


----------



## rokman

so if our name is on waiting list do we fill in the form or not?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## MattBrace

So my number is Green and I already have a registered account with Meranom, I guess now we wait?

Many Thanks Helmpda


----------



## Patagonico

Yes! My number is green!!!

Enviado desde mi Lenovo A6020l36 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

rokman said:


> so if our name is on waiting list do we fill in the form or not?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


No, you do not fill out the form. Only people on the main list. If they are green it means they've already filled out the form.


----------



## Geoff Adams

helmpda said:


> PLease Check MAIN list, not waiting list
> design #2 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=0
> design #4 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=2
> 
> Your number must be GREEN.
> If not - fill the form https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1m4ee_v6UXg6Klr3VG176F9fEHhv5TNNW3GxdDjgX5So/viewform
> 
> if number GREEN you must register with your email on www.meranom.com and wait.


Wow, I'd given up on this project, fantastic to see it's happening. My name is green and I'm registered with meranom, so I guess I wait now.

Forgive me if this is a stupid question. The links to design 2 and design 4 seem to be to the same page. I am green in both, but only voted/registered for design 2. Can anyone clarify/confirm which watch I am going to get, and that I am only registered for 1 watch... Thank you! Can't wait to get mine 

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## MattBrace

Hello Geoff.

I think if your on both lists in green your getting both watches?


----------



## rokman

2415b said:


> No, you do not fill out the form. Only people on the main list. If they are green it means they've already filled out the form.


never mind I am green to go...

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams

MattBrace said:


> Hello Geoff.
> 
> I think if your on both lists in green your getting both watches?


Hi Matt, that would mean you are too? Those lists look identical to me...

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## MattBrace

I think they link to the same form but at the top you can switch between lists. I'm only on list 2.


----------



## Geoff Adams

MattBrace said:


> I think they link to the same form but at the top you can switch between lists. I'm only on list 2.


Yes, I've got it now Matt, didn't see that choice at the top. I'm listed for design 2 only. Thank you so much for making that clear to me, and maybe a few other digital illiterates also  Hope you are well...

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## MattBrace

No problem, I'm good. Nice to see you here.


----------



## S.H.

Well, looks like I missed this one...

Is it already onobtainium, or will any be available on Meranom store?


----------



## bjarneh

Fantastic news! I´m green and already registered on Meranom (just received another watch from them yesterday by the way).
Now waiting ;-)


----------



## Patagonico

How much for the watch???

Enviado desde mi Lenovo A6020l36 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## munichjoe

I really wanted to get in on this one.... Back then....
In the meantime completely forgot about it, and obviously all spots are taken x3.....
Oh well, cool looking watch!
Just a random aside, how many of each are these going to be? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

List 2, number 178, green.

I didn't hear anything from Meranom yet, and I have an account there since 2011.


----------



## taike

cuthbert said:


> List 2, number 178, green.
> 
> I didn't hear anything from Meranom yet, and I have an account there since 2011.


from the Russian forum, green means helmpda has your email address in the list he will send to meranom on Sunday


----------



## taike

Patagonico said:


> How much for the watch???
> 
> Enviado desde mi Lenovo A6020l36 mediante Tapatalk


14,550 rubles 
$267 for foreign buyers


----------



## helmpda

rokman said:


> so if our name is on waiting list do we fill in the form or not?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


not.

and after register on meranom site you'll get to secret link to buy watch. In comments you must write a NUMBER of watch.


----------



## ffeingol

Will we all get the link to purchase at once or are they being produced in batches and we'll get the order link over time? Is the watch face blue or black? It's really hard to tell from the rendering.

Thanks


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

almost 90 bucks above the projected price. Kinda high....


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Oh my God!!!

Yes! 180 for me

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## jose-CostaRica

munichjoe said:


> I really wanted to get in on this one.... Back then....
> In the meantime completely forgot about it, and obviously all spots are taken x3.....
> Oh well, cool looking watch!
> Just a random aside, how many of each are these going to be?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


The caseback picture on design #2 says __ / 250 and design #4 __ / 150

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## rokman

just for reference the final product and prototype









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## helmpda

*Attention!
CHECK ONLE MAIN LIST! If you in waitng list just do nothing. simply wait.*



helmpda said:


> PLease Check MAIN list, not waiting list
> design #2 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=0
> design #4 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=2
> 
> Your number must be GREEN.
> If not - fill the form https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1m4ee_v6UXg6Klr3VG176F9fEHhv5TNNW3GxdDjgX5So/viewform
> 
> if number GREEN you must register with your email on www.meranom.com and wait.


----------



## helmpda

ffeingol said:


> Maybe I missed it, but when did they go from black to blue?


watch is black


----------



## Danilao

I feel like him










C'mon Meranom :-D


----------



## Patagonico

taike said:


> 14,550 rubles
> $267 for foreign buyers


THX


----------



## amphibic

what!
267usd?
too much, isn't it??

and what happened to the greenish color of the indexes?
they are white :/


----------



## helmpda




----------



## rokman

love the videos, but suddnely got a bit worried that it might wear a bit large. Do you know the lug to lug size of the watch and maybe the thickness?


----------



## mroatman

rokman said:


> love the videos, but suddnely got a bit worried that it might wear a bit large. Do you know the lug to lug size of the watch and maybe the thickness?


Yeah, looks huge.


----------



## Hemden

I only need TWO people to give up on their watches. TWO! 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI

What is the final count of both watches to be made? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sonics

I like it. And I am greeeeennn, yes! What is the diameter of the case? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

It cannot be higher than 42mm

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## rokman

the specs say case diameter 42mm

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## DYC

What about price?


----------



## ffeingol

DYC said:


> What about price?


It's been discussed before (just a page back or so):

14,550 rubles 
$267 for foreign buyers

Which has me on the fence as it's quite a bit higher than originally anticipated.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I don't know guys... I see the Compressor much.. much.. much more relevant than the new 67, many of you payed for it without questioning.

Maybe we are just much too used to pay the regular AMPHIBIAs price, but if any other brand would reproduce this watch you'll be paying $500 or more.

A new Compressor could not have been reproduced using any of the existing Amphibia bases so that required it to be made from scratch... Even the hands are new.

This new watch is in the same price range of the new AMFIBIA and those are outstanding quality watches.

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Geoff Adams

jose-CostaRica said:


> I don't know guys... I see the Compressor much.. much.. much more relevant than the new 67, many of you payed for it without questioning.
> 
> Maybe we are just much too used to pay the regular AMPHIBIAs price, but if any other brand would reproduce this watch you'll be paying $500 or more.
> 
> A new Compressor could not have been reproduced using any of the existing Amphibia bases so that required it to be made from scratch... Even the hands are new.
> 
> This new watch is in the same price range of the new AMFIBIA and those are outstanding quality watches.
> 
> Enviado desde Costa Rica


The price did actually cross my mind, not as a deal breaker, but it did make me pause. However your comments are absolutely correct Jose, I couldn't agree more, and I now feel we are getting one hell of a watch for the price, even if it is more expensive than originally budgeted for. I'm not giving mine up! Hope you are well my friend!

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Geoff Adams said:


> The price did actually cross my mind, not as a deal breaker, but it did make me pause. However your comments are absolutely correct Jose, I couldn't agree more, and I now feel we are getting one hell of a watch for the price, even if it is more expensive than originally budgeted for. I'm not giving mine up! Hope you are well my friend!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


My good friend Geoff, I'm doing well thank you and hope you're as well.

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

I was thinking to get both style watches but now I think that I can buy only one and I have hard time to decide which style I like more.


----------



## taike

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I was thinking to get both style watches but now I think that I can buy only one and I have hard time to decide which style I like more.


Get both and sell one after you see them in person.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

taike said:


> Get both and sell one after you see them in person.


Good idea. But I am in general not that good at selling stuff. It tends to accumulate in my house. $360 was my initial budget. $534 is way over I am ready to part with. Plus we have more limited edition watches to come.


----------



## rokman

No news from meranom yet

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## helmpda

sent address list to meranom for upload on site.
just wait.


----------



## hoja_roja

HI Any chance to go into the waiting list for the opetion 4.1??


----------



## RFollia

helmpda said:


> PLease Check MAIN list, not waiting list
> design #2 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=0
> design #4 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=2
> 
> Your number must be GREEN.
> If not - fill the form https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1m4ee_v6UXg6Klr3VG176F9fEHhv5TNNW3GxdDjgX5So/viewform
> 
> if number GREEN you must register with your email on www.meranom.com and wait.


I am in green in main list and I am registered with meranom since 2014 and I have not received anything (Я ничего не получил).
But it's very good news indeed
Best regards


----------



## marctibu

helmpda said:


> PLease Check MAIN list, not waiting list
> design #2 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=0
> design #4 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=2
> 
> Your number must be GREEN.
> If not - fill the form https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1m4ee_v6UXg6Klr3VG176F9fEHhv5TNNW3GxdDjgX5So/viewform
> 
> if number GREEN you must register with your email on www.meranom.com and wait.


Hi, I have filled the form because I was not in green with 72 in design 2 here

 fill the form https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1m4e...gX5So/viewform

Now I have to wait to appear in green? I have to do anything else Sir? Thanks.


----------



## Hemden

Ascended to the main list (yeah!), form filled in, waiting to appear in green


----------



## helmpda

this evening i'll publish two links: link#1 to design#2 and link#2 to design#4.

Attention!
1. if you have only design#2 you must register with email on site Meranom and click link#1 to buy watch design#2!
2. if you have only design#4 you must register with email on site Meranom and click link#2 to buy watch design#4!
3. if you have TWO different designs you must register with email on site Meranom and click link#1 to buy watch design#2. Then you must write to me [email protected] to give access to link#2. Then click link#2 to buy watch design#4

No registering - no buying.


----------



## helmpda

links send to your emails. please check.
you must login before clicking.

In comments to order MUST write NUMBER of watch.


----------



## sonics

Received the mail. Time to order now. Price is 267,00 Dollar 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

mail received, order placed and paid for...

now the long wait

thanks helmpda for all the hard work


----------



## fhp

Wonderful! I have succeeded in placing my order. Payment done. Now, I'm just waiting like a kid that awesome watch. I warmly thank all comrades who have led that project and accepted to open it to all WUS members! That's fine !!!

Special mention and thanks for Helmpda for all the information given from the beginning of the project !!!


----------



## bjarneh

I also just succeeded in placing my order, now waiting... 

Many thanks to all involved for making this project happen!!


----------



## amphibic

I cant see the credit card paymen option.
Meranom offers this option in normal transaction.
I can't use paypal because it stopped their operation in Turkey.
Credit card is "must" for me.


----------



## Hemden

Hello helmpda, I have not received your email. I'm also writing an email to you.

Greetings and thanks!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinot

Mail received, payment done.



fhp said:


> Special mention and thanks for Helmpda for all the information given from the beginning of the project !!!


+1


----------



## helmpda

all question to [email protected]
thanks for understanding,

*
Don't forget to write Number watch in comments when buying.*


----------



## Danilao

:-D


----------



## jose-CostaRica

good morning, I did not received the links, email sent to Comrade helmpda.


----------



## MattBrace

Just paid for mine, a Massive thanks to all involved in the project...


----------



## Geoff Adams

I too have now paid for mine. Thank you so much to all the team involved in making this project happen!

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Di3gors

Hi, excelent news, now somebody wants change my number 2 for number 4. Regards

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5S) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

Paid! Can’t wait!!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Kisifer

Just paid for mine too....WOW I'm excited!!!


----------



## Arizone

Dront said:


> A new Vostok "compressor" Watch.ru limited edition. ????? ?????? ??????? "??????-?????? ???????", ????? ????? ? - ??????? ????? Watch.ru You are welcome ! See latest pages of the thread to review design.


Oy, almost exactly _four years_. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## helmpda

PLease Check MAIN list, not waiting list
design #2 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=0
design #4 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=2

Your number must be GREEN. 
If not - fill the form https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1m4ee_v6UXg6Klr3VG176F9fEHhv5TNNW3GxdDjgX5So/viewform

if number GREEN you must register with your email on www.meranom.com and wait.


----------



## Schlumpf

Had some trouble with an old email address but thanks to helmpda i was able to place the order and pay it, thanks!


----------



## sonics

Order placed and paid! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

Ordered and paid  


Chris


----------



## Recoil

Ordered and both paid.

Thank you Helmpda


----------



## jose-CostaRica

made the payment! 

thank you helmpda and Meranom for such a wonderful project!


----------



## Hemden

It will take me one extra day to pay (problems with VISA and payments to Russia apparently), hopefully this is OK. Thanks for everything Helmpda 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk

EDIT: Paid!


----------



## haejuk

I was on the wait list since mid 2016, but looks like I was assigned a number! Form filled, got my email, and ordered watch all in 24 hours. Many thanks to all involved!


----------



## MEzz

got mail and payed! sweet!


----------



## Mister Mike

I'm very happy that this took four years. Because my entire collection was burglarized in November, had this project been completed earlier, this watch would almost certainly be gone. My new collection begins with this!


----------



## rokman

Order shipped yeah !!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## RFollia

Got mail and paid! processing!


----------



## bjarneh

Order shipped ;-)


----------



## cuthbert

Processing...


----------



## avers

I received note that I was assigned a watch. 

How do I pay?


----------



## mysterian

Wow! - Very excited to receive the email a few days ago!
I've been absent from f10 for a long while and it was a very nice surprise!
Payed in full for my #2 and now anxiously awaiting this soon to be favourite!

Cheers!


----------



## helmpda

50 members DESIGN #2 moved from waiting list to MAIN list.
new members recheck and refill the form.


----------



## 0elcid0

My number #15 was blue.
I have already filled in the form.
Thank you.


----------



## Hemden

My watch (#230) has been sent!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Torsey

Payment for #232 done!

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

My number #222 is blue. I filled the form but haven't received any related email from Meranom yet.
Thanks.


----------



## helmpda

*blue* means "member moved from waiting list 05.02.2018"
after fillin the form with email will become *green*


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

helmpda said:


> *blue* means "member moved from waiting list 05.02.2018"
> after fillin the form with email will become *green*


Thank you very much Helmpda for your quick response, I have completed the form for #142 and submitted, Noticed it's now green, Thank you for everything, Confuse-a-Cat


----------



## Patagonico

Dear helmpda :

Before paying I need to clarify a couple of doubts:
Models 1 and 3 will be produced in the future? 
or will more models 2 and 4 be manufactured without a serial number?

THX


----------



## Patagonico

Patagonico said:


> Dear helmpda :
> 
> Before paying I need to clarify a couple of doubts:
> Models 1 and 3 will be produced in the future?
> or will more models 2 and 4 be manufactured without a serial number?
> 
> THX


Does anyone know?


----------



## thewatchadude

Thanks for your efforts on this--I imagine a lot of messages in and out.
For those who might be a bit slow like me, once we get the email with the Meranom link, we need to connect to our Meranom account first, otherwise we get the "Product not found" message...


----------



## Recoil

thewatchadude said:


> Thanks for your efforts on this--I imagine a lot of messages in and out.
> For those who might be a bit slow like me, once we get the email with the Meranom link, we need to connect to our Meranom account first, otherwise we get the "Product not found" message...


Yes, log into account first then paste link into browser.


----------



## helmpda

helmpda said:


> you must login before clicking.


repeat.

And *if you are not in main list don't fill the form* please.
I delete this emails.
don't waste my and your time please.


----------



## tokareva

I just found out about this today thanks to comrade confuse a cat...I have filled out the form from Meranom, hopefully correctly. Now my block (# 34 )should turn green shortly?


----------



## tokareva

Wow that was fast! My box is now green. What do I do now?
Thank you.


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> Wow that was fast! My box is now green. What do I do now?
> Thank you.


wait for email from helmpda with purchase link.


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


> wait for email from helmpda with purchase link.


Thanks taike...


----------



## tokareva

OK I have received the email from helmda, I logged in to Meranom and then clicked on the link in the email. However it only shows a page in Russian that I can't read. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> OK I have received the email from helmda, I logged in to Meranom and then clicked on the link in the email. However it only shows a page in Russian that I can't read. Am I doing something wrong?


click flag at top to change to English


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


> click flag at top to change to English


I tried that but it didn't work , I will try it again. This is what it says
*Товар не найден!*

Edit: I was able to change it to English, it says product not found. Am I supposed to copy and paste the link provided in the e-mail?


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> I tried that but it didn't work , I will try it again. This is what it says
> Товар не найден!


that is product not found page. if you are already logged in, probably need to wait a day or so for meranom to enable your account for the product page


----------



## Geoff Adams

taike said:


> that is product not found page. if you are already logged in, probably need to wait a day or so for meranom to enable your account for the product page


Once you are logged in click the link to open a separate page, it should appear. It worked for me...

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

#222 design 2 ordered and paid :-!


----------



## tokareva

I did it, #34 is ordered. Is this going to be a standard production item? I got the second design but the other one is also nice. I'm not even sure if I had a choice but it was hard to decide, but wanted to go with the one most like the original. I didn't realize I was even on the list, I remember asking about it a long time ago. 

PS, Thanks to helmpda and everyone for the help!


----------



## 0elcid0

#15 design 2 paid, ordered and send.
Thank you, helmpda.


----------



## 2415b

w00t! Shipped! Tic Toc Tic Toc


----------



## tokareva

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I was thinking to get both style watches but now I think that I can buy only one and I have hard time to decide which style I like more.


Have you decided yet comrade Kirill?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

tokareva said:


> Have you decided yet comrade Kirill?


Gave both my numbers back to the people in the waiting list. I have 6.25" wrist.


----------



## tokareva

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Gave both my numbers back to the people in the waiting list. I have 6.25" wrist.


Remember , in Soviet Russia watch wears you...if watch is too big for arm, wear watch on leg.


----------



## tokareva

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Gave both my numbers back to the people in the waiting list. I have 6.25" wrist.


Well maybe you did the right thing ,I don't know .My wrist is only 7 or 7.25 I hope it works OK. We need to know what size wrist comrade Dmitry has , it would be easier to judge the size of the watch.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

tokareva said:


> Remember , in Soviet Russia watch wears you...if watch is too big for arm, wear watch on leg.


Actually famous Soviet clown Oleg Popov wear a huge watch on his leg as a part of his costume in the 50-ies.


----------



## NoLeftTurn

I’ve been away for a long time. I signed up for this. Can I pay now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

#225 is in my hands now..
quick pictures..( for ref : I have 6,75 wrist)

















instagram @watchcolony


----------



## rokman

Looks great. I can't wait for mine to arrive. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## helmpda

don't forget write number of watch in order comments
View attachment 12879737


----------



## rokman

Can you tell us the dimensions of the watch, thickness, length (lug to lug), case diameter etc. cheers


----------



## kakefe

rokman said:


> Can you tell us the dimensions of the watch, thickness, length (lug to lug), case diameter etc. cheers


my all measurement equipments are at home so in the evening i can share the dimensions

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## rokman

thanx


----------



## elsoldemayo

rokman said:


> Can you tell us the dimensions of the watch, thickness, length (lug to lug), case diameter etc. cheers


The measurements are on the product page.


Case width approx., mm.43Case depth approx., mm13.7Lug to lug size, mm.49


----------



## rokman

thanx hadn't noticed


----------



## tokareva

I was wrong, my wrist is only 6 3/8", but it looks fine to me on kakefe so I'm not too worried.


----------



## kakefe

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## rokman

kakefe said:


> instagram @watchcolony


Cheers for the measurements

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Kakefe, what is your opinion of the watch, how do you like it?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Looking pretty cool!

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## kakefe

tokareva said:


> Kakefe, what is your opinion of the watch, how do you like it?


the finishing is top over meranom standards.. the bezel indexis are white and min. and hour indexs are greenish white..

i ll try to take photo of lume and check out its performance

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## elsoldemayo

Looks great. Would have liked an orange 12 like the original but that's a very minor quibble.


----------



## Nearco

Can't believe I'm in the list... form filled and sended, now waiting the mail from Meranom. Thanks to the comrade who manages the list.


----------



## Cmgarzia

HI Any chance to go into the waiting list for the design #2??


----------



## Uros TSI

I hope that Slava Vostok diver project gets crown like this one. I really like it.

Congrats everyone on this piece! Wear it in good health. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Excuse my ignorance of the subject, but is there a design or technological difference between this model and the standard Amphibian? I did a little research on the compressor type watch but really didn't find anything conclusive. According to someone the term compressor really doesn't mean anything ,its just a marketing term.I was under the impression the standard Amphibia is already a compressor case type watch to begin with.


----------



## thewatchadude

I had the same question. My research led me to believe that compressor is a technique a bit more complex than the Vostok making--though I didn't get all the subtilties.

As some of the earlier models of compressors also had the two crown system, the term has been extended to that type of case. 

Any other versions of the story highly welcome !


----------



## mroatman

thewatchadude said:


> As some of the earlier models of compressors also had the two crown system, the term has been extended to that type of case.


I think this is the main point. While all Vostok Amphibias are, I suppose, in a technical sense, _compressors_ (i.e. utilizing a case-back system wherein the back compresses further as a diver reaches lower depths), the term has now become a sort of slang, generally meaning "dive watch with two crowns".


----------



## gak

Design-4 #145 Compressor 800b27 - ordered/paid and now waiting ...


----------



## jose-CostaRica

https://gearpatrol.com/2011/12/27/timekeeping-icon-volume-1-super-compressor-dive-watch/

A great article above 

Some excerpts:

"To be clear, the Super Compressor was itself not a watch. It was a patented type of watch case"

"The Super Compressor watch case was patented in 1956 by Ervin Piquerez SA (EPSA), a now defunct Swiss firm, and manufactured by them for almost two decades. And while most of the Super Compressors could be identified by their twin crowns and internal rotating timing ring, the name actually referred to the case's sealing technology, which made use of a spring-loaded caseback that sealed tighter as external water pressure increased."










Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Any Amphibia is already a Super Compressor on its own way!

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Hartig

It was about two years since I last checked this, so I have no idea what is going on.

I was (am???) #192 on this list for model 2:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=0

Is it still possible to get a watch? I remember it all as very confusing (still is). I do not know if there has been any major updates on the lists or the project itself, so pardon my ignorance. :think:


----------



## Heinrich Faust

Hartig said:


> It was about two years since I last checked this, so I have no idea what is going on.
> 
> I was (am???) #192 on this list for model 2:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=0
> 
> Is it still possible to get a watch? I remember it all as very confusing (still is). I do not know if there has been any major updates on the lists or the project itself, so pardon my ignorance. :think:


Contact the project coordinator asap and fill in the form! https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLScdhZEYM4TUwXk3hhMGTiBZqB39z-TQSeNnC1vFR0MMyVSVIw/viewform


----------



## tokareva

How did so many of us previously on the waiting list get bumped up to the main list? Was it just because of attrition due to how long it took for the project to be completed? Or was it because that many were not satisfied with the end result or price?


----------



## Nearco

Paid and waiting... in one month, it'll be here. Thanks to all who make it possible.


----------



## cuthbert

jose-CostaRica said:


> https://gearpatrol.com/2011/12/27/timekeeping-icon-volume-1-super-compressor-dive-watch/
> 
> A great article above
> 
> Some excerpts:
> 
> "To be clear, the Super Compressor was itself not a watch. It was a patented type of watch case"
> 
> "The Super Compressor watch case was patented in 1956 by Ervin Piquerez SA (EPSA), a now defunct Swiss firm, and manufactured by them for almost two decades. And while most of the Super Compressors could be identified by their twin crowns and internal rotating timing ring, the name actually referred to the case's sealing technology, which made use of a spring-loaded caseback that sealed tighter as external water pressure increased."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde Costa Rica


We already discussed it early on the thread, the Amphibia is NOT a Compressor case, the compressors were patented designs by EPSA, who sold them to a lot of Swiss brands, the most famous was the Longines Super Compressor:










Some people on this board decided to call the Vostok Twin Crown "Compressor" just because it looks like a Swiss Super Compressor, but it is NOT.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

First compressor on Ebay everyone:- https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vostok-...049621?hash=item362bcc6595:g:14EAAOSw~3pagWWl


----------



## mroatman

cuthbert said:


> Some people on this board decided to call the Vostok Twin Crown "Compressor" just because it looks like a Swiss Super Compressor, but it is NOT.


While "Vostok Compressor" may not be technically correct, it is at least an efficient descriptor; everyone immediately knows what you mean. I can't think of any other word pair which would better describe this watch.

People who call their Poljot 3017 a "Strela" don't have a similar excuse.


----------



## chirs1211

Confuse-a-cat said:


> First compressor on Ebay everyone:- https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vostok-...049621?hash=item362bcc6595:g:14EAAOSw~3pagWWl


And with not far off a 100% mark up 

Chris


----------



## Geoff Adams

chirs1211 said:


> And with not far off a 100% mark up
> 
> Chris


I quite like the idea of an immediate 100% rise in the value of stock I have just bought ☺

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

mroatman said:


> While "Vostok Compressor" may not be technically correct, it is at least an efficient descriptor; everyone immediately knows what you mean. I can't think of any other word pair which would better describe this watch.
> 
> People who call their Poljot 3017 a "Strela" don't have a similar excuse.


Vostok Twin crown for instance would be a better definition, calling it "compressor" is completely misleading.

And for the 3017 at least there is a reason: some of these watches were indeed called "Strela" on the dial, while Vostok never used the word compressor.


----------



## drbobguy

Got mine!

Nicer than I expected. Particularly like the action on the screw down crowns. Interestingly, the bezel clicks as it turns.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Mine hasn't been produced yet, I have a bad feeling about it.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

cuthbert said:


> Mine hasn't been produced yet, I have a bad feeling about it.


Why the bad feeling?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Anybody know why we never had Orange colour hands ?

I know the lume is different,but is it me, or are those hands different from the standard Amphibian (lume section on minute hand is longer) ?


----------



## mroatman

mroatman said:


> I can't think of any other word pair which would better describe this watch.





cuthbert said:


> Vostok Twin crown for instance would be a better definition


"Vostok Twin Crown" is three words, not two, and not without ambiguity.









It's therefore not as efficient or as effective in classifying this watch.

I'm not disagreeing that "Vostok Compressor" is a technically-incorrect way to refer to the watch. All I'm saying is it's a very effective identifier.



cuthbert said:


> And for the 3017 at least there is a reason: some of these watches were indeed called "Strela" on the dial


To my knowledge, no Soviet Poljot 3017 was ever produced with the word "Strela" on the dial. Calling it such is a misnomer, just as calling this Vostok a "compressor" is a misnomer. Both are colloquialisms.


----------



## dutchassasin

mroatman said:


> "To my knowledge, no Soviet Poljot 3017 was ever produced with the word "Strela" on the dial. Calling it such is a misnomer, just as calling this Vostok a "compressor" is a misnomer. Both are colloquialisms.


What>? стрела is pronounced strela so its seems a logic name


----------



## mroatman

dutchassasin said:


> What? стрела is pronounced strela so its seems a logic name


I said *Poljot* 3017. The above watch is a Strela, not a Poljot. There is no such thing as a "Poljot Strela". This is a colloquialism people commonly throw around as it facilitates communication, just as it's easier to say "Vostok Compressor" than to try and describe it any other way.


----------



## ffeingol

drbobguy said:


> Got mine!


Can you comment / provide photos about the strap, buckle, case back etc. I've see a couple of pictures of the watch face, but nothing about the rest of the watch. Does it come in a standard plastic Vostok box or something better?

Thanks


----------



## drbobguy

ffeingol said:


> Can you comment / provide photos about the strap, buckle, case back etc. I've see a couple of pictures of the watch face, but nothing about the rest of the watch. Does it come in a standard plastic Vostok box or something better?
> 
> Thanks


Strap is thin canvas with a leather back, stamped Vostok. Clasp is signed with a B. Not amazing, but fits the dial well so haven't bothered swapping it out yet.

Case back you can see on photos, it says Amphibia Kompressor in cyrillic with a scuba dude engraving. Also numbered XXX/250.

Comes in a cardboard Vostok watch box, nothing special there.


----------



## cuthbert

mroatman said:


> I said *Poljot* 3017. The above watch is a Strela, not a Poljot. There is no such thing as a "Poljot Strela". This is a colloquialism people commonly throw around as it facilitates communication, just as it's easier to say "Vostok Compressor" than to try and describe it any other way.


That is absurd, the watch has a Poljot 3017 calibre inside therefore it IS a Poljot 3017, branded Strela.

And having been Poljot a factory,saying Poljot Strela is like to say Omega Speedmaster.

According to you reasoning, Sekondas with the 3017 inside are not Poljot 3017.


----------



## Arizone

mroatman said:


> I said *Poljot* 3017. The above watch is a Strela, not a Poljot. There is no such thing as a "Poljot Strela". This is a colloquialism people commonly throw around as it facilitates communication, just as it's easier to say "Vostok Compressor" than to try and describe it any other way.


Sure, both terms never appeared simultaneously on single watch but I have to agree this is pretty loose reasoning. Maybe we could more correctly say they're a _1MWF _Strela 3017 or a _1MWF _Poljot 3017 or a _1MWF _Sekonda 3017, but once "Poljot" was established as a factory trademark and not merely a product's name it and "1MWF" became essentially interchangeable. Стрела can only ever be interpreted now as a product's name and not the manufactuer since it was only used on those models.


----------



## mroatman

cuthbert said:


> According to you reasoning, Sekondas with the 3017 inside are not Poljot 3017.


Indeed, that's exactly what I'm saying. If someone advertises a Poljot 3017 for sale, and I look at their watch and see this, I would say they are being misleading.



dutchassasin said:


> What>? стрела is pronounced strela so its seems a logic name





Arizone said:


> Sure, both terms never appeared simultaneously on single watch but I have to agree this is pretty loose reasoning.





cuthbert said:


> That is absurd, the watch has a Poljot 3017 calibre inside therefore it IS a Poljot 3017, branded Strela.


Okay guys, deep breath 

The conversation started with cuthbert's assertion that calling this watch a Vostok Compressor is "completely misleading".

My argument is simply that, on the contrary, Vostok Compressor is the best and most concise nickname available.

People use colloquialisms all the time to facilitate communication. A Luch Vympel. A Sekonda Strela. A Poljot Orbita. A Raketa Baltika. A Sturmanskie Gagarin. These names are *helpful*. My argument is in _favor_ of these nicknames. Just like Vostok Compressor, they are useful designations that help us talk about watches. But I don't kid myself into believing any of them are technically correct. They are not.

Perhaps the examples I chose to illustrate my point were imperfect. But for me, the bottom line is the same: _Vostok Compressor_ is a perfectly-acceptable way to refer to this project watch.

✌


----------



## Geoff Adams

And here's mine on my fairly slim wrist... I absolutely love love LOVE this watch, so glad I bought it. Took a while but well worth it. Thank you again to all involved with bringing this project to fruition ☺









Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

That's good news, especially coming from such a discriminating collector of fine pieces as yourself Geoff. Glad to hear you like it.


----------



## bjarneh

Mine arrived today. Absolutely stunning!









Together with my other russians









Together with my LLD









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

beautiful watches. Can you tell us how does turning the bezel of the Vostok feel compared to the LLD? Is it similar or not?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

View attachment 12897683


Does this mean He/She sold this watch for the full price!


----------



## bjarneh

rokman said:


> beautiful watches. Can you tell us how does turning the bezel of the Vostok feel compared to the LLD? Is it similar or not?


Turning the bezel on the LLD feels more discreet, the Vostok has more prominent "clicks". Just a little bit different I guess.


----------



## rokman

thanx for that


----------



## mroatman

Confuse-a-cat said:


> View attachment 12897683
> 
> Does this mean He/She sold this watch for the full price!


I believe that just means the item sold. It could have been sold via "best offer", but the final sale price remains between the seller and the buyer.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

mroatman said:


> I believe that just means the item sold. It could have been sold via "best offer", but the final sale price remains between the seller and the buyer.


I thought that when the green "buy it now" price had a strike through over the figure , that meant offer accepted(as the listing below in the screenshot ).

Sent from my LG-D320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

He only received two offers from different parties, £170.00 and £300.00. Both were declined. The final sale was thus the asking price and likely purchased by the party that made the higher offer.

See here (if there was an accepted offer it would be disclosed):
eBay UK Item Purchase History


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Who would have thunk it!


----------



## mroatman

Arizone said:


> He only received two offers from different parties, £170.00 and £300.00. Both were declined. The final sale was thus the asking price and likely purchased by the party that made the higher offer.
> 
> See here (if there was an accepted offer it would be disclosed):
> eBay UK Item Purchase History


Really interesting. How do you access these details?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

mroatman said:


> Really interesting. How do you access these details?


I can only find the listing on ebay UK which is different from ebay Australia in the info it shares (screenshot from my last post), but no offer details either.


----------



## DYC

Just received in Spain


----------



## Arizone

mroatman said:


> Really interesting. How do you access these details?


I can't reveal all my secrets.


----------



## rokman

DYC said:


> Just received in Spain


Here in greece still waiting for mine to arrive. It's somewhere in the airport since the 10th. Just curious did you pay custom fees and vat on yours?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

Arizone said:


> I can't reveal all my secrets


Ahh, never knew that was good for anything other than counting watchers!


----------



## sq100

Arrived in NL, but unfortunately the inner bezel click doesn't align nicely :-(


----------



## kris1942

Maybe it can be adjusted?


----------



## taike

sq100 said:


> Arrived in NL, but unfortunately the inner bezel click doesn't align nicely :-(


similar comments on russian forum


----------



## sq100

I don't know if it can be fixed easily, but it's kinda disappointing..
To better illustrate the clicks.


----------



## sonics

sq100 said:


> Arrived in NL, but unfortunately the inner bezel click doesn't align nicely :-(


The same quality problem like the bezel from the NVCH-30 Edition

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sq100

sonics said:


> The same quality problem like the bezel from the NVCH-30 Edition


Yup that one suffers from the same...


----------



## tokareva

sq100 said:


> I don't know if it can be fixed easily, but it's kinda disappointing..
> To better illustrate the clicks.


That is disappointing, hopefully it can be fixed without a lot of effort. If some or most of them are right it should just be a matter of adjusting something, right?


----------



## chirs1211

9 days since mine shipped and it's still in Russia !! 


Chris


----------



## andrewm7

I have filled out the form and paid in full at Meranom &#55357;&#56832; thank you to the mods and project coordinators for your patience.


----------



## andrewm7

&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

andrewm7 said:


> I have filled out the form and paid in full at Meranom �� thank you to the mods and project coordinators for your patience.


Well done Andrew. 
Another one making its way downunder....Australians seem to punch well above their weight when it come to buying russian watches .


----------



## chirs1211

Surprisingly mine turned up a couple hours ago.
It's quite a nice looker canvas strap is crazy stiff but should wear in ok
My bezel is a little off too, seems an issue is 7-8 clicks between 5 min intervals which is very odd.
I can get it to line up @ 12 by rotating clockwise, but goes off if rotated anti-clockwise. Hitting minute markers is almost impossible due to the 7 click/5 min interval. 
The mechanism doesn't feel all that robust so i'm not going to play around with it too much. 

Chris


----------



## cuthbert

Still expecting mine to be shipped. Am I the only one?


----------



## Arizone

cuthbert said:


> Still expecting mine to be shipped. Am I the only one?


Nope.


----------



## Kisifer

cuthbert said:


> Still expecting mine to be shipped. Am I the only one?


Nope


----------



## Martins.

Buy the day 2 and today 22 yet still in process, someone more like me?


----------



## thewatchadude

I think the mail meranom sends to confirm shipping mentions a usual delay of 2-4 weeks.
Mine has been on the road for about 12 days. The moment I fear most is when it goes into the hands of my domestic postal service...


----------



## fliegerchrono

Mine is at customs!









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## helmpda

please recheck MAIN list both designs.
ALL Yellow members (who don't fill the form) will be removed 01.03.2018


----------



## rewt

chirs1211 said:


> Surprisingly mine turned up a couple hours ago.
> It's quite a nice looker canvas strap is crazy stiff but should wear in ok
> My bezel is a little off too, seems an issue is 7-8 clicks between 5 min intervals which is very odd.
> I can get it to line up @ 12 by rotating clockwise, but goes off if rotated anti-clockwise. Hitting minute markers is almost impossible due to the 7 click/5 min interval.
> The mechanism doesn't feel all that robust so i'm not going to play around with it too much.
> 
> Chris


I'm getting a little worried now (mine is in transit) as a few seem to be finding this issue. Will Meranom rectify this sort of thing - is it covered by warranty??


----------



## Danilao

it arrived yesterday
:-O


----------



## sonics

Danilao said:


> it arrived yesterday
> :-O
> 
> View attachment 12920705


So how about your bezel, do you have the same error like the others?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

sonics said:


> So how about your bezel, do you have the same error like the others?


Unfortunately, yes.
As you can see from the photo above the bezel is really difficult to set (almost) precise :-/


----------



## rewt

do you find the same 7-8 clicks per 5 min interval issue as above? If so, perhaps they may all have the same issue rather than a few that might require adjusting...


----------



## sq100

The 2nd model arrived today. Alignment is better on this one, not 100%, but acceptable.


----------



## rokman

Strap is here now waiting for the watch...









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

Mine arrived yesterday, alignment was OK but when I turned the bezel after the picture it got better even! Sadly since the project took such a long time I bought a Wittnauer 8007 Super Compressor in the meantime.
So this one is going to a collectie in Germany! 

















Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Ham2

The original and it’s latest interpretation


----------



## fliegerchrono

Ham2 said:


> The original and it's latest interpretation


Great combo!
Where did you find the original one?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Ham2

fliegerchrono said:


> Great combo!
> Where did you find the original one?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


I was offered a chance to buy it by a guy in Russia


----------



## Danilao

No Fear Comrade: the inner bezel is now ok


----------



## rokman

Danilao said:


> No Fear Comrade: the inner bezel is now ok
> 
> View attachment 12927203


How did you fix it?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## BizzyC

Arrival. Totally worth the wait.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjarneh

Got a Hirsch Performance strap for mine. Perfect fit if you ask me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

Dare I ask, but hows the lume? Mine still hasn't arrived yet, shipped on the 8th  I'm a bit worried about the bezel alignment issues others have reported.


----------



## ffeingol

Mine came yesterday (US). I'd say it slightly better than normal Vostok lume, but nothing exciting.


----------



## 2415b

Thanks! Mine hit NYC customs yesterday, which means I'll see it in 3 days or 3 weeks. lol I was dreaming the lume would be "improved", my last two Vostok's, SE 020677S and the NVCh-30 both have horrible lume. Now that I think of it, all me SE model Vostok's have crappy lume, worse than a stock Vostok.


----------



## marctibu

A bad shot of mine arrived today

2018-02-27_09-47-41 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## 2415b

Very nice! How is the bezel alignment?


----------



## tokareva

Picked mine up today. Just in time for spring...:-s


----------



## 0elcid0

Mine has just arrived, it has come with snow from Russia.



















It is very beautiful and comfortable. But the strap is very hard and it costs a lot to flex.

The bezel turns 90 sound "clicks", so the setting with the minutes is not perfect. It would have been better 60 or 120 "clicks".

The alignment at 12 o'clock is not perfect either. It is best when you turn clockwise.

I will not give any professional use, so these errors do not affect me. But I would have liked to receive a watch without this kind of problem.

But despite everything I am very happy with the watch.

Thank you very much, Helmpda, and the others who have made this project possible.


----------



## Martins.

Hello, is inadmissible total paying day 2 and I have still not received the clock and the worst this in process yet, and I know another guy that I pay the 5 day and and get him to Spain(((((


----------



## Martins.

I do not understand, the only answer I have is a response cold which tells me that my unit is not made, then because I pay if my watch is not built, because some colleagues already have it, some that are cosntruidos and others do not, do not understand the truth


----------



## hoja_roja

I have the same issue, I paid for my one but didnt arrived yet...
Despite as some other people got already the watches. If I check my order in Meranon it says as well "in proccess"


----------



## 0elcid0

I feel your problems with the delay.
I hope yours watchs arrive without problem, and with the problems solved.
Be patient.


----------



## Martins.

Thanks guys, a delay of one week you can understand, but what I can't understand is that after nearly a month my watch follow in in process, and my answer always the same is that not prepared and already, I think that there are better ways to manage things If this is notified early does not pass anything.


----------



## sonics

The question is also why they are not able to produce a watch without "error" after years of project time. I thought they should have learned from the NVCH-30 bezel disalignment. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu

Martins. said:


> I do not understand, the only answer I have is a response cold which tells me that my unit is not made, then because I pay if my watch is not built, because some colleagues already have it, some that are cosntruidos and others do not, do not understand the truth


Hi , my friend Martins, I apologize for your problem. Your situation It's not reasonable. You almost must have tracking number and your watch sended, any other situation on your process it's not understandable. Hope you get tracking number soon from Meranom and you get the Compressor in the next days.

Encourage Martins!!!


----------



## 2415b

sonics said:


> The question is also why they are not able to produce a watch without "error" after years of project time. I thought they should have learned from the NVCH-30 bezel disalignment.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


and the SE 020's most of them have mis-aligned bezels too. I was able to fix my NVCh-30 but the 020 still has the issue.


----------



## taike

0elcid0 said:


> ... the strap is very hard and it costs a lot to flex.
> 
> The bezel turns 90 sound "clicks", so the setting with the minutes is not perfect. It would have been better 60 or 120 "clicks".
> 
> The alignment at 12 o'clock is not perfect either...


The strap is easily broken in by rolling and unrolling several times on each side. It conforms to the wrist very comfortably, and has the sailcloth look of the Longines.

The 90 "clicks" are not really important because the bezel is easily set and locked in between clicks.


----------



## taike

sonics said:


> The question is also why they are not able to produce a watch without "error" after years of project time. I thought they should have learned from the NVCH-30 bezel disalignment.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


These project watches with newly designed case and bezel mechanisms are prone to be less than perfect. I don't understand how NVCH-30 unidirectional bezel experience would help them perfect internal bezel


----------



## tokareva

Is there a particular reason the crowns are spring loaded?


----------



## taike

Martins. said:


> I do not understand, the only answer I have is a response cold which tells me that my unit is not made, then because I pay if my watch is not built, because some colleagues already have it, some that are cosntruidos and others do not, do not understand the truth


On Russian forum, Meranom said a few weeks ago that not all watches have been assembled yet. Those without tracking number need to wait for theirs to be built. Since everyone has an assigned SN, he can't just ship from stock. Also, someone mentioned yesterday that some units were returned to the factory because Meranom did not like their bezel action.


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> Is there a particular reason the crowns are spring loaded?


so that they pop out without pulling them?


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


> so that they pop out without pulling them?


So its not necessarily a necessity, just a fancy feature?


----------



## Arizone

taike said:


> On Russian forum, Meranom said a few weeks ago that not all watches have been assembled yet. Those without tracking number need to wait for theirs to be built. Since everyone has an assigned SN, he can't just ship from stock. Also, someone mentioned yesterday that some units were returned to the factory because Meranom did not like their bezel action.


The only thing separating individual watches is the number on the back, and in this case the two designs. Why they can't just assemble entire watches without casebacks, perform all necessary movement testing, then install the final casebacks in sequential order as they come off the test line is beyond me.


----------



## sonics

taike said:


> These project watches with newly designed case and bezel mechanisms are prone to be less than perfect. I don't understand how NVCH-30 unidirectional bezel experience would help them perfect internal bezel


It should help them to improve their quality controls.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> So its not necessarily a necessity, just a fancy feature?


The bezel crown needs to be able to disengage when screwing down. I think the spring ensures full engagement of crown teeth with bezel when crown is unscrewed and ready for operation.


----------



## tokareva

Arizone said:


> The only thing separating individual watches is the number on the back, and in this case the two designs. Why they can't just assemble entire watches without casebacks, perform all necessary movement testing, then install the final casebacks in sequential order as they come off the test line is beyond me.


I'm definitely no watch expert, but just having all those watches laying around and testing them without casebacks on sounds like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Arizone

tokareva said:


> I'm definitely no watch expert, but just having all those watches laying around and testing them without casebacks on sounds like a recipe for disaster.


They're confined to these boxes inside the testing drum, hardly laying around. Not to mention they could use a temporary caseback in the meantime. While it would be impossible to get the watches out in a perfectly sequential order in a timely manner due to issues that could arise during QC, it's evident they're not assembled in _any _sort of preference at all and a major annoyance to those who have waited in line yet somehow _still _end up behind a _certain someone_ on /f29/. </rant>


----------



## tokareva

Arizone said:


> They're confined to these boxes inside the testing drum, hardly laying around. Not to mention they could use a temporary caseback in the meantime. While it would be impossible to get the watches out in a perfectly sequential order in a timely manner due to issues that could arise during QC, it's evident they're not assembled in _any _sort of preference at all and a major annoyance to those who have waited in line yet somehow _still _end up behind a _certain someone_ on /f29/. </rant>


What I would be concerned about is the possible entry of dust or something into the movement. Also who would pay for all the extra labor to install and remove 200 or 300 casebacks? Its not that your idea is bad but just not practical from a manufacturing standpoint. They could just produce all of them before releasing them I guess, but that would cause a huge backup in the shipping department.

What's f29?


----------



## Kisifer

Wooohoooo finally, number 235 shipped today!!!


----------



## 2415b

I received mine today! It's a lot nicer than I expected, definitely a keeper. I like it a lot more than my NVCh-30 (I never bonded with that watch), this once I bonded with instantly.


----------



## tokareva

2415b said:


> I received mine today! It's a lot nicer than I expected, definitely a keeper. I like it a lot more than my NVCh-30 (I never bonded with that watch), this once I bonded with instantly.


Pics?


----------



## sonics

Waiting and tea drinking. No idea where my parcel is. Customs?









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

tokareva said:


> Pics?






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

2415b said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're right ,it is nicer than the 300 M


----------



## 2415b

tokareva said:


> You're right ,it is nicer than the 300 M


Pics don't do it justice either. In the flesh, it's really nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

2415b said:


> Pics don't do it justice either. In the flesh, it's really nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know I got one tor were you talking about the 300M?


----------



## tokareva

OOPS! Posted twice somehow.o|


----------



## 2415b

tokareva said:


> I know I got one tor were you talking about the 300M?
> View attachment 12943113


Nope, talking about the compressor (or whatever we are called by it). I like it a lot! I've never connected with the NVCh-30, it is probably going up for sale pretty soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu

On a Zulu Strap

cameringo_20180303_132531-02 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Please remind me :-

I want to order another strap......20mm right?

I am a little worried about these gaps :-


----------



## avers

Where can I check status of my shipment?

I paid one month ago (Feb-5), but don't remember seeing any communication if watch was shipped at all.


----------



## chirs1211

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Please remind me :-
> 
> I want to order another strap......20mm right?
> 
> I am a little worried about these gaps :-
> 
> View attachment 12946841


Lug width on the case is most definitely 20mm 
I have a tiny gap as well, strap is measuring up at 19.5mm so there s the problem

Chris


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

chirs1211 said:


> Lug width on the case is most definitely 20mm
> I have a tiny gap as well, strap is measuring up at 19.5mm so there s the problem
> 
> Chris


Thank you for that Chris. Mine should be here any day now so I will order that new strap now.
Going for an orange one.....worried that maybe i'm a little to old for orange straps, nevertheless here we go.

Cheers for that.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

avers said:


> Where can I check status of my shipment?
> 
> I paid one month ago (Feb-5), but don't remember seeing any communication if watch was shipped at all.


Log in to your account at Meranom , go to your "My account" then go to "View your order history''.Find the order that relates the item . Then click on the view button (paper with looking glass), about half way down under order history you will see the link to Russia post the the shipping number like this :-
https://www.pochta.ru/tracking#RB??????????RU.

Good luck.


----------



## taike

avers said:


> Where can I check status of my shipment?
> 
> I paid one month ago (Feb-5), but don't remember seeing any communication if watch was shipped at all.


possible it isn't ready yet 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=45407871


----------



## taike

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Thank you for that Chris. Mine should be here any day now so I will order that new strap now.
> Going for an orange one.....worried that maybe i'm a little to old for orange straps, nevertheless here we go.
> 
> Cheers for that.


you're not too old if you still worry about how you look


----------



## Arizone

Mine finally shipped yesterday.


----------



## avers

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Log in to your account at Meranom , go to your "My account" then go to "View your order history''.Find the order that relates the item . Then click on the view button (paper with looking glass), about half way down under order history you will see the link to Russia post the the shipping number like this :-
> https://www.pochta.ru/tracking#RB??????????RU.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you!

It says - *Статус: В обработке
*
Looks like it's not shipped.


----------



## thewatchadude

That gap betweeen strap and lugs... had the same on my SE camo...

Definitely worth doing it the old USSR way and providing our own straps.


----------



## Dr.Godzilla

Where can I buy one or am I too late for the party?


----------



## tokareva

Dr.Godzilla said:


> Where can I buy one or am I too late for the party?


I think you might be,but I'm not sure. I think there is a possibility this is actually going to be a standard production item ,but I'm not sure about that either.Somebody might answer these questions later.If nothing else I'm sure a few will sell the one they have.


----------



## tokareva

I wish this watch had acrylic crystal, it makes me nervous wearing glass and its a lot heavier. Is anybody else somewhat annoyed by all the reflections caused by the glass?


----------



## tokareva

Dr.Godzilla said:


> Where can I buy one or am I too late for the party?


 I was actually right,you can buy one at Meranom, available now.

https://vostokwatches.ru/image/cach...800b28/Vostok_Compressor_2416-01-max-1200.jpg

Edit: Well, they were just there so I'm sure they will be back. I don't know what happened.:-s

They were $267.00 and you could get a discount for buying several pieces.


----------



## taike

avers said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It says - *Статус: В обработке
> *
> Looks like it's not shipped.


Good news from helmpda on russian forum couple days ago: they plan to complete production next week.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

tokareva said:


> I was actually right,you can buy one at Meranom, available now.
> 
> https://vostokwatches.ru/image/cach...800b28/Vostok_Compressor_2416-01-max-1200.jpg
> 
> Edit: Well, they were just there so I'm sure they will be back. I don't know what happened.:-s
> 
> They were $267.00 and you could get a discount for buying several pieces.


As with the rest of the project watches from Meranom, If you are logged in and have the correct link you can view the item. However when you make the order you have to quote your case number (Number on member list) and forum name to complete the order.
If your not logged in, theoretically, you should not be able to view the compressor page .
I suppose you could try to order the watch without the case number (Number on member list), however I would be concerned that you may be getting another members watch. My theory is, this is where it all went wrong with the NVCH30 project


----------



## taike

I had to take off my case back to jump start stalled balance wheel. Interesting to see three gaskets used to seal case back, including an o-ring under the threaded ring. Also interesting how the bezel mechanism feels smoother with the case back off, and gets "clicky" once the back is tightened. Similar observations were previously noted by others in russian forum.


----------



## tokareva

Confuse-a-cat said:


> As with the rest of the project watches from Meranom, If you are logged in and have the correct link you can view the item. However when you make the order you have to quote your case number (Number on member list) and forum name to complete the order.
> If your not logged in, theoretically, you should not be able to view the compressor page .
> I suppose you could try to order the watch without the case number (Number on member list), however I would be concerned that you may be getting another members watch. My theory is, this is where it all went wrong with the NVCH30 project


No, that's not it, I just happened to go to Meranom to see if anything new showed up and the compressors were on the main page under the new 420 SE, now there is an empty slot there.I wasn't even logged in. Go see for yourself the empty space under the 420 SE ,but hurry.

Edit: I guess it was actually under the green Putnik. That photo I copied came from the website tonight and I wasn't even logged in.I was trying to copy the whole page though not the photo. 
You could get a discount for ordering 10 or more.I think it maybe said $219.00 each for 10 or more.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

taike said:


> you're not too old if you still worry about how you look


This is the best answer yet, go immediately to to top of the snappy answers class.

Made me have a good belly laugh, thank you Taike


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

tokareva said:


> No, that's not it, I just happened to go to Meranom to see if anything new showed up and the compressors were on the main page under the new 420 SE, now there is an empty slot there.I wasn't even logged in. Go see for yourself the empty space under the 420 SE ,but hurry.
> 
> Edit: I guess it was actually under the green Putnik. That photo I copied came from the website tonight and I wasn't even logged in.I was trying to copy the whole page though not the photo.


Cant find it ...Looking desperately for a friend. Only those Putnik watches below . I did at one point see a 1967 bronze some where odd now I think about it.


----------



## tokareva

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Cant find it ...Looking desperately for a friend. Only those Putnik watches below . I did at one point see a 1967 bronze some where odd now I think about it.


I meant for you to view the empty slot under the green Putnik where the compressors were being offered, the listing is gone now, just the empty space remains. Maybe somebody made a mistake at Meranom and put them on for a short time accidentally, or maybe they will be back later.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

tokareva said:


> I meant for you to view the empty slot where the compressors were being offered, they are gone now. Maybe somebody made a mistake at Meranom and put them on for a short time accidentally, or maybe they will be back later.


All good ,I have phoned my friend and let him know he has to keep one eye on Meranom.com if he wants it that badly....Thanks so much for letting us know.

That new 420se looks good I think...Not at all sure about the strap though.


----------



## taike

Confuse-a-cat said:


> All good ,I have phoned my friend and let him know he has to keep one eye on Meranom.com if he wants it that badly....Thanks so much for letting us know.
> 
> That new 420se looks good I think...Not at all sure about the strap though.


If I am correctly understanding the translated discussion on the russian forum, everyone on waiting list was moved up to main list a few days ago and there were still open spots available. helmpda announced the availability on russian forum and everything was again fully booked within days.


----------



## rokman

It's here finaly. First impressions excellent.










Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Schlumpf

No 124 has landed. Overall i'm very happy with it. The second hand is not sweeping smooth sometimes but that is an easy fix. I was afraid of the bezel alignment but it is spot-on at 12 o'clock.


----------



## sonics

Mine is lost in space up to now. No new status in tracking since 22th Feb 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## meranom

tokareva said:


> I meant for you to view the empty slot under the green Putnik where the compressors were being offered, the listing is gone now, just the empty space remains. Maybe somebody made a mistake at Meranom and put them on for a short time accidentally, or maybe they will be back later.


Yes. You're right. It was our mistake. But thanks to you we managed to fix it


----------



## tokareva

meranom said:


> Yes. You're right. It was our mistake. But thanks to you we managed to fix it


Glad I could help comrade Dmitry, but I don't know what I did...:-s


----------



## meranom

tokareva said:


> Glad I could help comrade Dmitry, but I don't know what I did...:-s


i read this message 


tokareva said:


> I was actually right,you can buy one at Meranom, available now.


----------



## rokman

With NATO










Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## rewt

Received mine today and love it - bezel alignment is not absolutely perfect but almost. The spring-loaded crown action is a really nice touch, and the strap softens after a bit of rolling up and becomes really comfortable. All the detailing is lovely and crisp. In short I am a very pleased man - thank you so much to Helmpda, Meranom and all others involved in this project.


----------



## sonics

I have the fear that mine is lost. It's marked as "delivered" but i don't get it up to now. 

Got notification from the customs today. So everything is fine. Will get it tomorrow. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Hi all, is the crystal double domed, because I see strange reflections and a small magnification effect that suggests a simple dome crystal. What do the owners think?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

rokman said:


> Hi all, is the crystal double domed, because I see strange reflections and a small magnification effect that suggests a simple dome crystal. What do the owners think?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Yeah, it magnifies a little bit at certain angles. I like the way it catch the light. Great looking watch. My only complaint (I know it technically in spec but..) mine is running about +43 seconds a day. At some point I'll get around to regulating it a bit better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

rokman said:


> With NATO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


That's sensational.


----------



## andrewm7

Ham2 said:


> The original and it's latest interpretation


I have a question for those lucky few who have both the original watch and the"remix", how do they compare with each other? 
Does the original have a click bezel or a friction style action? Which dial do you like best?
Also, I have never seen the original "no date" compressor for sale , do any examples of it exist past the prototype stage?


----------



## Ham2

andrewm7 said:


> I have a question for those lucky few who have both the original watch and the"remix", how do they compare with each other?
> Does the original have a click bezel or a friction style action? Which dial do you like best?
> Also, I have never seen the original "no date" compressor for sale , do any examples of it exist past the prototype stage?


The original, though similar in size to Amphibia of the period, looks and wears bigger. Build quality is consistent with other Amphibias of the period. My only gripe is the 18mm lugs. I prefer the original dial, but I am biased. The inner bezel on the original has a friction style action albeit a rather loose one (prone to wandering). The original compressors are widely viewed as being solely prototypes and rarely appear for sale and then predominantly on Russian language forums. The new version is nice but I wish the crowns were bigger.


----------



## rewt




----------



## volgofmr




----------



## rokman

I asked meranom but no answer yet. Does anyone know the dimensions of the crystal? Diameter thickness height? I think that when mine gets scratched I will upgrade to a sapphire one.










Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## detroie

Schlumpf said:


> No 124 has landed. Overall i'm very happy with it. The second hand is not sweeping smooth sometimes but that is an easy fix. I was afraid of the bezel alignment but it is spot-on at 12 o'clock.
> 
> View attachment 12949593


i'v got #12 and #125 is on the way)


----------



## meranom

rokman said:


> I asked meranom but no answer yet. Does anyone know the dimensions of the crystal? Diameter thickness height? I think that when mine gets scratched I will upgrade to a sapphire one.


hello
you can write to our email


----------



## rokman

meranom said:


> hello
> you can write to our email


Sure tomorrow first thing, thanks

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## gak

D4-145 arrived 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

A Gagarine commemorative would certainly have featured better with such a background, but I only have this one...


----------



## MattBrace

Brothers in Arms...


----------



## hoja_roja

Matt we hate you....

nah just healthy envy...


----------



## vp1

Am I still in time, to get in ? And have this good look ingénieur compresor ?
Thanks 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vp1

vianvp1 said:


> Am I still in time, to get in ? And have this good look ingénieur compresor ?
> Thanks
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3003 mediante Tapatalk


Compresor.

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stylish.accountant

Just landed. What a way to start the week!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

taike said:


> you're not too old if you still worry about how you look


Is this strap too much ? Just cant make my mind up.


----------



## rokman

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Is this strap too much ? Just cant make my mind up.
> View attachment 12980231


If you like it then it's ok. Ready for diving...

I went with smthing more subtle..










Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

@Confuse-a-cat, i like your strap. It gives the watch a technical tool allure.


----------



## taike

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Is this strap too much ? Just cant make my mind up.
> View attachment 12980231


looks fine, but I believe ribs are meant to be worn facing in toward the wrist


----------



## Luis965

MattBrace said:


> Brothers in Arms...
> 
> View attachment 12962029


I don't know why do you need two. The one on the right in the picture doesn't have the plastic protection...


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

I agree with LOL965 . Maybe I should take it off your hands and give it a loving home now that you have a new friend.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

taike said:


> looks fine, but I believe ribs are meant to be worn facing in toward the wrist


Well when this strap arrived the buckle was this way around, so I checked the the sellers images and it being sold that way around . I am really not sure about this strap so I just put it on to try it out .
My original intention was to put a perlon strap on this watch.


----------



## rokman

Love those lugs









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

Not enough design #4's. My bezel is misaligned, but it seems possible to screw it down at any point. Maybe if it gets bumped it will unfix itself, who knows. The other thing I noticed is that the serial etching is extremely faint. Even for steel I'm not sure how long it will last.


----------



## taike

Arizone said:


> Not enough design #4's...


my 4 is stuck in postal limbo. shipped a day after my 2, but now nearly a month apart.


----------



## gak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

I received my #4 this week, still waiting for the strap.
And haven't made my mind yet as to which strap for the #2.


----------



## Astute-C

Anyone else got hand alignment issues? I'm actually starting to think that the bezel on mine IS aligned properly.........but that the dial ISN'T.


----------



## Arizone

thewatchadude said:


> I received my #4 this week, still waiting for the strap.
> And haven't made my mind yet as to which strap for the #2.


I'm really liking the stock strap, but before I tried it on I was considering a "waffle" strap since this watch _isn't _18mm and these straps only come in 19mm+.


----------



## thewatchadude

Yes the stock strap is nice but I'd like to "personalize a bite. I like this vintage, a bit tropic-like style you're showing.

I was thinking about something like this but OOS unfortunately:


----------



## gak

gak said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forgot to mention strap is 22mm Hirsch, which is a tight fit but looks ok once on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewm7

[HR][/HR]






Arrived in Australia! This watch was well worth the wait 😀 I am thinking of sticking with the strap it came with, wears really well!


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

andrewm7 said:


> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 13000871
> Arrived in Australia! This watch was well worth the wait  I am thinking of sticking with the strap it came with, wears really well!


Fellow Antipodean welcomes you to the lucky country








Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

I can't believe I am still waiting for mine.


----------



## taike

cuthbert said:


> I can't believe I am still waiting for mine.


not yet shipped?


----------



## cuthbert

taike said:


> not yet shipped?


Shipped...since February.


----------



## elsoldemayo

cuthbert said:


> I can't believe I am still waiting for mine.





cuthbert said:


> Shipped...since February.


Same, shipped about 2 weeks before a Komandirskie that arrived last Friday.


----------



## Recoil

cuthbert said:


> Shipped...since February.


Snap o|


----------



## taike

cuthbert said:


> Shipped...since February.


my design 4 shipped Feb 2, left Russia Feb 26, still waiting


----------



## andrewm7

I think you guys may have to enquire of this further with Meranom, did it make it to Moscow airport?


----------



## Arizone

Always...


----------



## thewatchadude

I have to say that even if some of my watches have gone through this black hole, all have exited it and reached and crossed the borders. Then the unfortunate ones met with my local post--RIP.


----------



## gak

Can any one tell me what type of finishing we have on the lugs and side of this case?


----------



## cuthbert

Finally arrived:









Fit and finish nice, another misaligned bezel I am afraid, but overall nice.

I am checking the accuracy.


----------



## chirs1211

Congrats...finally  

If you rotate the bezel a couple of times it will align at 12eventually, due to the 7 clicks per 5 mins 

Chris


----------



## taike

gak said:


> Can any one tell me what type of finishing we have on the lugs and side of this case?


sides have light vertical brushing, top is polished


----------



## azura123

My type 2 has arrived. It is beyond my expectation.
I would like to thank helmpda and team, meranom, and pochta.ru for making this watch to fruition. 
This watch is astonishing. What you can say. The second hand is two parts hand. Lume brighter. Good finishing great paint selection. The marker has grey glittering effect. Great doff sandy black dial. Lume paint placement a little bit off. And there you go the inner bezel is like vintage raketa inner bezel, it just glides, so 80's. Can't complain about it because it is not a €1000 new Raketa Amphibian. 
Case polishing is a mix of shiny polish and brushed polish. So far great polishing and case finishing. No strange corner or part unlike japan pop brand. Crown hold so nice no wobble effect (i miss that). Great mineral glass with teflon gasket. I hope for an upgrade for sapphire.

Movement is standard vostok 2415, nice!


----------



## Kisifer

My type 4 just arrived. What a beauty. I would like to thank everyone who made this project possible.


----------



## randb

Arizone said:


> I'm really liking the stock strap, but before I tried it on I was considering a "waffle" strap since this watch _isn't _18mm and these straps only come in 19mm+.


Uncle Seiko makes a 22mm waffle strap.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fhp

Hello, Project team !

I have got mine (design 2). I really like it. I believe it's one of my favorite watches. So, again, thanks for all. You've led an awesome project !


----------



## azura123

Arizone said:


> I'm really liking the stock strap, but before I tried it on I was considering a "waffle" strap since this watch _isn't _18mm and these straps only come in 19mm+.


Gets better in tropic strap


----------



## rokman

New strap omega style rubber from China. It's not a perfect fit but I like it.









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

rokman said:


> New strap omega style rubber from China.


That looks great! Would you mind sharing where to get one?


----------



## rokman

Just go on dh gate and try omega strap


----------



## RandyT

Please add me to the waiting list. I prefer # 4, but I'll take #2. Thank you.


----------



## andrewm7

The accuracy on mine is pretty decent out of the box , about +12 per day consistently. I’m going to let it settle a while before I do any tinkering with the regulation.


----------



## 2415b

Mine is pretty bad, generally about +44.


----------



## abram357

Hey guys, really sorry to be a rube here, but how can I get a hold of one of these?! The photos are blowing my mind but I'm having trouble picking up the thread of discussion.


----------



## cuthbert

abram357 said:


> Hey guys, really sorry to be a rube here, but how can I get a hold of one of these?! The photos are blowing my mind but I'm having trouble picking up the thread of discussion.


Sold out sorry.

We have been waiting for these watches for three years.


----------



## abram357

cuthbert said:


> Sold out sorry.
> 
> We have been waiting for these watches for three years.


Well, I'm just glad the day has finally come for you guys!


----------



## Geoff Adams

Taken mine on holiday with me to the beautiful carribean island of Grenada. Not swimming with it though, I've brought an Amphibia beater for that ☺









Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Geoff Adams said:


> Taken mine on holiday with me to the beautiful carribean island of Grenada.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


Wow, it looks like you had a rough landing Geoff, I hope they at least reimburse you for the ticket.


----------



## 0elcid0

abram357 said:


> Hey guys, really sorry to be a rube here, but how can I get a hold of one of these?! The photos are blowing my mind but I'm having trouble picking up the thread of discussion.


PLease Check MAIN list, there are some units for sold:

design #2 https://docs.google.com/spread...PyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=0

design #4 https://docs.google.com/spread...PyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/edit#gid=2

Number in yellow are free.

You can write a message to Helmpda with your wish.


----------



## Geoff Adams

tokareva said:


> Wow, it looks like you had a rough landing Geoff, I hope they at least reimburse you for the ticket.


☺ If I'm not mistaken the plane in the foreground at the old disused airport is an old Aeroflot passenger plane, and the other a Cuban Tupolev, both damaged and abandoned during the American invasion of 1983. I remember that as if it were yesterday...

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

Very cool watch...wish I could get one.
Is this strictly a project watch, and there are no plans to produce more?

Also, what are the case dimensions? Sorry if I missed this info elsewhere on this thread.


----------



## cuthbert

24h said:


> Very cool watch...wish I could get one.
> Is this strictly a project watch, and there are no plans to produce more?
> 
> Also, what are the case dimensions? Sorry if I missed this info elsewhere on this thread.


42 mm but it looks huge.

And you can buy on ebay by the usual jerks, they want over $1000 for it.


----------



## 24h

cuthbert said:


> 42 mm but it looks huge.
> 
> And you can buy on ebay by the usual jerks, they want over $1000 for it.


I think that's a tad too big for my wrist/preference; 40mm would've been near perfect.


----------



## rokman

cuthbert said:


> 42 mm but it looks huge.
> 
> And you can buy on ebay by the usual jerks, they want over $1000 for it.


Actually it's 43mm and it does look huge. Thank God the lug to lug is 49 mm so all of us with small wrists can still wear them.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

SacherCompressor...


----------



## thewatchadude

With a French Navy-style NATO:


----------



## vp1

I ve got it rights now.
Thank to Helmpda and the Rest of staff to make it possible.









Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I hate to go over a past discussion again... But I just read this below (700m depth record on a Vostok Amphibia!!!) and well the idea about Vostok's locking system is in essence a "compressor" mechanism was supported.

It is not a Super Compressor under Piquerez's design, but in function it is. Piquerez's concept was a caseback that compresses more and more as the water pressure increments around the watch, therefore no overkill screwing of the caseback is required as the water pression itself will do the job... That is exactly what the Vostok design does.

So again, our Vostok Compressor is not just a double-crown compressor look alike watch, it actually is a functional real Compressor watch! Moreover, any of our Amphibias is too!

https://www.fratellowatches.co...pth-record-in-vostok-amphibia/

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## thewatchadude

Our watch is great, can't think of any better watch actually. Best proof is that its font is way better than Rolex' Garamond and so on  .
But the article mentioned above is just Fools' Day BS--though very well written and funny.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Danilao said:


> SacherCompressor...
> 
> View attachment 13025381


MMMMMMM ..Only problem, eating either of those will damage your teeth


----------



## fugit cronos

Arrived


----------



## andrewm7

One more pic, this time with a black Zulu extreme strap for the surf in case I lose a lug


----------



## andrewm7

Major thanks to Helmpda, the Russian forum and Meranom for making this happen!


----------



## Chascomm

andrewm7 said:


> One more pic, this time with a black Zulu extreme strap for the surf in case I lose a lug


:-! You can't really say that you own a Vostok Amphibia until you get it wet.


----------



## Martins.

Arrived, thanks hemlda!!


----------



## elsoldemayo

Mine finally made it. Thanks to helmpda and everyone else who made the project happen! Love how it looks. Even the strap is quite nice but I plan to replace it with a strap with a touch of orange to compliment the dial.


----------



## rokman

It has now been baptised










Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Another sold on Ebay....Wonder what the final agreed price was ?


----------



## elsoldemayo

There was one on ebay for €350 yesterday. It was gone very quickly but at least whoever bought it wasn't completely ripped off.


----------



## elsoldemayo

There was one on ebay for €350 yesterday. It was gone very quickly but at least whoever bought it wasn't completely ripped off.


----------



## Arizone

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Another sold on Ebay....Wonder what the final agreed price was ?
> 
> View attachment 13047893


$550.

Seeing as the watch is listed yet again, I am doubtful.


----------



## tokareva

Is it possible to replace the lens on this watch with acrylic or something less reflective?


----------



## rokman

tokareva said:


> Is it possible to replace the lens on this watch with acrylic or something less reflective?


I don't know about acrylic but you can definitely replace it with a double domed sapphire crystal with antireflective treatment. I know from meranom that the diameter is 35.5 and the height 2.7 but don't know the edge thickness. If it is the reflections that bother you you can find a cheap ar treated hardened glass crystal from the bay.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

Oddly the bracelet from Seiko Alpinist sort of fits. The case dia is obviously off, but the bracelet fits well enough.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gak

2415b said:


> Oddly the bracelet from Seiko Alpinist sort of fits. The case dia is obviously off, but the bracelet fits well enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was wondering if some one will try this. Is there any better fitting bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Arizone said:


> $550.
> 
> Seeing as the watch is listed yet again, I am doubtful.


$550 how do you know ..Let us know your secret...Pleeese.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Confuse-a-cat said:


> $550 how do you know ..Let us know your secret...Pleeese.


Click the link


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

elsoldemayo said:


> Click the link


Thank you elsoldemayo...Why would I need reading glasses when I have you.....That's a handy tool ..Just need to remember to use it.


----------



## thewatchadude

Checking equipment before my next vacation:


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Just noticed this strap on the bay if anyone is interested.









Link:-
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BREITLI...m=282364476468&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## miroman

New Wostok Compressor with Chinese sub-forum project "Compressor" from 2012:









Regards, Miro.


----------



## elsoldemayo

New strap to accent the dial colours.


----------



## Danilao

Another time for the free market on Meranom.com


----------



## gak

Danilao said:


> Another time for the free market on Meranom.com
> 
> View attachment 13079461


So many early numbers are now available, speaks much about the myth created around early adopters and them alone enabling the project etc. This should be a lesson to clean up lists often and bind the early seat takers with some money to loose if they chicken out like this. I have seen several posts where people wanted to get one and were simply told that this is like sold out project.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

;-)


----------



## Zany4

I just picked up number 4/150 of the 800b27 plain dialed 2415 compressor case. Not as cool as the original I missed out on, but it’s going to a good home and not the resale market.


----------



## Luis965

Mine arrived:



First wrist shot, with the original strap and plastic cover.


----------



## 24h




----------



## rothko

"I just picked up number 4/150 of the 800b27 plain dialed 2415 compressor case. Not as cool as the original I missed out on, but it’s going to a good home and not the resale market."



Good catch! I had #4 in my shopping basket 2 hours ago, but I decided to not "pull the trigger." I'm glad someone from here got such a cool number. Congrats!


----------



## Solotov

Not a good week ya'll, made it off the waitlist to get a laika watch, snagged a black sniper SE when it came back up and now this damn thing pops up on the meranom site... Gonna be a tight week until payday


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> I just picked up number 4/150 of the 800b27 plain dialed 2415 compressor case. Not as cool as the original I missed out on, but it's going to a good home and not the resale market.


The plain one is a lot easier to read anyhow, if you are talking about the new ones I wouldn't lose any sleep over the other one.​


----------



## taike

Zany4 said:


> I just picked up number 4/150 of the 800b27 plain dialed 2415 compressor case. Not as cool as the original I missed out on, but it's going to a good home and not the resale market.


52 units still left, but no more choice of number now


----------



## thewatchadude

tokareva said:


> The plain one is a lot easier to read anyhow, if you are talking about the new ones I wouldn't lose any sleep over the other one.​


I initially took the well known one, cause it was such an opportunity to get close to that famous compressor model and the design is so nice!
Then I also took the one wih the dots for the very reason that it's extremely clear and easy to read with little risk of confusion between dial and bezel. It'll become my diving watch. After all, that's what they're supposed to be aren't they?


----------



## gak

#205 arrived safely with date window at 26 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Trying mine on a plain black rubber strap.


----------



## rokman

Ordered this.









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## gak

exciting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI

rokman said:


> Ordered this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


How do you know it will fit? Will it compromise WR?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Uros TSI said:


> How do you know it will fit? Will it compromise WR?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Meranom gave me the dimension as 35.5 diameter and 2.7 total thickness. Which I took as total height. If my watchmaker tells me that wr can be compromised I will not install it, but I don't see a reason why this can happen. I 'll keep you posted.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI

Found it on ebay. Thank you. I just might buy this watch for this crystal 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

I brought my Kompressor to the sea...



...to give it a little dive...



...welcome back home!


----------



## rokman

thewatchadude said:


> I brought my Kompressor to the sea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...to give it a little dive...
> 
> 
> 
> ...welcome back home!


What is the maximum depth you reached?

Very nice by the way.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

16m--you can see it at bottom right of the dive computer screen.
Made 23m the day after and have a 30m+ planned for next WE.
No worries as I took a scuba dude to 40m+ last spring:


----------



## rokman

The scuba dude is a proven depth champion the compressor on the other hand needs a little "field testing"


thewatchadude said:


> 16m--you can see it at bottom right of the dive computer screen.
> Made 23m the day after and have a 30m+ planned for next WE.
> No worries as I took a scuba dude to 40m+ last spring:


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## OKEAH

rokman said:


> The scuba dude is a proven depth champion the compressor on the other hand needs a little "field testing"


Indeed Comrades, the watch known as Comrade-Diver (aka 'scuba err... dude') has a Vostok-made case, which is a true compressor, whereas does the so-called Compressor have a true compressor case?

Only a compression test will tell.

I got one coming by the way...


----------



## OKEAH

thewatchadude said:


> I took a scuba dude to 40m+ last spring:


what is the big square watch next to the BOCTOK? :think:

Zlatoust is modernizing I see...

:-d


----------



## Zany4

The other compressor model is now available as well. I got the b27 version in transit but the b28 is up now as well. Slight buyers remorse, but the one I bought is definitely easier to read.


----------



## gak

I was stalking Meranom and also saw both of the models listed as 'Refunded Returns', so take that in account before getting in to buyers remorse . I have both and B27 is getting most of wrist time, so stay excited.

https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/



Zany4 said:


> The other compressor model is now available as well. I got the b27 version in transit but the b28 is up now as well. Slight buyers remorse, but the one I bought is definitely easier to read.


----------



## 24h

gak said:


> I was stalking Meranom and also saw both of the models listed as 'Refunded Returns', so take that in account before getting in to buyers remorse . I have both and B27 is getting most of wrist time, so stay excited.
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/


This morning was the first time I received the Meranom email newsletter and it was advertising these two watches 
Great looking watch, but I think the case size is a little too big for my 6.25" wrist.


----------



## gak

Have you shipment arrived?



rokman said:


> Ordered this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Not yet


gak said:


> Have you shipment arrived?


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

gak said:


> I was stalking Meranom and also saw both of the models listed as 'Refunded Returns', so take that in account before getting in to buyers remorse


I think you are reading it wrong. The "Refunded Returns" has nothing to do with the watch, it is a service offered by Paypal to pay for any return shipping should the watch need any warranty service. Paypal will refund you the shipping cost, as long as you originally paid for the order via Paypal.

Click the "Refunded Returns" link on Meranom's page and find out more.


----------



## tokareva

Thanks for clearing that up Mario, I was wondering how and why that many watches were returned, and why they would even be listed that way for the same price as new.


----------



## mariomart

tokareva said:


> Thanks for clearing that up Mario, I was wondering how and why that many watches were returned, and why they would even be listed that way for the same price as new.


This thread I just created better explains what is happening.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/refunded-returns-meranom-com-explanation-4702457.html#post46006221


----------



## gak

mariomart said:


> I think you are reading it wrong. The "Refunded Returns" has nothing to do with the watch, it is a service offered by Paypal to pay for any return shipping should the watch need any warranty service. Paypal will refund you the shipping cost, as long as you originally paid for the order via Paypal.
> 
> Click the "Refunded Returns" link on Meranom's page and find out more.


Thanks for clearing it up, that is actually very nice to know. So now available model 2 compressor are still within 250 or on top of that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

gak said:


> Thanks for clearing it up, that is actually very nice to know. So now available model 2 compressor are still within 250 or on top of that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My belief is that these are a part of the 250, either unsold or the original buyer reneged on finalising the purchase. Otherwise I don't think they would be advertising the LE case back.


----------



## Zany4

I ordered one of these, a b27. I was able to choose watch 4/250 from a bunch of numbers that were then available. These are new unpurchased from the project scope. The ability to choose caseback number was then removed a short time later.


----------



## thewatchadude

There's the number space on the back (either /250 or /150), suggesting these are part of the original batches. What I'm not sure to get is why they are on a pre-order basis...


----------



## thewatchadude

And also:


----------



## Patski

You can also get it at a great price on The Bay


----------



## 24h

Patski said:


> You can also get it at a great price on The Bay


That same deadbeat is also selling a Laika project watch...I've been watching it and he wasn't able to sell it within 30 days.
He has since relisted it at a lower price and still hasn't sold for 16 days :-!


----------



## Patski

That was actually cheap...



24h said:


> That same deadbeat is also selling a Laika project watch...I've been watching it and he wasn't able to sell it within 30 days.
> He has since relisted it at a lower price and still hasn't sold for 16 days :-!


----------



## rokman

Crystal is here. Now off to the watchmaker.









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## ijdod

Meranom still has a last few for sale.


----------



## Solotov

rokman said:


> Crystal is here. Now off to the watchmaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Hopefully that's a nice fit, I managed to scratch mine on day one :roll:


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Saphire? Coated??


rokman said:


> Crystal is here. Now off to the watchmaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## rokman

jose-CostaRica said:


> Saphire? Coated??
> 
> Enviado desde Costa Rica


Sapphire yes but could not find a coated one.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios

Custom strap for Vostok Amphibia Compressor Re-Issue


----------



## detroie

rokman said:


> Crystal is here. Now off to the watchmaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


How i can buy it?


----------



## mariomart

Number 19 comes home


----------



## rokman

detroie said:


> How i can buy it?


I would recommend that you wait until I install it and my watchmaker tells me that it's a good fit and the wr is not compromised

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

mariomart said:


> Number 19 comes home
> 
> View attachment 13154193


The more it goes and the more I like this design. I would even have loved orange hands as with the ancestor model.


----------



## rodtp

Nice shots guys. I couldn't resist and pulled the trigger before they sell out. I got a Compressor 800B28 model. I also have Komandirskie K-34 2426/350006 on its way, it takes weeks to get them delivered in Australia. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

My b27 #4/150 arrived safe and sound today. Impressed with the finishing and build quality. The sailcloth like strap is also very nice. Gonna get a lot of wrist time this summer!


----------



## tokareva

I am convinced those of you with the b27 got the best one. The b28 is just not an easy reader for some reason, it's attractive enough but looks like an explosion going on when trying to figure out what time it is.


----------



## Solotov

I'm not a huge fan of the sailcloth strap for some reason. Right now I've got it on shark mesh and that's alright, anyone have any other good strap recommendations? I'd kill for a good fitted bracelet


----------



## gak

tokareva said:


> I am convinced those of you with the b27 got the best one. The b28 is just not an easy reader for some reason, it's attractive enough but looks like an explosion going on when trying to figure out what time it is.


feels cluttered compared to b27, agree to your description.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

tokareva said:


> I am convinced those of you with the b27 got the best one. The b28 is just not an easy reader for some reason, it's attractive enough but looks like an explosion going on when trying to figure out what time it is.





gak said:


> feels cluttered compared to b27, agree to your description.


Totally disagree. Outside of the cardinal points the hour markers aren't nearly distinct enough, with the lume dots getting lost in the minute track. The stick indices clearly marking each hour make for much better overall readability.


----------



## mariomart

Loving it


----------



## gak

mariomart said:


> Loving it
> 
> View attachment 13158863


Ditto 










I was ready to leave home then sat and looked at it trying to show off lume in day time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## 24h

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 13167637


I NEED those SE hands!!!


----------



## ijdod

Number 147/250, looking larger than IRL, although it's about the max size I can wear. Had a nice strap planned, but that turned out to be too large. Also, I still need to set the date


----------



## Mikhael_Yegorov

Oooo. I like. Can I just touch it?


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

ijdod said:


> ...Also, I still need to set the date
> 
> View attachment 13168501


Probably better off leaving it to stop for a day!


----------



## ijdod

That was the plan. Only noticed the date was off after posting the pics


----------



## thewatchadude

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 13167637
> View attachment 13167639
> View attachment 13167641
> View attachment 13167643
> View attachment 13167645
> View attachment 13167647
> View attachment 13167649
> View attachment 13167651
> View attachment 13167653
> View attachment 13167655
> View attachment 13167657
> View attachment 13167659
> View attachment 13167661


My votes: red croco, brown ostrich or St George NATO


----------



## arktika1148

thewatchadude said:


> My votes: red croco, brown ostrich or St George NATO


Would never had thought before trying a few, just to see, the brown ostrich scores for me.
The green shark was a dead cert. until tried and looks odd.
Agree the orange/black works well too. Adds extra height, so if a two piece....


----------



## ijdod

Some lume shots next to a regular Amphibia, just charged and after about 10 mins















And here compared to some other wathes, at 10 and 30 minutes (left to right: Carnaval Tritium, Amphibia Compressor, Seiko SXK007, Tisell Pilot
















Update: cat woke me up at 4am, and remembered to have a look at the watches. Didn't take a picture, but the Compressor's hands looked to be on par with the SKX007.


----------



## Martins.




----------



## nevenkab

Missing out on ordering Project Compressor, I consoled myself in purchasing an orange 40mm 1970 from Dan Henry: love that watch!
Last month I was lucky enough to browse Meranom's website, when the balance of the unsold stock of this project went up for sale,
38/250 is a beautiful timepiece: heft and feel are just right; everything works smoothly; comfortable and attractive band; nicely detailed face and superbly executed caseback.
Well packed and nicely boxed. It arrived in just under a month in Australia.
Congratulations to all those who were involved in this tribute. It hasn't been off my wrist since it's arrival on Friday.

Thanks guys


----------



## ijdod

Ordered a Martu strap for my Compressor (and for some other watches as well ). Highly recommended.


----------



## taimurkhan




----------



## rodtp

I have mixed feelings at moment. I didn't keep track of this thread closely to confirm but based Meranon website I thought the dial and the strap were navy blue. When I got mine today, after the usual long wait ... I was surprised to find out the dial is actually black.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

I can see why going by that pic 
Actually would look pretty good in navy 

Chris


----------



## 2415b

Wow really? It look black to me, zero blue.


----------



## taike

written description says dial color black, strap color black

https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/vostok-watch-compressor-800b28.html


----------



## tokareva

The watch might have looked better with a blue dial instead of black, but it would have seriously limited strap options. Maybe another color strap could cause the harsh black look of the dial to be less noticeable.


----------



## Solotov

Any update on that sapphire crystal replacement?


----------



## rokman

Solotov said:


> Any update on that sapphire crystal replacement?


My watchmaker is taking his time with it so nothing to report yet.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Watchmakers are the less punctual professionals I 've met. Isn't that ironic?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Ok bad news for me. My watchmaker said that after opening the watch he doesn't feel comfortable messing with it specially the stems. So I just told him to let it be. I 'll see what I will do. Maybe I will try doing it myself.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## dinkan




----------



## rokman

Be aware this is the condition of the gasket in my watch when my watchmaker opened it up.










Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

My compressor is lost somewhere between the US and Costa Rica  or maybe in someone else's wrist already.. someone who doesn't have a f#$&ing idea of what it is... Meranom raised a claim to Russian post but so far no clues...at this point I better forget about it.

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

Has anyone opened one of these up and fixed a crooked bezel? I was super happy when I found the crown both screwed down _and_ ratcheted (my dream watch is a dual crown both screw down, ratcheting bezel and a numberless dial... The Vostok only misses on one account), but it's off slightly at 12'o'clock. Just wondering if anyone's tried to fix theirs.


----------



## Chascomm

rokman said:


> Be aware this is the condition of the gasket in my watch when my watchmaker opened it up.


Why not the usual Vostok flat gasket in this case?


----------



## rokman

Chascomm said:


> Why not the usual Vostok flat gasket in this case?


I don't know but everyone should check their case backs to see if they are screwed down tightly

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

Thanks for the tip, mine certainly wasn't screwed down tight.
Removed it to check the gaskets and both seem ok.
There's a round outer and flat inner gasket, though the flat one is no where near as wide as the regular Vostok flat gaskets. But i reckon they should do a decent job of keeping water out, though extreme care is needed when replacing the caseback as there is no real seat for the flat gasket just a flattened area of the inside of the caseback.


Chris


----------



## OKEAH

Chascomm said:


> Why not the usual Vostok flat gasket in this case?


Not a Vostok-made case, I suspect it's the same company that made the NVCh-30 remake and they use the little thong gaskets. At least they reproduced the screw ring two piece caseback, so that's something.

I say again, Vostok gaskets put all else to shame!


----------



## thewatchadude

I think one of the forum members posted a photo of its open 1967 bronze some time ago and there was also a round gasket inside. I don't recall having seen any additional flat gasket.


----------



## mariomart

thewatchadude said:


> I think one of the forum members posted a photo of its open 1967 bronze some time ago and there was also a round gasket inside. I don't recall having seen any additional flat gasket.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

What is that?? Common Vostok... You cannot miss your essence despite your new cases are made somewhere else. THERE IS NO OTHER BETTER WATERPROOF SYSTEM THAN YOURS!!! why are your best watches using the other system then???

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Kye752

You guys seriously underestimate o'rings


----------



## taike

Kye752 said:


> You guys seriously underestimate o'rings


depends on application


----------



## Kye752

Please explain?


----------



## Chascomm

OKEAH said:


> Not a Vostok-made case, I suspect it's the same company that made the NVCh-30 remake and they use the little thong gaskets. At least they reproduced the screw ring two piece caseback, so that's something.
> 
> I say again, Vostok gaskets put all else to shame!


Absolutely. I guess that is why I'm disappointed at the news that the gasket in this watch does not take advantage of the Bagobloc case back design, which uniquely allows a very wide gasket area and minimises the distortion of the gasket during installation.


----------



## OKEAH

Kye752 said:


> You guys seriously underestimate o'rings


It appears you have not seen a Vostok gasket.


----------



## Kye752

OKEAH said:


> It appears you have not seen a Vostok gasket.


Don't embarrass yourself by assuming you're the only person to ever remove a case back.
In regards to the actual seal that an o'ring creates the vostok o'ring is fine and as far as i am concearned if you can pay for a car and not complain about the numerous uses of o'rings used on it then im sure it will suffice for a watch also as i have stated in another thread if you dive past 20-50 meters you're more serious in diving than to use a watch and not a dive computer also its much cheaper to fit for vostok and for you when it needs to be replaced than a sintered rubber seal also its readily available worldwide


----------



## Chascomm

Kye752 said:


> You guys seriously underestimate o'rings


That's what NASA said...

But seriously, the point here is that one of these new watches has been opened and the O-ring immediately needed to be replaced. Had this watch been made in the traditional Vostok method, the gasket would not have needed replacement. Sure O-rings are easier to obtain when they need to be replaced, but why settle for the burden of needing to change it each time the watch is opened? Especially on this forum where many of the members like to do their own fine regulation on their watches.

But perhaps we're just arguing around a misunderstanding. Probably somewhere in this over-long thread is a clear picture of how the O-ring is supposed to be fitted into the watch, which might explain how an O-ring works with a Bagobloc back and how exactly the O-ring might have become distorted on Rokman's watch. From his photo it seems as if the O-ring sits in the same place under the flat of the back as would a Vostok gasket, and therefore ought to be just as safe from distortion as a gasket.


----------



## Kye752

Chascomm said:


> That's what NASA said...
> 
> But seriously, the point here is that one of these new watches has been opened and the O-ring immediately needed to be replaced. Had this watch been made in the traditional Vostok method, the gasket would not have needed replacement. Sure O-rings are easier to obtain when they need to be replaced, but why settle for the burden of needing to change it each time the watch is opened? Especially on this forum where many of the members like to do their own fine regulation on their watches.
> 
> But perhaps we're just arguing around a misunderstanding. Probably somewhere in this over-long thread is a clear picture of how the O-ring is supposed to be fitted into the watch, which might explain how an O-ring works with a Bagobloc back and how exactly the O-ring might have become distorted on Rokman's watch. From his photo it seems as if the O-ring sits in the same place under the flat of the back as would a Vostok gasket, and therefore ought to be just as safe from distortion as a gasket.


From the looks of that photo the o'ring was not lubricated and gripped the sealing surfaces seems like more of a quality control issue that the sealing medium in used mario and i have re-oiled and refitted a fewnwith no issue but my mechanical background helps with fitting them since i understand the do's and do nots 
I just wish a little more research went into the complaining/arguing some of the things o'rings seal might amaze some people but it comes down to lubricating the right amount not too much and not too little just like our watch movements it may seem like a simple part which with the right knowledge it is but the seal we have seen was obviously handled carelessly but we also receive watches with swarf in the movements sometimes the factory just fails in its manufacturing process as with any product we purchase i feel before grabbing the pitchforks and torches about the new sealing method thats being applied some thought and reasoning needs to go into why it happened because i have seen orings in relative thickness to size of the opening like this stop water ingress at massive depth


----------



## OKEAH

Kye752 said:


> Don't embarrass yourself by assuming you're the only person to ever remove a case back.


You are the one embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Kye752

OKEAH said:


> You are the one embarrassing yourself.


love you too ;-)


----------



## rodtp

Got my new straps installed today. They match the watch very well.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

It looks fantastic


rodtp said:


> Got my new straps installed today. The match the watch very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## detroie

rokman said:


> Ok bad news for me. My watchmaker said that after opening the watch he doesn't feel comfortable messing with it specially the stems. So I just told him to let it be. I 'll see what I will do. Maybe I will try doing it myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


have you tried?
Any news?


----------



## rokman

detroie said:


> have you tried?
> Any news?


No I haven't can't be arsed right now. Maybe after summer

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Solotov

Sapphire crystal came in the mail the other day, swapped it in this morning! Don't have the means to pressure test it, so it's gonna have to stay dry until I can get it tested.


----------



## rokman

Solotov said:


> Sapphire crystal came in the mail the other day, swapped it in this morning! Don't have the means to pressure test it, so it's gonna have to stay dry until I can get it tested.
> 
> View attachment 13299931


That is great congrats. Did you do it yourself?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Solotov

rokman said:


> That is great congrats. Did you do it yourself?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Yeah, wasn't bad at all. Didn't have to touch the second stem, movement lifted out whole around it


----------



## Solotov

*Double posted


----------



## rokman

Great can you take a picture from the side? In the angle where the old crystal showed the magnifying effect?

Cheers

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Like this









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Solotov

rokman said:


> Like this
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Not a whole lot of dome in this crystal


----------



## rokman

Solotov said:


> Not a whole lot of dome in this crystal
> 
> View attachment 13300071


Thank u very much. That's what I would like to accomplish with the sapphire I bought. We are waiting anxiously for your pressure test.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## detroie

rokman said:


> Like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Preassure test should be executed


----------



## Bandido

Fingers crossed, man.


----------



## detroie

Does anyone have information about Compressor crystal?

Diameter, H1 and H2


----------



## detroie

any ideas?


----------



## 24h

detroie said:


> Does anyone have information about Compressor crystal?
> 
> Diameter, H1 and H2
> 
> View attachment 13400005


Did you ask Dmitry?


----------



## rokman

I have posted this before, farther back.

The lens is domed type. 
Maximum thickness 2,7mm. 
Size 35,5mm.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Holy cow look who just showed up!

Man this watch took 7 months to arrive! Not Meranom's fault at all, actually Dmitry gave me outstanding response and thanks to him the watch is finally here.

Hey what a cool watch! Love it









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Nearco

It's been a long time, but that's precisely why you'll enjoy the watch more.

Felicidades y ¡pura vida!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ponedelj

Quick question As i understand the glass is 35.5 and 2.7 BUT is domed or double domed? Or both can be installed?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Gracias amigo!


Nearco said:


> It's been a long time, but that's precisely why you'll enjoy the watch more.
> 
> Felicidades y ¡pura vida!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## ponedelj

So the glass is domed or double domed? The first post was about double domed. Or it does not matter?


----------



## rokman

Solotov said:


> Sapphire crystal came in the mail the other day, swapped it in this morning! Don't have the means to pressure test it, so it's gonna have to stay dry until I can get it tested.
> 
> View attachment 13299931


Hi mate did u get to pressure test the watch? My original crystal is starting to pick up a few scratches and the itch for replacing it is starting to get bigger.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## detroie

Is there any news about saphire crystal installation?


----------



## Solotov

detroie said:


> Is there any news about saphire crystal installation?


My guy is holding up fine post replacement, I haven't and probably won't actually pressure test it though. I will say it's been submerged in water and worn in rain semi regularly, which is good enough for me as a non diver or even semi regular swimmer.


----------



## tokareva

Is there any way somebody could make some better dials for these that more closely resembling the original? They look kind of bland to me the way they are. Why didn't they use more color on the new ones? I'm just not satisfied with the way the watch looks with the weird crystal and the dial color. Could we have exact copies of the original watch made somehow?


----------



## thewatchadude

Maybe you can relume it--or ask one of the reknown experts to do it?


----------



## 24h

Favinov also offers a dark green lume that looks closer to the vintage stuff.
I'm sure he could mix up a special blend to match the color of the original, but this probbly wouldn't make a HUGE improvement.


----------



## tokareva

24h said:


> Favinov also offers a dark green lume that looks closer to the vintage stuff.
> I'm sure he could mix up a special blend to match the color of the original, but this probbly wouldn't make a HUGE improvement.


I think you're right, even the one with more color on the markers still doesn't look that great to me. This is what I want it to look like. I'm just not a fan of that new case for some reason, and I don't like the crowns on it either,sorry.








Thanks to whoever this pic belongs to.


----------



## Solotov

tokareva said:


> I think you're right, even the one with more color on the markers still doesn't look that great to me. This is what I want it to look like. I'm just not a fan of that new case for some reason, and I don't like the crowns on it either,sorry.
> 
> Thanks to whoever this pic belongs to.


I will admit i would have liked to see a remake closer to the original case design, don't mind the dial as is, but I was put off when i opened it at the size.


----------



## nevenkab

Slow thread, these days...

So, after many months, my Compressor is back on the wrist having had its crystal replaced locally here in Canberra after a few emails back and forth with Meranom and them supplying an original crystal (domed, not double).
I am again more than happy with this diver.


----------

